# NHL Thread



## Popsyche

It had to happen! We need a place to talk hawkey. 

SO, all you Maple tree hugging, faux(and real) syrup slurpin' hockey geeks come out of the (maple) woodwork, and talk some smack for your team! 

Me first!

Flyers +Gagne+ Forsberg + Niittimmaakkii = CUP!


----------



## Popsyche

Hey, don't all jump at once!


----------



## Leon

as far as ice goes, i'm more of a Curling fan


----------



## Popsyche

Leon said:


> as far as ice goes, i'm more of a Curling fan



Oh! You mean bowling for Penguins! Ice Bocce!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Hey man I like to watch hockey, I have a few favourite teams...I'm very conservative in that manner. I'm hoping their is an ice hockey team when I get back to uni because I'd love to play.

I know absolutely nothing about the players, stats etc...so I'm worthless for debate but ah well.

Some of my favourite teams are:

Boston Bruins
Pittsburgh Penguins
Toronto Maple Leafs
Los Angeles Kings
New York Rangers

Don't ask me why those teams because I honestly don't know lol.


----------



## WayneCustom7

GO SENS GO...I'm afraid that with Gerber between the pipes, this year it's our turn.


----------



## rummy

Didn't you spell it Hawky earlier?

I thought you were a Blackhawks fan.


----------



## garcia3441

Vancouver Canucks!!!

They got rid of Todd Bertuzzi.


----------



## Popsyche

rummy said:


> Didn't you spell it Hawky earlier?
> 
> I thought you were a Blackhawks fan.



Just a pronunciation thing!


----------



## Makelele

Popsyche said:


> Niittimmaakkii =


----------



## Popsyche

Makelele said:


>



It's more fun to say if you stutter!


----------



## No ConeSS

So what if they were in last place last year.......Let's Go BLUES!!!


----------



## Rick

Go Avalanche! We'll be back soon!!


----------



## Buzz762

rg7420user said:


> Go Avalanche! We'll be back soon!!



The hell you will!


[action=Buzz762]is a major Red Wings fan.[/action]


----------



## calell83

Penguins Fan here...I know they sucked last year.


----------



## Popsyche

Whose having a great preseason? The flyers are playing only a couple vets, all the rest are kids. On TV tonight!


----------



## WayneCustom7

I say they should change the rules, and have 7 players on the ice...enough with the six already


----------



## technomancer

calell83 said:


> Penguins Fan here...I know they sucked last year.



+1 Pens, have a 20 game pass in the good seats at Mellon Arena  

Currently I'm really worried about Malkin's shoulder. I also think if Fleury doesn't start playing up to his potential it's going to be a LONG season as Thibault just sucks. I'm hoping Staal makes the starting lineup, as he's looked really impressive in the two televised preseason games.



Popsyche said:


> Flyers +Gagne+ Forsberg + Niittimmaakkii = CUP!



What was that Aerosmith song... oh yeah Dream On



Popsyche said:


> Whose having a great preseason? The flyers are playing only a couple vets, all the rest are kids. On TV tonight!



Hell, the Pens whole team ARE kids . Ok, ok so they do have Recchi, LeClair, and Gonchar...


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> +1 Pens, have a 20 game pass in the good seats at Mellon Arena
> 
> Currently I'm really worried about Malkin's shoulder. I also think if Fleury doesn't start playing up to his potential it's going to be a LONG season as Thibault just sucks. I'm hoping Staal makes the starting lineup, as he's looked really impressive in the two televised preseason games.
> 
> 
> 
> What was that Aerosmith song... oh yeah Dream On
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, the Pens whole team ARE kids . Ok, ok so they do have Recchi, LeClair, and Gonchar...


 Yeah, those fuckers are soooo old, they skate with walkers!   
You guys definitely have 2 of the best kids playing mad, but hopefully we will get some goals from the CCR line.


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Yeah, those fuckers are soooo old, they skate with walkers!



 Yeah Recchi may be old but he's good enough that he contributed to a cup win last year  And of course Gonchar still kicks ass. LeClair is solid, just not impressive, then again that's been LeClair for his whole career.



Popsyche said:


> You guys definitely have 2 of the best kids playing mad, but hopefully we will get some goals from the CCR line.



3, Staal looks REALLY good as well. Like I said, I'm hoping they put him in the starting lineup as he's earned it. 

I still can't believe Malkin got seriously injured in his fucking debut preseason game....


----------



## Popsyche

technomancerI still can't believe Malkin got seriously injured in his fucking debut preseason game....[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah, that is sad. It's worse as he flipped over his teammate!
> 
> Welcome to the NHL!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Yeah, that is sad. It's worse as he flipped over his teammate!
> 
> Welcome to the NHL!



Yeah... that game should have never been played. The accident happened because they were playing on slush in nowhere Canada in a rink without air conditioning... they delayed the start of the game because the ice wasn't frozen enough to play on.

On the bright side, Malkin doesn't need shoulder surgery and THE PENS STILL BEAT THE FLYERS


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat the Flyers 4-0 in their season opener tonight!


----------



## Kevan

The Avs look good, but just need to mesh a bit more. 
Richardson had a couple of goals against MN tonight that were pretty damn nice. Too bad Manny Fernandez will have to watch SportsCenter to see them.


On a local note, everyone should watch for the BlueJackets. They have some DEPTH to the team this year. I'm talkin' deeper than Paris Hilton's box. I'll say it first week of the season: CBJ makes the playoffs.

Oh, and yes- I got NHL Center Ice again this year. It's the fo-shizzie for hockey fans.


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> The Avs look good, but just need to mesh a bit more.
> Richardson had a couple of goals against MN tonight that were pretty damn nice. Too bad Manny Fernandez will have to watch SportsCenter to see them.
> 
> 
> On a local note, everyone should watch for the BlueJackets. They have some DEPTH to the team this year. I'm talkin' deeper than Paris Hilton's box. I'll say it first week of the season: CBJ makes the playoffs.
> 
> Oh, and yes- I got NHL Center Ice again this year. It's the fo-shizzie for hockey fans.



Sweet. Good luck to the BlueJackets, they're due. 

I think the Pens should do well this year, but even though they slaughtered the Flyers and Fleury looked amazing in net they need to stop taking stupid penalties. They took 8 penalties, and had to kill 2 3 on 5s and gave up 40 shots, which is not cool.

Personally I have enough to do not missing a Pen's game without trying to actively follow other teams


----------



## SnowfaLL

Im kinda hoping the Pens move to canada with that new owner =]] but damn they have a really good core of young players, 2 of the best in the game in their first 2 years.. In 3-4 years, the Pens are going to be unbeatable if Fleury does well or they get a solid goalie


----------



## technomancer

NickCormier said:


> Im kinda hoping the Pens move to canada with that new owner =]] but damn they have a really good core of young players, 2 of the best in the game in their first 2 years.. In 3-4 years, the Pens are going to be unbeatable if Fleury does well or they get a solid goalie



Fleury just needs to get his confidence back... Thursday was the first game he's showed what he's capable of since the disastrous goal he gave up in the junior nationals. If he plays like that consistently he's all the Pens need  I was also happy to see Thibault start to look like he did before he got injured (which was before the Pens picked him up) in the preseason.

As for the Pens moving to Canada  I won't go into the politics of a new arena around here as I just get pissed off 

Gotta go get ready soon, we're going to the game tonight


----------



## technomancer

Bleh Pens lost to the Red Wings 0-2. They were better defensively than the last game (only gave up ~25 shots to the freakin' Red Wings) but they just didn't shoot the damn puck... I think they had 11 shots or so.


----------



## technomancer

Sweet, by the luck of the draw I'm going to be at Malkin's NHL debut on Wednesday night. This should kick ass


----------



## technomancer

Seems like I'm the only person posting in this thread recently... and the Pens continue to kick ass this year


----------



## Kevan

I've been too pissed at the $5.5 Million Dollar Man to post about hockey.
How pissed? I did this up last week:







BTW- Budaj makes 1/8th what Theodore does, and has played FAR better. That's what I call a good deal.


----------



## technomancer

Oh damn, that pic is fantastic 

I've got nothing to complain about with the Pens this year, except maybe that Whitney needs to learn not to screen Fleury... I think 3 of the goals Fleury has given up have been because Whitney completely blocked his field of vision... he needs to either get the hell out of the way or block the incoming shots when he does that.


----------



## Popsyche

Flyers =


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Flyers =



Actually after watching last night's game it's more like Flyers =  

Though I won't rub it in as the Pens have sucked plenty in the last few years


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Actually after watching last night's game it's more like Flyers =
> 
> Though I won't rub it in as the Pens have sucked plenty in the last few years


----------



## Your Majesty

Peter Forsberg = Yummy


----------



## Kevan

Your Majesty said:


> Peter Forsberg = Yummy


Yeah? How would you like video of Peter in bed? 

www.nhl.com
Check out the new NHL "Game On" spots. They're pretty funny.


----------



## technomancer

This is how serious we are about hockey. My dog even has a Pens jersey


----------



## Kevan

I have Sakic jerseys for our prairie dogs.

Am I serious?


----------



## technomancer

Pens win again and take first place in the division (and with one less game played than the rest of the teams in the division), Crosby is only two points from leading the NHL in scoring, and I am happily  on top of it *and* sold my RG7321. A generally good evening for this hockey fan


----------



## kmanick

Seeing the Bruins are in their usual last place I don't have much
to get excited about


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> I've been too pissed at the $5.5 Million Dollar Man to post about hockey.
> How pissed? I did this up last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- Budaj makes 1/8th what Theodore does, and has played FAR better. That's what I call a good deal.




So happy HE IS GONE!!!!!  

M-O-N-T-R-E-A-L FTW !!!!!!!!!   

HOCKEY TOWN!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

I'm just sick of the Pens' coach. He scrambles lines to the point that noone knows who the hell they're playing with on the ice, then bitches about the players to the press when they have a horrible game. Think maybe, given the talent on the team, that the coaching could be at least partly to blame? Mmmm'kay.


----------



## playstopause

Ok... So Toronto beat the shit out of us last night... (5-1).

God i hate T. Kaberle!!!


----------



## technomancer

And the Pens remain undefeated against the Flyers


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> And the Pens remain undefeated against the Flyers




oh, and by the way ....      

May your team aquire Eric Lindros!


----------



## playstopause

Montreal 6  Ottawa 3  

The Sens gotta make a move (kiss the coach or Alfredsson bye bye)...
They're not the team they're suposed to be.
But hey, i don't mind


----------



## Kevan

I'll take Lindros if you guys take Theodore. 

Unless some major goalie trade happens and Theo is sent packing, I don't see the Avs making the playoffs this year (first time in 13(?) seasons).


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> I'll take Lindros if you guys take Theodore.
> 
> Unless some major goalie trade happens and Theo is sent packing, I don't see the Avs making the playoffs this year (first time in 13(?) seasons).



Trust me, you don't want concussion boy  What I don't get is what the hell happened, Theodore was good before he got to the Avs.



Popsyche said:


> oh, and by the way ....
> 
> May your team aquire Eric Lindros!



 Hey it's not my fault the Flyers suck. Though it does do my heart good to know that even when the Pens are playing like shit they can still beat the Flyers 

Besides, the Pens had enough suck last year to last for the next 10 or so


----------



## Rick

Kevan said:


> I'll take Lindros if you guys take Theodore.
> 
> Unless some major goalie trade happens and Theo is sent packing, I don't see the Avs making the playoffs this year (first time in 13(?) seasons).



That would suck. Man, I miss Roy.


----------



## playstopause

> Theodore was good before he got to the Avs.



Not at his last year in Montreal. God we hated him. He was _really_ good like... 4 years ago, when he won the Vezina.



> That would suck. Man, I miss Roy.



He was the greatest.


----------



## Kevan

Yeah, but Lindros can go on huge coke binges...oops...I mean, hang out on the bench/healthy scratch every game. 
A little tougher to do that with a goalie.

On a side note, my little bro had my mom send me a couple of McFarlane 'figuines' ("THEY'RE STATUES!!!") of Gretzky and Super Joe. Wayne is cool, but Super Joe rocks the hizzouse. Now I wish I had my big ol' tube montior back so I could put it on top.


----------



## technomancer

rg7420user said:


> That would suck. Man, I miss Roy.



EVERYBODY misses Roy. I used to love the ultr-rare game when the Pens played the Avs because even though the Pens got clobbered it was worth it just to watch him. Roy was one of the best goalies ever, period.



Kevan said:


> On a side note, my little bro had my mom send me a couple of McFarlane 'figuines' ("THEY'RE STATUES!!!") of Gretzky and Super Joe. Wayne is cool, but Super Joe rocks the hizzouse. Now I wish I had my big ol' tube montior back so I could put it on top.



Yeah that's theone thing I miss about the old massive CRT days, they gave you a place to sit cool stuff. I've got an awesome little gargoyle around here somewhere that used to sit on my monitor before I get a Cinema Display...


----------



## playstopause

Who's da man? Who's da man?
The PUCK stops HERE : Huet! Best save %


----------



## Kevan

Think he could give Theo some lessons?
Jose couldn't stop a pair of curlers.


----------



## playstopause

^  
Poor, poor Theo 

Wait, wait... i think i've got a tear coming... wait...
Oh. 
No.
Didn't come.




Too glad he's gone. Sorry Avalanche!


----------



## Kevan

Do you have, maybe, a high school goalie we could borrow for the rest of the season? Maybe a guy with only one leg? ANYTHING would be better.

I'm at the point now where I think a 3rd defenseman would be a better option.


----------



## playstopause

How about this guy


----------



## technomancer

Wow, the Pens Caps game last night was freaking amazing! Pens were down 4-0 in the second and came back to win it in a shootout. Freaking awesome


----------



## Kevan

I called into 1460 AM The Fan this afternoon when they were talking about the CBJ. I said that Hitch(cock) was a great match for what the team needs, and that I picked the CBJ to make the playoffs this year....I think it was the first day of the season (I need to check my post on that).

The hosts mocked me because I was calling from the UConnect in the truck: "_Thanks for the call Kevan. Sounds like he was driving the Zamboni._"


Unfortunately, the Pens/Caps game wasn't on CenterIce last night. WTF?
I had to get highlights from fuckin' YouTube. 

So I watched the Avs put up a nice win.
I think the Avs are 100% behind Budaj, but only about 30% behind Theo. I'm not sure how to change that, but I think it starts with Theo. Either he steps up, or steps out.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> I'm not sure how to change that, but I think it starts with Theo. Either he steps up, or steps out.



Theo's golden years (or should i say his golden year) are over.
He'll have to play up to his salary pretty fast or else... Flush time!



technomancer said:


> Wow, the Pens Caps game last night was freaking amazing! Pens were down 4-0 in the second and came back to win it in a shootout. Freaking awesome



Checked the "extended" highlights last night. Looked like a pretty crazy game.
Crosby had fire in his eyes. Man, the goal he made! Awesome...
That's what i like from hockey : it's not over until the fat lady sings!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Theo's golden years (or should i say his golden year) are over.
> He'll have to play up to his salary pretty fast or else... Flush time!
> 
> 
> 
> Checked the "extended" highlights last night. Looked like a pretty crazy game.
> Crosby had fire in his eyes. Man, the goal he made! Awesome...
> That's what i like from hockey : it's not over until the fat lady sings!



Yeah it was a weird game. The Pens looked horrible until about half way through the second then just went nuts. I think the biggest thing about the game was that even being down 4-0 Fleury kept his cool and played amazingly well for the entire game (the 4-0 came about on some AMAZINGLY bad defense work for the most part). That was such a huge step for him as he tends to have confidence problems when they get behind.

I also think that if they don't make the playoffs with the team they have Therrien is going to be looking for a new job.


----------



## playstopause

Sad news for our gm, Bob Gainey

http://msn.foxsports.com/nhl/story/6257548


----------



## Kevan

Yeah. I heard about the Gainey daughter the other day. A major bummer.
It can't be Saddam's sons that get swept out to sea, right? It's gotta be a good guy's kid. Unfair.


----------



## Rick

Yeah, it's really a terrible story. Didn't his wife pass away from cancer not long ago?


----------



## Metal Ken

Kevan said:


> Yeah. I heard about the Gainey daughter the other day. A major bummer.
> It can't be Saddam's sons that get swept out to sea, right? It's gotta be a good guy's kid. Unfair.



Well, they were killed in a military raid. thats kinda the same thing. 

that sucks though.


----------



## playstopause

rg7420user said:


> Yeah, it's really a terrible story. Didn't his wife pass away from cancer not long ago?



Exact. in 1995.
Man, more than 2 losses like that in your direct family must be pretty heavy.
No wonder the guy never smiles.
Glad the Habs won for him last night. Very small compensation.



Metal Ken said:


> Well, they were killed in a military raid. thats kinda the same thing.



Well, that's wasn't an accident, right? Weren't they after them?


----------



## Kevan

Being swept out to sea and eventually drowning is a far worse death than taking a bullet in the temple or eating a Cruise missile.
Saddam's boys got off easy.


----------



## playstopause

Wow, Sidney Crosby is now the scoring leader in front of Jagr... And Jagr played 5 more games!
This kid really is a wonder.

http://www.nhl.com/nhlstats/app?component=completePointLeadersList&page=Home&service=direct


----------



## technomancer

Jim Balsillie has withdrawn his offer to buy the Penguins. Apparently he was planning to move the team (contrary to ALL of his public statements) and when the NHL made it clear relocating the team was not an option, he backed out.

And yeah, Sid is kicking ass. He had six points against Philadelphia on Wednesday night to put him in the lead of the scoring race.


----------



## Popsyche




----------



## playstopause

^

Yeah. Crosby pretty much destroy every team on his way these days.
He made several points again tonight (4 pts) against the Islanders, who lost 7-4
We're up against him tomorrow 

^
Update!

wou-ouh!!!!!


Montreal 6 / Pittsburg 3 / Crosby 0  

Montreal ftw!


----------



## Makelele

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal 6 / Pittsburg 3 / Crosby 0



and 

Saku Koivu - 2


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the Pens pretty much ran out of gas around half way through the game. Back to back games with a long trip in between will do that to a team 

The only thing that pisses me off is that the Islanders won. The Pens had finally moved ahead of them points wise, now they're tied again.



playstopause said:


> Montreal 6 / Pittsburg 3 / Crosby 0
> 
> Montreal ftw!



Oh and Sid did have a point. If you're going to gloat you at least need to pay attention to the game


----------



## playstopause

Makelele said:


> and
> 
> Saku Koivu - 2



Saku's on fire right now!
He's really doin' great. 
People love him over here.



technomancer said:


> Yeah the Pens pretty much ran out of gas around half way through the game. Back to back games with a long trip in between will do that to a team
> 
> ...
> Oh and Sid did have a point. If you're going to gloat you at least need to pay attention to the game




Yeah, back-to-back games will always do this to a team.
We've also lost our back-to-back games.

As for Sidney the great...
I was thinking of goals right there, but yes, he did get a point (and a post  ). Huet : the pucks stops here


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit, the Blue Jackets just beat the Redwings! Kick ass!


----------



## Kevan

Great game by the CBJ!
If they didn't do the 'laurel resting' at the begining of the 3rd, I wouldn't have been biting my nails in the last 90 seconds. 

NOTE: Vyborny could feed an anorexic.


----------



## Popsyche

Hey! The Flyers got that ZHitnik fellow. That oughta help!  That's like cutting off your arm and trying to stop the bleeding with a bandaid.


----------



## playstopause

^


In the meantime :

Montreal 5 / Buffalo 2
 
We're definitly a better team this year.#5 in the league standing!

Montreal is up against Flyers next...


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> 
> In the meantime :
> 
> Montreal 5 / Buffalo 2
> 
> We're definitly a better team this year.#5 in the league standing!
> 
> Montreal is up against Flyers next...



 Be gentle!


----------



## playstopause

No way.


----------



## kmanick

Go Bruins!!!!.................. oh wait we're still in dead fucking last place. 
Never mind, move along nothing to see here.


----------



## playstopause

^

Man, what a downfall for the Bruins.
What the hell happened?
I think i've never seen that team in the last place.

Do you miss Raycroft?


----------



## kmanick

Tim Thomas "can be" awesome, he's just not consistent.
We finally had a good nucleus of players here the year before the new salary cap
went into effect and the cheap fucking Buffalo owners (jacobs brothers , you suck) traded away all the good talent. 
It was no Surprise that Thornton wanted out of here (gee that wasn't much of a loss was it?)
We had , Billy Guerin, Thornton, Samsonov, Knuble etc and they let them all go.
I can't even watch them any more.


----------



## Popsyche

kmanick said:


> Tim Thomas "can be" awesome, he's just not consistent.
> We finally had a good nucleus of players here the year before the new salary cap
> went into effect and the cheap fucking Buffalo owners (jacobs brothers , you suck) traded away all the good talent.
> It was no Surprise that Thornton wanted out of here (gee that wasn't much of a loss was it?)
> We had , Billy Guerin, Thornton, Samsonov, Knuble etc and they let them all go.
> I can't even watch them any more.




The Flyers built a giant tough team, just in time for the rule changes that gave complete advantage to the small fast teams. That, and half of our lineup being injured  keeps us wishing for an Eagles win!


----------



## technomancer

Ok, I just wanted to take this moment out of my day to express a fond FUCK YOU to the PA Gaming Control Board for not awarding the Pittsburgh slots license to the Isle of Capri. Apparently a $300 million arena facility for the Pens and a revitalization package for the city at no taxpayer expense weren't in the best interests of the Pittsburgh region.

 FUCK YOU PENNSYLVANIA GAMING CONTROL BOARD


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Ok, I just wanted to take this moment out of my day to express a fond FUCK YOU to the PA Gaming Control Board for not awarding the Pittsburgh slots license to the Isle of Capri. Apparently a $300 million arena facility for the Pens and a $1 billion revitalization package for the city at no taxpayer expense weren't in the best interests of the Pittsburgh region.
> 
> FUCK YOU PENNSYLVANIA GAMING CONTROL BOARD



Really! Who did win? Obviously, Pittsburgh's bribe wasn't big enough for the board!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Really! Who did win? Obviously, Pittsburgh's bribe wasn't big enough for the board!



PITG. Basically Pittsburgh has 90% lost the Penguins with this decision. What's really pissing me off is that this was a major  to Pittsburgh from the state government, as the Pittsburgh task force that evaluated the various plans endorsed the Capri plan as did most of the local politicians that took an interest in the process.

Maybe you can trade up through the NHL and get the Pens in Philly and send the Flyers somewhere else


----------



## garcia3441

and not an honest face among them.

http://www.pgcb.state.pa.us/voting.htm


----------



## Kevan

Congrats to the RedWings for a great game tonight (5-0 over the CBJ).

BIG FUCKIN' BOO-HISS to the Detroit fans that didn't show up to the game.
(probably 60% empty). 
Fuckin' lame.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> BIG FUCKIN' BOO-HISS to the Detroit fans that didn't show up to the game.
> (probably 60% empty).
> Fuckin' lame.



Wow, it is lame.
What's up with that?

You know, i think they've added too much expansion teams.
Too many hockey teams now. People aren't goin' much to games since hockey isn't as "exotic" as it used to be in the U.S. Even if it's not that popular a sport as it is here.

I don't know... Why people aren't showing up?
Teams need their fans in order to win.


----------



## Popsyche

Well, they did it again! The Flyers just traded for Mike York from the Icelanders. Randy Robitaille gets to skate in the Nassau Mausoleum.


----------



## technomancer

Well, another step towards Pittsburgh losing the Pens:

http://www.pittsburghpenguins.com/team/press/arts/2215.0.php

This is the first time they've officially been courting offers from other cities


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Well, another step towards Pittsburgh losing the Pens:
> 
> http://www.pittsburghpenguins.com/team/press/arts/2215.0.php
> 
> This is the first time they've officially been courting offers from other cities



Looks like SuperMario is still on the powerplay! That sounds like a "you better get me an arena or else" threat to get the state off their asses. I'm sure that this will stir up something good for the pens. If he just wanted to relocate, he would have said nothing. It sounds like an ultimatum for some positive action.


----------



## playstopause

^

Yep, heard of that. Mario the magnifique!
I think he might really consider relocating though.

Rumors says Winnipeg (ouch) is one of the town they might move to.
The Jets / Pens of Winnipeg?


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Yep, heard of that. Mario the magnifique!
> I think he might really consider relocating though.
> 
> Rumors says Winnipeg (ouch) is one of the town they might move to.
> The Jets / Pens of Winnipeg?



Wouldn't they just be the Winnipens?


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> Wouldn't they just be the Winnipens?


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Looks like SuperMario is still on the powerplay! That sounds like a "you better get me an arena or else" threat to get the state off their asses. I'm sure that this will stir up something good for the pens. If he just wanted to relocate, he would have said nothing. It sounds like an ultimatum for some positive action.



Yeah, but unfortunately the state won't do shit and the city is broke. It does not look good for the Pens staying in Pittsburgh.

Hartford apparently seriously wants the Pens


----------



## playstopause

As long as they don't become the "Whalers" again...
God, i always hated that team (and it's ugly team uniform).
It's gotta the ugliest ever (with the Colorado "Rockies").


----------



## technomancer

w00t Pens beat the Sabers 4-2!

AND it looks like they might actually stay in Pittsburgh.


----------



## playstopause

For Pitsburgh.

F*ck Buffalo


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> For Pitsburgh.
> 
> F*ck Buffalo



Yeah tonights game was HUGE as it shows that IF the Pens get it together and get into the playoffs they have a shot to go the distance


----------



## playstopause

So... it looks like Ottawa is climbing up the ladder...

Man, we've been hit hard today: lost 8-3 !!!!  
I think the Habs were really on cruise control...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> So... it looks like Ottawa is climbing up the ladder...
> 
> Man, we've been hit hard today: lost 8-3 !!!!
> I think the Habs were really on cruise control...



I was embarrased... I trust guy carbonneau can fix this though... I understand the recent plateau what with diseases going through the team like wildfire... hopefully tonight's game vs. Detroit will be the start of a great winning streak for the team...

and about that game... I really don't get it, they proved themselves that they could come back after scoring 2 goals in a mere 23 seconds... i don't understand what happened... it was an easy game for Ottawa...


----------



## playstopause

I don't get it either.
It's gonna be a tough one against Detroit tonight if they play like that again... Hope they bounce back!
One other thing i don't get is how come Souray has more goals then Kovalev, Samsonov and Ryder...

At least, Huet is going to the all-star game


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Kovalev has the talent to be one of the best of the league but instead would rather sit on his inconsistent ass and sulk...man you should see the drills he does for practice :O:O

edit: Detroit won... what a shitty game...


----------



## Kevan

Though the Avs are currently behind, Budaj is putting on a Roy-type exhibition on tonight. 
He could end up being the new #1 for the Avs.

Now....if we could only deport Theodore.....


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Kovalev has the talent to be one of the best of the league but instead would rather sit on his inconsistent ass and sulk...man you should see the drills he does for practice :O:O
> 
> edit: Detroit won... what a shitty game...



Yeah i know, it sucks. Carbonneau was furious in post-game interview.



Kevan said:


> Though the Avs are currently behind, Budaj is putting on a Roy-type exhibition on tonight.
> He could end up being the new #1 for the Avs.
> 
> Now....if we could only deport Theodore.....



Sorry for the trade guys! 
Maybe we could get it back for a bucket of pucks?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Yeah i know, it sucks. Carbonneau was furious in post-game interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the trade guys!
> Maybe we could get it back for a bucket of pucks?



haha, ya man we've got a few players we can give you guys this year also... fucking ryder...

ya, carbonneau's about the only person on the team NOT pissing me off atm, what he said in that post game was so true and to the point... +++ for him


----------



## playstopause

^

Yep. Too bad we lost again tonight  
What he said didn't help.
We're not... doing... good...


----------



## technomancer

Well, one down two to go. 

The Pens need to win this 3 game block to have a decent shot at getting in to the playoffs, as all three teams they play are within two points them and in the same conference. 

Then again if they hadn't played like shit and lost to the Lightning twice last week they'd be in much better shape in the playoff race...


----------



## kung_fu

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tUQVnQXrIVk

Got a hold of the local newspaper and was i tickled when i saw Colbert on the cover. Apparently, in an episode that i missed he was talking a little smack about my home town. The mayor didn't care for colberts words so he is openly challenging him to a bet on the upcoming Oshawa vs Saiganaw game. If oshawa wins, colbert has to wear a generals jersey for an entire episode. If we lose to saignaw, then we will forever be celebrating his birthday here in oshawa as Stephan Colbert day. If you ask me there are no losers.
Its on Colbert!


----------



## playstopause

The HABS are back on track! (4-3 against Buffalo!!!) It's gonna be a nice all-star break for the players.

Can't wait to watch the all-star game! (with Huet in goals and Souray and his deadly slap-shot killing every goalie!!!)


----------



## Kevan

Just finished the All-Star Game. Great stuff. The Nash-Sakic-Havlat line was pretty scary. 

And, as a bonus for my hockey buddies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZzy-79soL0


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> Just finished the All-Star Game. Great stuff. The Nash-Sakic-Havlat line was pretty scary.
> 
> And, as a bonus for my hockey buddies:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZzy-79soL0



Yep cool all-star game!

Now, this thing on youtube is quite amazing.
"a la Crosby", but with a twist.
I'm pretty sure goalies would complain if anybody did that in a game.


----------



## Kevan

playstopause said:


> Yep cool all-star game!
> 
> Now, this thing on youtube is quite amazing.
> "a la Crosby", but with a twist.
> I'm pretty sure goalies would complain if anybody did that in a game.


The goalies could complain all the want....it's legal. 

BTW- 0 points for Crosby at the All-Star game. Ouch.

Trivia- Who was the last player to throw a check in an All-Star game?


----------



## HotRodded7321

I still stand behind my entire family...'Wings.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> The goalies could complain all the want....it's legal.
> 
> BTW- 0 points for Crosby at the All-Star game. Ouch.
> 
> Trivia- Who was the last player to throw a check in an All-Star game?



J. Roenick? ( do i get rep for a good answer? )


----------



## Kevan

Absolutely! Good call.

There's been some questions on some forums as to whether or not Schremp's goal would have even counted. Guys are saying, "It's above the crossbar" or "his stick is too high".

I don't know the official rules, but as a fan, I love seeing stuff like that.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> The HABS are back on track! (4-3 against Buffalo!!!) It's gonna be a nice all-star break for the players.
> 
> Can't wait to watch the all-star game! (with Huet in goals and Souray and his deadly slap-shot killing every goalie!!!)



ya man, we gotta win tonight against the leafs too!!!! its gonna be a good game!!

Souray got his shot beat in the skills comp by chara by .4 mph... damn!!!

he got 102.2mph 2 years ago, I thought he would have beat it... oh well


----------



## LarksTongues

I'm glad the Leafs are getting a bit of a streak going for themselves. It'll be tough to fight for a playoff spot, but it's still very possible. Philly is out of the picture, but pretty well any other East team still has a shot.


----------



## playstopause

omg... 

Another one lost tonight... Habs are so goin' down.
I'm pissed


----------



## Buzz762

Thought you guys might enjoy this:

Recap of one of my favorite games of all time: Red Wings vs. Avalanche at Joe Louis on March 26, 1997


----------



## Kevan

I forgot...who won the Cup the year before? Oh yeah...that's right.

There was a time when the Avs/RedWings rivalry was the biggest in pro sports. (ESPN poll, 2001)
There was also a time when the Western Conf. Championship was considered by many to be the 'championship' of the NHL, without even getting to the Stanley Cup games. 
With the lockout, and new rules, my how times have changed.

BTW- That cheapshot from McCarty was pure BS and he should have been suspended for that. Though it was on Claude Lemieux (a notorious goon), it was still a cheapshot. 
See also: Bertuzzi.


NEWS:
- Forsberg traded to Nashville for 1/2 of all country music royalties. (LOL)
- "Super Joe" Sakic scores his 600th goal!


----------



## Buzz762

Kevan said:


> BTW- That cheapshot from McCarty was pure BS and he should have been suspended for that. Though it was on Claude Lemieux (a notorious goon), it was still a cheapshot.
> See also: Bertuzzi.




I seem to recall Lemieux pulling a cheap shot on McCarty during their previous game. There was another clip there with a commentator saying something about McCarty looking for Lemieux.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> - Forsberg traded to Nashville for 1/2 of all country music royalties. (LOL)



I know god damn it!  
We needed him...

Now, Nashville's got a front row seat for the Stanley cup.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Meh, habs are sliding and sliding.... no good


----------



## technomancer

Pens continue to blow impressive leads and still win.... though it doesn't seem to bode well for the playoffs. They just beat Jersey 5-4, but were up by 3 goals twice during the game.


----------



## playstopause

^

Crosby is just phenomenal.
We have no impact player in Montreal (other than Souray).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Crosby is just phenomenal.
> We have no impact player in Montreal (other than Souray).



the reason why were doing so bad right now is that the 1st line is basically dead, and our top scorer is a defensemen... we were 2nd in the conference in points before christmas... now were what 9th? WTF is this?


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> WTF is this?



 hell, i'd like to know!

Went to a game this week (against Florida) and we sucked big time (thanks Samsonov!).


----------



## WayneCustom7

playstopause said:


> hell, i'd like to know!
> 
> Went to a game this week (against Florida) and we sucked big time (thanks Samsonov!).



Hahahaha, and you couldn't even get past a depleted Carolina team...man from 4th to last in a week...


----------



## playstopause

I'm a sad boy.


----------



## WayneCustom7

playstopause said:


> I'm a sad boy.



Sorry, I just cannot figure out that team anymore...I think Samsonov and Kovalev both need to go, for starters...if they loose Souray, man then you'll go from 'SAD' to 'SUICIDAL'


----------



## playstopause

WayneCustom7 said:


> you'll go from 'SAD' to 'SUICIDAL'





Samsonov can go anytime, not Kovalev.
Souray will be a free agent at the end of the season...
Bob Gainey needs to do something big... quickly!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Samsonov was actually working pretty well lately, but he just cant complete the play and drive the puck past the net... I have faith in Bob Gainey, but this is indeed very worrysome... we were a top notch team, I have no clue what the fuck is going on... Our first line is basically shut down, Kovalev is just too lazy to play to the level of his talent, and half of our goals are made by the 4th line...

totally not the same team we were prior to 07'...


----------



## playstopause

^

Something happened during the chritsmas holidays...


----------



## WayneCustom7

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Something happened during the chritsmas holidays...



The Flu


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

WayneCustom7 said:


> The Flu



Sad thing is that its true...

I dunno, I'd be so motivated I'd win everything no matter how much I suck if I won 2-4 million dollars every 7 months annually >.>


----------



## playstopause

^

Some of them just don't realize their chance.
Bloated millionaires.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

OMG WE WON!


----------



## playstopause

omg, there's still hope!
That rookie goalie did pretty well.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yup, Halak (sp?) did I a pretty good job...

now win 10 more like this and I'll be happy


----------



## Kevan

I'm about to take out an ad in the Denver Post:

*FOR SALE:*
_(1) NHL Goalie.
Cheap.
Will trade for Datsun 280Z or Playstation 3._


It's also frustrating watching the CBJ. 
SO MUCH TALENT, great coaching....but they can't seem to get it done during the game.

Note: Rob Blake called. He wants Souray to send him his cannon back.


----------



## playstopause

Looks like nobody is answering your ad. 

On our side, it sounds like Souray is about to go...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

better now when he's worth something to us then later when he's just gonna dissapear into some team in the west...

any predictions for tonight against nashville? 
this might be blind fanboyism... but I say we'll win 4 - 3 in OT


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> better now when he's worth something to us then later when he's just gonna dissapear into some team in the west...







> any predictions for tonight against nashville?
> this might be blind fanboyism... but I say we'll win 4 - 3 in OT



That's a tough one. My head says they'll loose, my heart wants them to win 

Edit : OMG! Did you see the general fight between Ottawa and Buffalo?


----------



## WayneCustom7

playstopause said:


> That's a tough one. My head says they'll loose, my heart wants them to win
> 
> Edit : OMG! Did you see the general fight between Ottawa and Buffalo?



Hell ya...Emery with a smile on his face fighting not only Biron but also that bitch ass mother fucker! Great entertainment though!


----------



## playstopause

OMG! 

Win against Nashville!!!!!

That was unexpected.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

in OT


----------



## Vince

Hockey?  



I should lock this thread...


...then re-open it a year later and see if anyone notices.


----------



## playstopause

I guess some of us would notice... right?





ps: there's an interesting curling thread somewhere, if that interest you a bit more...


----------



## WayneCustom7

desertdweller said:


> Hockey?
> 
> 
> 
> I should lock this thread...
> 
> 
> ...then re-open it a year later and see if anyone notices.



He's only saying this because Phoenix SUCKS!


----------



## playstopause

WayneCustom7 said:


> He's only saying this because Phoenix SUCKS!


----------



## WayneCustom7

playstopause said:


>



I mean come on naming a team after something that:



> They (Coyotes) commonly eat deer excrement during winter months in northern climates.


----------



## Vince

Nah, fuck the 'yotes, I was making a reference to a sport that shuts out it's fans for a year.

Fuckers.

BTW, Paolo, your avatar....  holy fuck dude!


----------



## playstopause

WayneCustom7 said:


> I mean come on naming a team after something that: ...





+1 on the avatar!

...

It's not the "sport" who shuts its fan down, it's the ones that manage it.


----------



## WayneCustom7

desertdweller said:


> Nah, fuck the 'yotes, I was making a reference to a sport that shuts out it's fans for a year.
> 
> Fuckers.
> 
> BTW, Paolo, your avatar....  holy fuck dude!



I couldn't resist, since I suck at creating these types of things, it just seemed so natural! Hey I would still do her


----------



## Buzz762

I actually just got back into hockey after the lock-out. Once it ended, I never heard any of the games getting any publicity whatsoever, so I just sort of never paid attention to the NHL, and I think a lot of others are like me in that sense. It really hurt the sport.


Last night (Detroit vs Edmonton) was the first shoot-out I've seen since I started watching again. I'm disappointed, but it was a pretty good game, I think.


----------



## playstopause

Buzz762 said:


> I actually just got back into hockey after the lock-out. Once it ended, I never heard any of the games getting any publicity whatsoever, so I just sort of never paid attention to the NHL, and I think a lot of others are like me in that sense. It really hurt the sport.
> 
> 
> Last night (Detroit vs Edmonton) was the first shoot-out I've seen since I started watching again. I'm disappointed, but it was a pretty good game, I think.



There's a lot of shootouts goin' on.
Maybe the lock-out hurted the sport at the time it happened, but now, it's well put behind and hockey has greatly improved in quality. This lock out had to be done.
Lot more action + quality plays going on.


----------



## WayneCustom7

playstopause said:


> There's a lot of shootouts goin' on.
> Maybe the lock-out hurted the sport at the time it happened, but now, it's well put behind and hockey has greatly improved in quality. This lock out had to be done.
> Lot more action + quality plays going on.



I love the new rules, although the odd hook is called even though the hook in no way impacted the players progress...but the league wants it that way, so its cool. The only thing they haven't been calling is the hit from behind, aside from that the game is way faster and more entertaining...so why does the US crowd, for the most oart not like the game of hockey?


----------



## playstopause

^
That's a good question.

Maybe because it's not their national sport?
I can understand why residents of states such as California and Florida don't give a flying f*ck about hockey when they can just run down the street and hit the beach. 
It is our national sport and it has a very long tradition (of success) over here.
One thing that doesn't help imo, is that they added too much expansion teams, trying to "seduce" the american market... resulting in a lack of very skilled players ("stars") because they're spreaded troughout a league that has too many teams.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> ^
> That's a good question.
> 
> Maybe because it's not their national sport?
> I can understand why residents of states such as California and Florida don't give a flying f*ck about hockey when they can just run down the street and hit the beach.



You'd be surprised how much support hockey gets in tampa... probably one of the biggest crowds after montreal's 82 game sell out


----------



## playstopause

Look no further: that's because half of our population is down there during winter!


----------



## WayneCustom7

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> You'd be surprised how much support hockey gets in tampa... probably one of the biggest crowds after montreal's 82 game sell out



But Tampa is only one place, its the others that I am wondering about. (besides before Tampa won the cup, how was the attraction then?)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I think playstopause hit the nail on the head with that one... I was there for the december 30th game against the canadiens in tampa... the fans were pretty much split fifty fifty that night and it was a sell out crowd...


----------



## playstopause

WayneCustom7 said:


> But Tampa is only one place, its the others that I am wondering about. (besides before Tampa won the cup, how was the attraction then?)



Maybe they just expanded just for the sake of expanding, without having market studies done etc. (i doubt it, but hey, we never know).

I think it's just a crazy idea to have hockey teams in Nashville + Columbus and other places. Too much expansion teams (thank you, Mr Betman).
I mean, come on. U.S.A is the country of football, baseball and basketball. Hockey? You don't want to add it on top of that.


----------



## Kevan

playstopause said:


> Maybe they just expanded just for the sake of expanding, without having market studies done etc. (i doubt it, but hey, we never know).


There's a helluva lot more than a simple market study that goes into a new team being added, or even moved.
I remember all the stuff they told us when the Nordiques moved to Colorado. It takes a lot more than a fat checkbook to get a team.



playstopause said:


> I think it's just a crazy idea to have hockey teams in Nashville + Columbus and other places. Too much expansion teams (thank you, Mr Betman).


Columbus is actually a great place for a team. You should see how insanely nutty they go for *college* football. Leafs fans could learn a lesson or two. 
You're right though: Bettman isn't the brightest bulb on the tree.



playstopause said:


> I mean, come on. U.S.A is the country of football, baseball and basketball. Hockey? You don't want to add it on top of that.


Mirror check. Canada also has basketball and baseball teams.

(Gotcha)

*NHL Update:*
- Rangers allowed (2) short-handed goals all season.
- CBJ scores (2) short-handed goals in one period vs. Rangers on 2.24.07.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

we have 16 SHG this season


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> There's a helluva lot more than a simple market study that goes into a new team being added, or even moved.



Of course, you're right and i'm aware of that. I was trying to keep it short there. It just _feels_ to me they just expanded to get more $$$ without an in-depth analize of the market they were goin' into. There's just a limit to "stretching" a league. It's like they went: "this city is big enough, let's add a team!"



> Columbus is actually a great place for a team. You should see how insanely nutty they go for *college* football.


Are they sports fans in general?
Otherwise, football and hockey are 2 things. Imo, it doesn't mean they'll be all over hockey even if they're heavily into football.



> You're right though: Bettman isn't the brightest bulb on the tree.


 



> Mirror check. Canada also has basketball and baseball teams.
> (Gotcha)



Yes... one pro basketball team and one pro baseball team.
Unless you include sub-leagues and all.
Otherwise, it's 2 very different markets.
I don't know how to put it, but people here seems to have hockey "in their blood". Huge partisans. Like soccer in europe.


----------



## Kevan

They are INSANE (true definition of the word) about college football in Columbus. Just ask anyone in Michigan. 
Of all the expansion teams in the last move, I think Columbus was probably the smartest choice out of them all.

Other sports have done well here, and the CBJ is the only professional sport within 2 hours. The fans here do support hockey. It's really grown in the last few years.


----------



## playstopause

Good to know.
At least, they don't have a half-filled arena like some other teams.



(we need a hockey emoticon!)


----------



## Kevan

playstopause said:


> Good to know.
> At least, they don't have a half-filled arena like some other teams.


You mean like Detroit?
I saw more than 3 games at Joe Louis Arena where it was *maybe* 1/3 full. No kidding. It looked like St. Louis at the end of last season. Sad.
So much for it being "hockey town".




playstopause said:


> (we need a hockey emoticon!)


Agreed.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

the biggest surprise for me was when I saw new jersey and their 2/3s empty stadium...


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> ^
> That's a good question.
> 
> Maybe because it's not their national sport?
> I can understand why residents of states such as California and Florida don't give a flying f*ck about hockey when they can just run down the street and hit the beach.
> It is our national sport and it has a very long tradition (of success) over here.
> One thing that doesn't help imo, is that they added too much expansion teams, trying to "seduce" the american market... resulting in a lack of very skilled players ("stars") because they're spreaded troughout a league that has too many teams.



Sharks games here generally sell out as far as I know. But yeah, Id much rather be at the beach. But a hockey game now and then is a blast.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> You mean like Detroit?
> I saw more than 3 games at Joe Louis Arena where it was *maybe* 1/3 full. ... So much for it being "hockey town".



That sucks.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> the biggest surprise for me was when I saw new jersey and their 2/3s empty stadium...



Yep. Go figure.
That would never happen here in Montreal.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

victory against the leafs! 5 - 4


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> victory against the leafs! 5 - 4



  
That was close though.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> the biggest surprise for me was when I saw new jersey and their 2/3s empty stadium...



Yeah the last Pens/Devils game in NJ was like that, only from what I saw on TV it was more like 1/3 full. Which was really sad considering the Devils are #1 in the Atlantic Division and the Pens are one of the largest draws in the NHL thanks to Sid.

As for the Pens, they were selling out last year when the team was last in the NHL and are continuing to do so this year. Hopefully they can reach an agreement for a new arena soon, as it will be a sad day if Pittsburgh loses the team.

Right now I'm just hoping the Pens pull out of this slump. They play the Devils tonight and if they play like they did against the Lightning it's going to be ugly.


----------



## LarksTongues

A ton of trades done today. I thought there wouldn't be to many deals on the deadline. Ryan Smyth now an Islander, Bertuzzi a Red Wing, Roberts on Pittsburgh. The Leafs got Yanic Perrault back again, but lots of their competition greatly improved so it's gonna be tough to make it to the playoffs. I'm still pulling for the Leafs.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Yeah the last Pens/Devils game in NJ was like that, only from what I saw on TV it was more like 1/3 full. Which was really sad considering the Devils are #1 in the Atlantic Division and the Pens are one of the largest draws in the NHL thanks to Sid.
> 
> As for the Pens, they were selling out last year when the team was last in the NHL and are continuing to do so this year. Hopefully they can reach an agreement for a new arena soon, as it will be a sad day if Pittsburgh loses the team.
> 
> Right now I'm just hoping the Pens pull out of this slump. They play the Devils tonight and if they play like they did against the Lightning it's going to be ugly.




Also, goin' by the fact that the Pens just acquired G. Laraque and G. Roberts, i think they stand a chance in the playoffs. They're so confident right now!

If they keep Crosby, Malkin, Staal in Pitsburgh, they will keep selling out for sure and they'll get that new arena (in Pitsburgh).


----------



## Kevan

BERTUZZI IS A REDWING?!!?
Fuck me.

Smyth going to NY is a pretty big shock too. I figured him to finish his career in Edmonton. Hopefully he'll go back at the end of the season.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> BERTUZZI IS A REDWING?!!?
> Fuck me.
> 
> Smyth going to NY is a pretty big shock too. I figured him to finish his career in Edmonton. Hopefully he'll go back at the end of the season.



 
Smyth going to NY is a shocker. 
Funny, i just can't imagine him anywhere else than Edmonton.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Also, goin' by the fact that the Pens just acquired G. Laraque and G. Roberts, i think they stand a chance in the playoffs. They're so confident right now!
> 
> If they keep Crosby, Malkin, Staal in Pitsburgh, they will keep selling out for sure and they'll get that new arena (in Pitsburgh).



I'm hoping so. Even though they lost to Jersey I can't say I'm too upset as they played well and were short a forward since Moore is gone.

I'm curious to see if these trades help or hinder the team. Laraque will obviously come in handy as an enforcer, but unfortunately he's a 5 minute per game player coming into a team that rolls four lines so 5 minutes a game isn't going to cut it. Roberts should come in handy, but did the team really need more offense? Seriously. I'm curious who they bench to make room for a defensman and two forwards on a team that has developed excellent chemistry in the past two months.


----------



## playstopause

True. The pens are a team that has chemistry imo.
Also, the team already have its leader.
I wonder how Roberts is gonna fit in.
And Laraque... well, nevermind Laraque. He's just gonna punch those that come too close to Crosby.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Buffalo vs. Montreal in 45 minutes 

we need this game, and weve had good luck vs. buffalo so far this year I hope we can pull through...


----------



## playstopause

God damn it. 8-5 Buffalo. 

Bye bye Aebischer...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

that game result was far from abby's fault in my opinion... he did some solid saves...

forwards did reasonably well also... 5 goals is good...

Defense.... *cough* nuff said...


----------



## playstopause

True Abby did some solid saves.
Also true there's easy shots we should have stopped.

I don't know what's up with him...
He's always lying on the ice, always loosing his balance.

I hate his style, he's not solid enough imho.
I think we have to live or die with Halak.
Let the rookie gain experience... At least we're gonna get this if we don't make the playoffs.

Do we need to win tonight or what???


----------



## technomancer

Pens dropped another one 

I don't have a problem with Roberts or Laraque's play so far, but putting Roberts on the first line seems a little dumb to me... Roberts and Recci both tend to hang in front of the net, so having them both on the same line makes no sense to me. I think Roberts should be on the second line with Malkin... that would make sense.

Ah well at this point I just hope they check this slide or they're not going to make the playoffs. I've got tickets to tomorrow's game against the Flyers, so I'm hoping they keep their winning streak against them alive.

Actually we've got tickets to three games this week... Sunday vs Flyers, Thursday vs Devils, and Saturday vs Rangers.


----------



## playstopause

^
You're right, but i still think the Pens are in a better situation than the Habs.
(I hate to say this...)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> True Abby did some solid saves.
> Also true there's easy shots we should have stopped.
> 
> I don't know what's up with him...
> He's always lying on the ice, always loosing his balance.
> 
> I hate his style, he's not solid enough imho.
> I think we have to live or die with Halak.
> Let the rookie gain experience... At least we're gonna get this if we don't make the playoffs.
> 
> Do we need to win tonight or what???



true, but I don't think burning him out right away is a good idea either... remember Mario Tremblay and Vocuum? (sp?)


----------



## playstopause

Yes, you're right.

The thing is, Abby is contract-less at the end of the season.
We have plenty of excellent goalie rookies (especially Carey Price) so imo, we have good reasons to believe we'll say bye-bye to Abby at the end of the season... Unless he really step up the next game he plays (if he does play one...).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I am getting thoroughly discouraged...


----------



## technomancer

No, thoroughly discouraged will be me if the Pens should lose to the Flyers today... I don't think it will happen, but still...


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I am getting thoroughly discouraged...





We're sooo goin' down... No spirit anymore.
Halak was quite good however. Only positive note.



technomancer said:


> No, thoroughly discouraged will be me if the Pens should lose to the Flyers today... I don't think it will happen, but still...



Still, the Pens are in better situation than us. You shouldn't be discouraged 
Damn, i would give away 15 players for Crosby.


----------



## technomancer

Pens pulled it out in an overtime shootout 

I gotta' say I don't think the Flyers are going to be down long. They played better yesterday than they have all year and they've actually got a real goaltender now. 

I also have to admit that I was hoping to see Laraque beat the hell out of Hatcher, but that didn't happen 

SHIT FUCK AND DAMNATION

It looks like Pittsburgh may well lose the Pens
http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/sports/11175459/detail.html
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/images/video/2007_pdfs/0305-pens_letter.pdf


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

sucks


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Pens pulled it out in an overtime shootout
> 
> I gotta' say I don't think the Flyers are going to be down long. They played better yesterday than they have all year and they've actually got a real goaltender now.
> 
> I also have to admit that I was hoping to see Laraque beat the hell out of Hatcher, but that didn't happen
> 
> SHIT FUCK AND DAMNATION
> 
> It looks like Pittsburgh may well lose the Pens
> http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/sports/11175459/detail.html
> http://www.pittsburghlive.com/images/video/2007_pdfs/0305-pens_letter.pdf



Yeah, Flyers are gettin' better now but they'll never make it to the playoffs imo. They'll do better next year.
...

Loosing a team quite sucks indeed. Especially with the arrival of Crosby.
I still regrets the Nordiques departure, we had a very great rivalry going on back then.


----------



## LarksTongues

For some reason, I can't picture a team having any more success in Kansas City than in Pittsburgh. I'm not too familiar with the town though, so I don't know if its a hockey town. At least they'd have something to look forward to when the Royals are losing.


----------



## technomancer

LarksTongues said:


> For some reason, I can't picture a team having any more success in Kansas City than in Pittsburgh. I'm not too familiar with the town though, so I don't know if its a hockey town. At least they'd have something to look forward to when the Royals are losing.



Well success isn't the problem. The problem is the Pens are playing in the oldest facility in the NHL and their lease expires in June. That and our state government is too fucking stupid to reach an agreement to build a new one, despite the Pens agreeing to every condition they've come up with. The new arena is also tied to the Pittsburgh slots license, which is tied up in legal appeals because the state gaming board had no objective criteria for awarding it.

Needless to say I'm not really fond of the state government right now (then again I've hated Rendell for years, the guy is a crook). My favorite part of all of this was Rendell saying the Pens would be abandoning the most loyal fan base in the NHL if they leave in an interview a few days ago. Like ok, the Pens have agreed to pay $4 million a year towards a new arena for the next 30 years, they've agreed to take responsibilty for cost overuns on construction (with no way for them to oversee or control the construction process, I might add). Meanwhile they've been stalling a deal with Kansas City that has them moving into a brand new arena that they don't have to pay a cent for. But they'll be abandoning their fans. Fuck Rendell.


----------



## LarksTongues

technomancer said:


> Well success isn't the problem. The problem is the Pens are playing in the oldest facility in the NHL and their lease expires in June. That and our state government is too fucking stupid to reach an agreement to build a new one, despite the Pens agreeing to every condition they've come up with. The new arena is also tied to the Pittsburgh slots license, which is tied up in legal appeals because the state gaming board had no objective criteria for awarding it.
> 
> Needless to say I'm not really fond of the state government right now (then again I've hated Rendell for years, the guy is a crook).



I was aware of the building problems, so the team hasn't had a problem selling seats?


----------



## technomancer

LarksTongues said:


> I was aware of the building problems, so the team hasn't had a problem selling seats?



None at all. There are a few hundred tickets left total for the rest of the season right now. Hell, they were selling out last year when they were last in the NHL. Pardon my rant, this whole thing just has me really hot under the collar. 

The Pens just came back against Ottawa from being down 4-1 in the third... scored 3 goals in 3 minutes to tie it and won in a shootout


----------



## LarksTongues

technomancer said:


> None at all. There are a few hundred tickets left total for the rest of the season right now. Hell, they were selling out last year when they were last in the NHL. Pardon my rant, this whole thing just has me really hot under the collar.
> 
> The Pens just came back against Ottawa from being down 4-1 in the third... scored 3 goals in 3 minutes to tie it and won in a shootout



I don't blame you. I'd hate for my hometown to lose a franchise, but fortunately I live near Toronto. I'd like to see the Penguins stay in Pittsburgh myself.


----------



## playstopause

LarksTongues said:


> I'd like to see the Penguins stay in Pittsburgh myself.



 

Where are the Winnipeg's Jets?


----------



## garcia3441

playstopause said:


> Where are the Winnipeg's Jets?




I know, I know!!!!!

Phoenix


----------



## playstopause

garcia3441 said:


> I know, I know!!!!!
> 
> Phoenix



right


----------



## technomancer

There's another meeting between the Pens and the governor etc tomorrow... and I've got tickets to the Pens NJ game tomorrow night.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> There's another meeting between the Pens and the governor etc tomorrow...



Looks like it's goin' into overtime.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Looks like it's goin' into overtime.



Yeah hopefully they can win this one... they've been good in overtime shootouts recently 

The fact that they're even still talking shows the team management wants to stay here, as the deal Kansas City has offered is much better financially (Kansas City arena rent - free, Pittsburgh arena rent - $3.5 million/year) regardless of what our wonderful governor tries to say.


----------



## playstopause

Best of luck to the Pens fans.
It might be the last stand.
(i'd commit suicide if the Habs would move... but that's never gonna happen, no matter what).


----------



## technomancer

bleh no deal yet... and the Pens lost to the Devils in a shootout damnit 

UPDATE: no deal but the talks apparently went well and there will be further talks on Wednesday


----------



## F1Filter

Well I think that's going to be the last anyone sees of Chris Simon in the NHL for a long time. 

Chris Simon Slashes Ryan Hollweig in the Face 

And with this loss. The NY Rangers are back in the playoffs.


----------



## LarksTongues

F1Filter said:


> Well I think that's going to be the last anyone sees of Chris Simon in the NHL for a long time.
> 
> Chris Simon Slashes Ryan Hollweig in the Face
> 
> And with this loss. The NY Rangers are back in the playoffs.



That looked like an attempt to injure to me even if the guy is okay. I love how in the postgame interview he said the win made all the pain go away.


----------



## Rick

Simon needs to be suspended for the rest of the season, including the playoffs if the Isles are fortunate enough to make it.


----------



## playstopause

F1Filter said:


> Well I think that's going to be the last anyone sees of Chris Simon in the NHL for a long time.



What a freakin' asshole.
Simon should be suspended for a whole year.

...

We lost again again.
And what a lost that was. 6-2!!!!
People are getting really pissed in Montreal right now.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

and looking for people to blame it on, I just hope they dont decide tro blame gainey or carbonneau, who I trsut fully... lol its funny when you look at all the past canadian coaches of the last 10 years... and where they are now... funny how most are doing pretty well...


----------



## playstopause

Yep.

They're all doing well...
Hope they get it now : don't touch Carbo and Gainey.

Now...
Back with Abby in the goals tonight... Is he gonna step up?
Just learned Kovalev is gonna be on the 4th trio! Man... it's punishment time!

I'm goin' to see the game next tuesday against the Islanders. Gonna get to see Ryan Smith in action.
At the price they're selling the beer, the game is gotta be good!
...


Simon got suspended for 22 games.
Not enough imo.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Carbo has done lots of things, I mean, when you bench a player, normally he comes back pissed and ready to make a shitload of good plays and maybe score... no, these guys just don't seem to give a shit with the exception of a few...


----------



## playstopause

True : they don't seem to give a shit.

Why can't they all play with the passion of Begin?
That guy missed more than half the season and the first game he came back, he played like there was no tomorrow, giving more hits in a game than Kovalev and Samsonov would in an entire season.


----------



## Kevan

Simon's hit was pure bullshit, but it was NOTHING compared to what Bertuzzi did. Simon did his crap in the "heat of the moment"; Bertuzzi's was massively pre-meditated (courtesy of the media).
With that said, BOTH clowns should be removed from the league. There's simply no place for that shit in the NHL (or anywhere on the ice for that matter).

When Chris Simon was with Colorado, he had really long hair. His nickname at the time was "Heavy Metal". 
 

Speaking of goalies....
I'd rather have Abby in goal than....what's his name again? Jesus? Juan? Something like that. I forgot already. I heard one of the Dallas FSN play-by-play guys refer to him as "restaurant grade goaltending" last night. Word has it that they will buy out Theodore's contract at the end of the year and cut him loose.

On the flip-side, it's cool to see Budaj see the opening and step-up to the crease.
The question then is: Who's the other goalie in CO? It's not like there's a ton of free agent net-minders out there. 

The Avs are 3rd or 4th in the league in goals scored, but they probably won't make the playoffs (first time in more than a decade). I'm no coach, but that tells me "Shit- we signed the wrong goalie."


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat the Rangers in overtime 3-2 and Sid scored a goal for his 100th point of the season, becoming the youngest player in NHL history to score have 2 100+ point seasons 

You know it's getting to the point that I'm not going to know what to do if the Pens win in regulation


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> .... BOTH clowns should be removed from the league. There's simply no place for that shit in the NHL (or anywhere on the ice for that matter).
> ...
> Speaking of goalies....
> I'd rather have Abby in goal than....what's his name again? Jesus? Juan? Something like that. I forgot already. I heard one of the Dallas FSN play-by-play guys refer to him as "restaurant grade goaltending" last night. Word has it that they will buy out Theodore's contract at the end of the year and cut him loose.
> "Shit- we signed the wrong goalie."



 + 

It's "Jose" Theodore.
Don't ask me where this name comes from... I'm french and it sounds to me like a girl's name (wich it is actualy, without an "e" at the end).

We really did screw Colorado up with this one (even if Abby is not playing up to the expectations) 



technomancer said:


> Sid scored a goal for his 100th point of the season, becoming the youngest player in NHL history to score have 2 100+ point seasons



Crosby @ Gretzky : "Here i come!"
Imo, he's got a chance at Gretzky records since he started in the league a couple of years earlier.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Gretzky's got 61 NHL records... crosby's got work to do, and arguably, Gretzky was in the west at a time where teams west of detroit weren't that great...

though I'd love to have another guy pass the 200 point per season mark 

EDIT: didn't gretzky join the nhl at the ridiculous age of 17???


----------



## playstopause

Gretzky joined the WHA (World Hockey Association), at 17.
He then started playing in the NHL a year later when he was 18.

It's my mistake then : Crosby and Gretzky started at the same age as professionals.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

oh well it doesn't matter, I bet crosby would be honnored just to be compared to gretzky


----------



## playstopause

True, as he is his idol.


----------



## Kevan

Gretzky= The Great One.
Crosby= The Next One.

That's how it'll be.

While the Avs did get 1 point for taking Minnesota to OT today, they lost in OT. If they don't make the playoffs this year, it will be the first time Sakic hasn't been there since 92-93 (14 years). Unreal.

THANK YOU JOSE!!!

I checked the stats:
- Colorado is #4 in goals for in the entire NHL. In the Western Conf, only Nashville has more goals (in the East it's Buffalo and Ottawa).

How does the #2 scoring team in the West *not* make the playoffs?

Hey Montreal- use some lube on the fans next time, okay? Thanks.


----------



## Popsyche

Flyers=


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

Sucks to be a Flyer fan this year. All those hopes for a stanley cup run... definitely not happening.

I went up to Philly 10/28/06 to see the Pens play them. Pens won 8-2. I was waiting to be jumped by an angry man in orange.lol 

Crosby is in a slump right now, but still can easily break 120pts this season. He's a remarkable player. And expect even more points out of Malkin next year!!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the whole Pens team is sort of in a slump right now. Roberts summed it up, they're not playing 60 minutes of hockey in games.

A piece of AMAZING news:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=2796552

      

Pop, don't worry the Flyers won't be down for long, their last meeting against the Pens they looked better than they have all year... and they've got a real goaltender now.


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

The Pens and government officials have worked out a deal!! The Pens are staying!!!! What a relief, they couldn't have caused anymore drama, could they? Guess I can trash my sign for Rendell I was gonna take to the game on the 24th.. bummer. hehe


http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/penguins/s_497458.html


----------



## technomancer

ARTofSHREDDIN said:


> The Pens and government officials have worked out a deal!! The Pens are staying!!!! What a relief, they couldn't have caused anymore drama, could they? Guess I can trash my sign for Rendell I was gonna take to the game on the 24th.. bummer. hehe
> 
> 
> http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/penguins/s_497458.html



 my post links to an article about it on ESPN. Rendell is still an ass, and I'm REALLY hoping the deal is actually done and he's not just trying to pressure everyone else to finalize it. I've noticed nobody from the Pens or the local government has commented yet. Wonder if they're going to make an announcement at tonight's game...

--------------

Someone please freaking shoot Melichar. All the genius had to do was pin the puck against the boards with his skate for 8 seconds and it's a Pens win. What does he do? tries to pass it to bring it up, coughs it up to the Sabres and they tie it with 6 freaking seconds left. Grrrrrrr.

Pens beat Sabres in shootout 5-4


----------



## playstopause

Good to know the Pens are staying in Pitsburgh. 

...

Went to the game last night.
Victory against the Islanders 5-3. So there's still hope...
A good game. Did you guys saw the collision between Begin and DiPietro?
The New York goalie left the game with a commotion...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I forgot you were there!!! musta been a cool game to watch! It was definately exciting on tv... that's when Pierre and Yvon aren't talking... god they're so annoyign those two


----------



## playstopause

yep, it was a cool game to watch.

But i would have seen more if i didn't had that much beer + other friendly stuff...


----------



## technomancer

Hot damn, Pens beat the Devils 3-0 

THEY ACTUALLY WON IN REGULATION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

^
Wow, it's been a while!

Is Crosby gonna be the scoring champion? Suspense...
Can't wait to see him in the playoffs.


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

It's about time they pull off a regulation win and against New Jersey that is a BIG win. 

I can't wait to see Crosby in the playoffs. Hopefully Fleury gets his game back on, he had a semi off night against Buffalo. But when his game is on, he is one of the best goalies in the league.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> ^
> Wow, it's been a while!
> 
> Is Crosby gonna be the scoring champion? Suspense...
> Can't wait to see him in the playoffs.



He's 10 points ahead, so unless he REALLY goes into a slump I'd say he's got it.


----------



## technomancer

ARTofSHREDDIN said:


> It's about time they pull off a regulation win and against New Jersey that is a BIG win.
> 
> I can't wait to see Crosby in the playoffs. Hopefully Fleury gets his game back on, he had a semi off night against Buffalo. But when his game is on, he is one of the best goalies in the league.



Yeah and amazingly enough it was with Thibault in net. I just hope Therrien isn't dumb enough to try to play him two games in a row again. He seems to have a stellar performance followed by a disastrous one whenever they play him two games in a row.

Fleury didn't look bad against Buffalo... there was only one of those goals that looked like he should have stopped it, and even that was a funky redirection on the replay.

Going to tonights game vs. Montreal 

Ok, I lied we donated out tickets to charity because the weather sucks


----------



## playstopause

^

That was a nice game.
Unfortunately, we lost f*ck*n again. 
Abby is really a cardboard goalie.

Great goal for Ouellet... And Crosby, as usual...


----------



## Kevan

playstopause said:


> Abby is really a cardboard goalie.


We'd GLADLY trade you Theodore back.
I'd take cardboard over toilet paper any day.


----------



## playstopause

Sorry, no cash back on Theodore! 
You guys had to check the expiry date!


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

lol 

it's always interesting watching how those goalie trades turn out.. who ever expected theodore & abby as a trade. I know I was surprised.


----------



## Kevan

You're surprise, and I'm in hell.


Budaj has been kickass though.


----------



## playstopause

We won against Toronto last night 

Still in 11th though... 
4-points difference between 11th and 7th spots. 
God this is gonna be a close call.


----------



## technomancer

Damn, lost to the Rangers at the end of the freaking game... and the Pens would have been tied with the Devils had they won...


----------



## playstopause

Damn  We needed you guys to win.


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

I was watching that Pens vs. Rangers game. Tight game, Thibault played very well. You could tell they were tired, 5 games in 7 days can do that. Played their best in the 3rd. 

playtopause: it's gonna be a mad house for that 8th playoff spot!


----------



## technomancer

ARTofSHREDDIN said:


> I was watching that Pens vs. Rangers game. Tight game, Thibault played very well. You could tell they were tired, 5 games in 7 days can do that. Played their best in the 3rd.



Yeah, they were definitely dragging the whole game. I'm also really impressed with Thibault's performance the last few games, though he should have slid forward and gotten up and it would have gone to overtime


----------



## playstopause

Goin' to the game tonight against Boston.

WE NEED TO WIIIIIIIN!!!!


----------



## Makelele

You did.


----------



## playstopause

Yeeeeeeees we did!!! 
That was a pretty good game to watch at the Bell Center...
Halak was awesome.

Still up against Boston thursday...
We need to win again!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

we need to win atleast 5 or 6 of the remaining 8.... 5 is if all competing teams (N.Y.Islanders, Toronto, Carolina specifically) go on losing streaks XD...

its gonna be close!


----------



## playstopause

Exactly.

Man, are the phantoms gonna come to help us out?  
The young players gotta keep playing the way they're playing right now.
We owe them our last victories.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

HOORAY!!!! 6 - 3 over Boston


----------



## Kevan

I *still* can not believe that Bertuzzi is allowed to play.
That just blows my mind.

Props tonight go to Sergi Federov for inserting cock-gags into all the jeerers at Joe Louis arena tonight.


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> HOORAY!!!! 6 - 3 over Boston



Yeah!!!!  



Kevan said:


> I *still* can not believe that Bertuzzi is allowed to play.



What do you mean, he's allowed to play? He got suspended.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

we win 4 - 1... next stop... rangers... we need this one! everyone else seems to be winning too argh


----------



## playstopause

True! Why can't they loose!  

At least, it feels like we're back on track (with Halak).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

players are different when they know they've got someone backing them up in the nets, a good goalie is sooooo important, not just for winning, but for team morale in general imo...


----------



## playstopause

So true.

Just look at what we did back when we had Roy.
95% of the teams that won a cup had a great goalie.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

omg are you watching this?


----------



## playstopause

^

 no, i was working.
I checked the score updates on nhl.com.

From 0-2 to 5-2 in the second period... Now that was something!
Confidence seems to be back... But the real test is up against Buffalo + Ottawa thursday and saturday. 5 GAMES LEFT!!!!


----------



## technomancer

This is annoying, the Pens are fighting for #1 in the division with Jersey and three of Jersey's last five games are cake walks. I never thought I'd do this, but I'm going to have to root for the Fliers... twice. It's a strange world


----------



## playstopause

Go Pens!!!!!

They gotta win against Toronto! (please )


----------



## technomancer

Looking at the current season history, and assuming Tampa stays in the 7 spot, it may be better if the Pens go in fourth or fifth. They've beaten Ottawa 2 out of 3 games played and if they're in fourth that's who they'll probably play. But they've lost to the Lightning all four times they've played them 

Oh and I'm not really worried about the Pens beating Toronto... that should happen. I'm more concerned about the game against Buffalo... then again the Pens have done reasonably well against Buffalo this year. Guess we'll see, huh


----------



## playstopause

The thing is, Tampa won't stay in the no.7 spot, we'll be 

I really hope that is


----------



## technomancer

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand

The Pens blow any shot they had of winning the division by losing in overtime to the Leafs (unless of course Jersey manages to lose to one of the scrub teams they play for the rest of the season). I'd like to know what the hell they started Thibault for...


----------



## playstopause

A win against Buffalo!

 Now that was freaky... a close call.

Every team in the playoffs race seems to be winning!
1 week of hockey left in the season!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> The thing is, Tampa won't stay in the no.7 spot, we'll be
> 
> I really hope that is



Id rather play against buffalo then any other team we'd could possibly be matched up against... besides the thrashers...

we have a better record against buffalo then either new jersey, pittsburg, or ottawa


----------



## playstopause

^

It's just crazy how we seem to be winning against the best teams and losing to the worst ones...  
It defies any logic.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> It's just crazy how we seem to be winning against the best teams and losing to the worst ones...
> It defies any logic.



Hey, that's a Pittsburgh trademark. Remember they managed to lose to the Blues this year when they were dead last in the NHL... I think the only crappy team the Pens didn't lose to at least once this year was Philly...


----------



## playstopause

Toronto finally lost 

7-2 against New York's Rangers!


----------



## LarksTongues

playstopause said:


> Toronto finally lost
> 
> 7-2 against New York's Rangers!



FINALLY lost?

Ha ha, good one.


----------



## playstopause

In the last couple of games i mean... (to clear the 8th spot for us )


----------



## technomancer

Ok, tonight was the last regular season Pens game we had tickets to. It was freaking horrible, they just didn't show up against the Sabres. I'm amazed they only lost 4-1 given the horrible defensive breakdowns. I felt bad for Fleury as he was just left wide open over and over again.


----------



## playstopause

We won against Boston, thus eliminating Carolina.
Bye-bye, Stanley Cup champions!

Toronto won again  ... so they're still chasing us.


----------



## Rick

Thanks, Avs for a great season.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

blame in on theo... 

avs are 4th in the league as far as goal scorers go


----------



## playstopause

Lost 3-1 to the Rangers...

So it's all gonna be decided on saturday in the eastern conference...
That's crazy shit : the very last games will decide what team makes the playoffs or not. Tensions ahead.

Oh, and Cristo is back.


----------



## LarksTongues

playstopause said:


> Lost 3-1 to the Rangers...
> 
> So it's all gonna be decided on saturday in the eastern conference...
> That's crazy shit : the very last games will decide what team makes the playoffs or not. Tensions ahead.
> 
> Oh, and Cristo is back.



Saturday should be one helluva game. Leafs lost to Isles so this should be interesting.


----------



## playstopause

LarksTongues said:


> Saturday should be one helluva game.



 

They're going to play like there's no tomorrow (on the golf court, that is).
It's gonna be a big boys+beer+stuff+tv+hockeygame night on saturday!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

we weren't even at that game on thursday night,

90% of the team didn't even show up....


----------



## playstopause

True.

They only played in the 3rd period, for the comeback of Huet.
He's going to be the goaler tonight.
Really hope he's in top shape!!!
(i'm starting to get nervous... )


----------



## technomancer

A moment of silence for our fallen friends in Montreal who won't be attending the playoffs 

And thank god it's not the Pens for the first time in years 


Just screwing with you, that was one hell of a game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yup , too bad begin likes throwing his stick around too much and huet can make great saves, but no easy ones...


----------



## playstopause

Yep. One hell of a game. Credit to the Leafs, who never gave up.

I'm pissed we didn't made it.
It's going to be talked about a lot around here in Mtl... "Hockey city". 

We could have win this game. Bad penalty by Bégin.
We need some god damn changes in Montreal...
Heads will roll.





Golf time.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> We need some god damn changes in Montreal...



ya, like a real goalie 

oh well, I still think we will go very far if not win a cup in the next 2-3 years... in the meantime...


----------



## playstopause

^

I believe that too, but it would be about time we show some more substance.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I agree, less inconsistence, we can't win all the games, but for christs sake we went from 5 points behind buffalo to out of the playoffs in the span of 3 months... and thats WITH an incredible winning stretch the last 12 games of the year...


----------



## playstopause

The mighty have fallen. Bye-Bye Sheldon


----------



## technomancer

I'm just hoping the Pens playoff opener isn't Thursday night while I'm at the G3 show... ah well at least it won't be a home game (that would have been a painful decision, G3 or Pens playoff opener) and I have TiVo if it's Thursday...


----------



## Kevan

My season is over.
Congratulations go to Peter Budaj and the rest of the Colorado Avalanche for an awesome season, and an absolutely amazing final run.
A hearty fuck you to Jose Theodore for fucking the season up. Enjoy the AHL, asshat.

I would also like to point out that I was 50% correct with my predictions in the begining of this thread:
- The CBJ *would* make the playoffs (didn't happen, but they played great)
- The Avs would *not* make the playoffs (turns out it had nothing to do with the player fire sale....just that one poor trade late last season).

Good luck to all the playoff teams!
See you all in September!


----------



## playstopause

I'm slowly dying...

Accepting the truth...









Pain.











Go Sydney!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm gonna go cheer on buffalo in the playoffs, and then if they fail, pittsburg...

buffalo deserves the cup IMO


----------



## playstopause

They sure had one hell of a season...

And so many fellow quebecers in that team!


----------



## technomancer

Meh I don't think anybody 'deserves' anything, and that includes the Pens who had one of the best turn-arounds in NHL history this year. It all comes down to how you play in the playoffs. As of tomorrow the regular season means nothing except who you're playing this week.

On the flip side I am ecstatic that the Pens had such a kick-ass season and made the playoffs after way too many years


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> They sure had one hell of a season...
> 
> And so many fellow quebecers in that team!



I sure damn hope we sign briere... I heard in an interview there's only two places that guy wants to be... buffalo or montreal

ya, I can dream... but hey... instead of signing souray maybe we can sign him hehe


----------



## playstopause

I heard that too!!!
That would be just f*ckin great.
We NEED a true impact player (i'd be about time) ... 
Not a Kovalev / Samsonov.
____________________________________________
Toronto IS OUT!!!!
price to pay to have eliminated us

Thanks Islanders!


----------



## technomancer

Ok this may be ugly... 2-0 Ottawa and it's not even 1/2 way through the first period... bleh

6-1 Ottawa with ~11 minutes left. I'm feeling more than a little sick at this point.

6-3 final, not great, but at least not a total and complete embarrasment...


----------



## playstopause

Yep... That was a hard one for Pittsburgh. Ottawa came out strong.
Pittsburgh will adjust.


----------



## fathead

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm gonna go cheer on buffalo in the playoffs,



Me too. I'm still pissed off about that whole Brett Hull in the crease fiasco from years ago.


----------



## B Lopez

Tense game there!


----------



## swedenuck

Holy fuck, did anyone catch the barn burner between Dallas and Vancouver? Lotta great heart from both sides, but I gotta say in the O.T. that Dallas deserved to win it. Even if I was rootin for Van.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Yep... That was a hard one for Pittsburgh. Ottawa came out strong.
> Pittsburgh will adjust.



That's my feeling as well. I do have to say I felt bad for Fleury as only maybe 2 of those goals were really his fault... the rest were complete defensive breakdowns. 

On an unrelated note what the hell is the league thinking scheduling back to back games in the playoffs? Like the players don't get beaten on enough without bullshit like that.


----------



## playstopause

^

True, it's quite stupid, that back-to-back games schedule.
The league has to rethink their whole approach to the season + playoffs schedule.
It doesn't make any sense that some teams don't even meet each other for like 2 years!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

techno don't forget that 13 players from your home team have never seen a playoff match in their life besides yesterday... I'm thinking they'll adjust... I'm hoping you guys take it over ottawa, I don't like ottawa one bit! Though admittedly the pens have their work cut out for 'em...



playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> True, it's quite stupid, that back-to-back games schedule.
> The league has to rethink their whole approach to the season + playoffs schedule.
> It doesn't make any sense that some teams don't even meet each other for like 2 years!



true, I'd love to see more Detroit vs. Montreal games!


----------



## playstopause

^



That and Colorado too (good old Nordiques...)


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> techno don't forget that 13 players from your home team have never seen a playoff match in their life besides yesterday... I'm thinking they'll adjust... I'm hoping you guys take it over ottawa, I don't like ottawa one bit! Though admittedly the pens have their work cut out for 'em...



Yeah this is true. They just need to show up... they beat Ottawa 3 out of 4 games in the regular season, so they SHOULD be able to take this playoff round.


----------



## technomancer

Thirty minutes to game time give or take... I really hope the Pens show up this time


----------



## technomancer

Pens tie the series 1-1


----------



## playstopause

What everyone expected : the Pens stepped up. Crosby is tha man.


----------



## playstopause

Di Pietro is back with the Islanders : win against Buffalo (!)
That's something.


On another note: BIG RUMOR in Montreal : we can now afford a real 1st center / real star-multi-million-skilled player! 

The cup should be ours in 2074!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

and to say we came this close {-} to getting shanahan....

EDIT: dang, pens lost.... I hate ottawa, what a dirty playing team with an arrogant pos of a goaler...


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> and to say we came this close {-} to getting shanahan....





His (Shanahan) wife decided.

 



> EDIT: dang, pens lost.... I hate ottawa, what a dirty playing team with an arrogant pos of a goaler...



 true. Alfresson is dangerous though. A lot more experience than many in Pitsburgh. I really hope this serie goes up to 7 games... Just for the suspense.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

ha that would be awesome! With a triple overtime win in by pittsburg (yeah right)...


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks totally redeemed themselves!


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ha that would be awesome! With a triple overtime win in by pittsburg (yeah right)...



Screw that... being at one game like that was enough  (Pens/Flyers went some crazy shit like 4 extra periods, Pens lost on a Recchi goal if I recall, got home at like 3 in the morning, it was the third or fourth longest game in NHL history)

Honestly I was sort of expecting them to lose on Sunday... the Pens always play like crap on back to back games. I've got tickets to tonight's game, so if they lose tonight I'm going to be pissed 

And WTF is up with the NBA and MLB stickies but no NHL


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Screw that... being at one game like that was enough  (Pens/Flyers went some crazy shit like 4 extra periods, Pens lost on a Recchi goal if I recall, got home at like 3 in the morning, it was the third or fourth longest game in NHL history)
> 
> Honestly I was sort of expecting them to lose on Sunday... the Pens always play like crap on back to back games. I've got tickets to tonight's game, so if they lose tonight I'm going to be pissed
> 
> And WTF is up with the NBA and MLB stickies but no NHL




+1 to that

I'm gonna be watching the game at th edge of my seat tonight... and how the hell can you get tickets so easily? here in mtl even season tickets are sold out BEFORE the season starts, and I mean EVERY game! Playoff tickets are just... non existent to most lollll


----------



## playstopause

^

I think that kind of stuff only applies to Montreal... Hockey crazyness.
EVERY game was sold out. The only arena in the league!



technomancer said:


> Honestly I was sort of expecting them to lose on Sunday... the Pens always play like crap on back to back games. I've got tickets to tonight's game, so if they lose tonight I'm going to be pissed
> 
> And WTF is up with the NBA and MLB stickies but no NHL



What's are stickies?
...
Have a good time tonight! I'll be watching on tv.
Hope the Pens win


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

fuck the sens...


----------



## playstopause

Yep. 

That was a pretty hot game though.
Too bad the Pens lost 'cause they played really well.
They need to step up next game... Up against the wall.

Technomancer's probably not happy right now...


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> +1 to that
> 
> I'm gonna be watching the game at th edge of my seat tonight... and how the hell can you get tickets so easily? here in mtl even season tickets are sold out BEFORE the season starts, and I mean EVERY game! Playoff tickets are just... non existent to most lollll



We're 1/2 season ticket holders (20 game package) in the Igloo Club (REALLY good seats) so we get first dibs on our seats for the playoffs. We've got tickets for every other home game for the playoffs. Unless you already had a ticket package you were pretty much screwed, the playoffs tickets they put on sale to the general public sold out in 10 minutes.



playstopause said:


> What's are stickies?
> ...
> Have a good time tonight! I'll be watching on tv.
> Hope the Pens win



The threads that stay at the top of a sub forum.

As for the game, that had to be some of the worst freaking refereeing I have EVER seen. I literally saw SIX penalties that weren't called against the Sens. Somebody held Malkin's stick 15 seconds before Whitney took his elbowing penalty, Eaton got hooked leaving the zone, Sid was interfeered with twice, got punched in the head once, and high sticked in the mouth off the faceoff towards the end of the game. He literally showed the ref his bleeding lip and the prick just shrugged. Don't know if the cameras caught it but that was the point when Sid turned around and went "FUCK!" 

Then again the ref that wears #11 sucked ass in the regular season and did the same kind of shit, so I don't know why I'm surprised.

Overall the Pens played a good game, maybe the best of the series, they just didn't get the puck in the net. I haven't given up yet though, the Pens were down 3-1 in one of the previous Stanley cup years in the first round and came back and won the series


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

if ever the pens don't make it, which team are you gonna be going for?


----------



## playstopause

That game between Atlanta and New York's Rangers was quite intense too. Lots of fighting. True playoff hockey!

Atlanta prefered Lehtonen to Johan Hedberg as a goalie for the game... Now that was a bad decision 

7-0 Rangers! Ouch.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> True playoff hockey!
> 
> .



At 7 - 0 ???


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> At 7 - 0 ???



 In the roughness level, i meant. 

Great game goin' on right now in overtime between New Jersey and Tampa Bay...
On a side note : bye bye Atlanta.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> In the roughness level, i meant.
> 
> Great game goin' on right now in overtime between New Jersey and Tampa Bay...
> On a side note : bye bye Atlanta.



ya, its a shame getting eliminated in 4 like that...

and bleh to the devils, I went to a home tampa game during christmas break, it was great! They have good team spirit and a lot of young talent, go lightning!


----------



## playstopause

Lightening just lost 

Anyway, Lecavalier + St-Louis will retaliate.
They're awfully good, those fellow quebecers...


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks win again!


----------



## jaymz_wylde

all I have to say is...go*DEVILS*go


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

jaymz_wylde said:


> all I have to say is...go*DEVILS*go



BLASPHEMER!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> BLASPHEMER!



 

I only like Martin Brodeur.
Man, what a first-class goaler he is. True gentlemen too.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> if ever the pens don't make it, which team are you gonna be going for?



I refuse to consider it unless the Pens get eliminated. They were down 3-1 in the first round the first time they won the Stanley Cup


----------



## playstopause

The BIG game is tonight for the PENS.

Techno, are you goin' or watching it on tv?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Man, what a first-class goaler he is. True gentlemen too.



well, he did cheat on his wife with his sister in law... lol

EDIT: there's this hockey pool going on at school which I'm happy I didn't join, the only thing I'd have going for me right now are the Rangers and Detroit


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> The BIG game is tonight for the PENS.
> 
> Techno, are you goin' or watching it on tv?



Since it's in Ottawa this is definitely a TV game  watching it now and being depressed as the Pens just blew 2 5-on-3s without a goal. NOT good.

My next set of tix is for the first home game in the second round.

Ok, this is not good... I have now started drinking


----------



## playstopause

Ouch.
Doesn't look too good right now...
3-0 Senators, 3rd period.


----------



## technomancer

The Pens need to start scoring on these damn powerplays.

Ah well, 4th largest turn around in NHL history season over season from last year, youngest player to ever win the scoring title, rookie of the year, and a new arena deal. All things considered not a bad season 

And if Ottawa holds true to form they'll lose in the next round


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I still find it sucks that pittsburg seemed to have gave up after ottawa's 2nd goal... as if they were defeated allready, I was getting pissed off the whole ame because of all the sillyness... pens had about three players on the whole team who looked like they wanted to come back and win...

but hey, they'll be back... and lose against montreal


----------



## playstopause

Emery was on fire.
Not much you can do about that.

Still sucks the Pens are out...
The Pens as we know them are just starting... Might be an epic coming.


GO Tampa!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Emery was on fire.
> Not much you can do about that.
> 
> Still sucks the Pens are out...
> The Pens as we know them are just starting... Might be an epic coming.


----------



## playstopause

Ouch.

Tampa just lost 3-0.
Brodeur stole the game (he's now one shutout away from Roy's record).

Buffalo to Islanders :  "bye bye"


----------



## jaymz_wylde

Awesome Devil's won again all hail    Brodeur.GO DEVILSGO


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks move on


----------



## Makelele

I'd like to see the Ducks win the Stanley Cup. Selänne deserves to win it at least once in his career.


----------



## technomancer

Holy fuck, Crosby's been playing with a broken bone in his foot for the last MONTH

http://pittsburghpenguins.com/team/features/arts/2472.0.php


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

makelele, all you damn fin's stick together!


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> Holy fuck, Crosby's been playing with a broken bone in his foot for the last MONTH
> 
> http://pittsburghpenguins.com/team/features/arts/2472.0.php





It'll most likely take longer than a month for him to heal though.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Holy fuck, Crosby's been playing with a broken bone in his foot for the last MONTH
> 
> http://pittsburghpenguins.com/team/features/arts/2472.0.php



Wow.



That is all.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^ 

didn't koivu do 1/3 of the season last year with a broken rib also?


----------



## playstopause

I don't remember. 
Anyway... Crosby >>> Koivu, even if Koivu is a very good player.
No way he could win a scoring title though.


----------



## playstopause

Damn... Tampa is out.


----------



## jaymz_wylde

Tampa was a good test but again the Devils were victorious,now bring on those damn Senators and the so called tough guy Alfredsson.Go DEVILSGo


----------



## playstopause

Ottawa > New Jersey





No kidding, it's gonna the clash of the titans.


----------



## jaymz_wylde

lol


----------



## playstopause

yeah, i know...


Brodeur is so f*cking great.
I hate Ottawa anyway.
Do you think Brodeur will beat Roy's records?


----------



## jaymz_wylde

Brodeur is the best,I believe he will beat Roy's record he still has many years left in him to play,and I think he only needs one more shut out to tie the record.It's going to be a great series,Im with the  's all the way.


----------



## B Lopez

Redwings and Sharks... Any predictions?

I think the Sharks are out in 5. /terrible fan


----------



## technomancer

I do have to say it's really nice watching Luongo play behind a team that doesn't completely suck. It's a shame he was stuck with Florida for so long as it completely screwed his career numbers.

And WTF is up with game 1 and game 7 of the Ottawa vs Jersey series not being televised on VS??? I'm not going to get to see those games


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> I do have to say it's really nice watching Luongo play behind a team that doesn't completely suck. It's a shame he was stuck with Florida for so long as it completely screwed his career numbers.



+1  
His goal against average is terrific though.
How many goalers can give only 3-4 goals on 70 shots?

Quebec goalers > other goalers


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> And WTF is up with game 1 and game 7 of the Ottawa vs Jersey series not being televised on VS??? I'm not going to get to see those games



If those are on the weekends it should be on NBC. Unless you dont have that channel.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> If those are on the weekends it should be on NBC. Unless you dont have that channel.



Game 1 is Thursday at 7PM EST. I'm baffled as there's four games Wednesday/Thursday, and that's the only one not on Versus. Hmmm looking at it more closely it's showing as local on Fox Sports Net, so maybe they'll have it in my area...


----------



## playstopause

Buffalo Sabres > Sean Avery


----------



## Makelele

Ducks > Canucks


----------



## technomancer

This is fucked up, the Ottawa Jersey game is not on TV here. This is new level of suckage.


----------



## playstopause

Makelele said:


> Ducks > Canucks





Go Canadians teams!





technomancer said:


> This is fucked up, the Ottawa Jersey game is not on TV here. This is new level of suckage.



Now that just sucks.
I've just watched it... 
No kidding, i'd hate not being to watch a game while i know it's on.
Can you watch Sharks vs Wings right now?


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks are looking promising with that shutout


----------



## playstopause

Sharks are on fire!



Great game goin' on right now between Rangers and Buffalo.


----------



## technomancer

YES Canucks tie the series in the second overtime period!


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> YES Canucks tie the series in the second overtime period!



 That was a fun game


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

man, this whole ottawa new jersey thing... I like neither team  hey, I got an idea... ottawa beats new jersey, then has its ass handed over by buffalo! sabres vs sens would be quite the explosive series :O


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> man, this whole ottawa new jersey thing... I like neither team  hey, I got an idea... ottawa beats new jersey, then has its ass handed over by buffalo! sabres vs sens would be quite the explosive series :O



The further Ottawa goes the better I feel about the Pens losing to them


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ottawa beats new jersey, then has its ass handed over by buffalo! sabres vs sens would be quite the explosive series :O



 
I think this is Buffalo year. Might end up with Buffalo vs San Jose.
The battle of the ugly uniforms! 
If this keep goin' the way it started, Buffalo is gonna smash the Rangers


----------



## B Lopez

Freakin Sharks


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

man, I ca't believe chelios can still play... he is to hockey as the rolling stones are to rock and roll... except chelios is still good


----------



## technomancer

Ok, since when is a defensive player allowed to throw himself on the puck three feet in front of the goal to freeze the puck and prevent the opposing team scoring? I can't believe they let the Sabres get away with that without a delay of game penalty. Complete bullshit.

Good to see the league has decided the Sabres should win this game. I didn't know you could kick something without moving your leg (Ranger goal disallowed because it was supposedly kicked in). This is just pathetic.


----------



## F1Filter

NY Rangers win one of the WORST officiated playoff games I've ever seen. That disallowed goal just set the tone for the entire game. What the hell happened to putting away the whistles in OT? There were some really soft penalties called on both teams. Thankfully a refs decision didn't really determine the final score.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I don't even like the Rangers, but that shit was just ridiculous.


----------



## playstopause

I just hate the refs.
They're not constant in the way they apply the rules.
What the hell are they thinking?


----------



## F1Filter

Lindy Ruff was fined for Game 2??? Huh. 

BUFFALO, N.Y. (CP) - Head coach Lindy Ruff of the Buffalo Sabres has been fined an undisclosed amount by the NHL for his tirade at the end of Friday night's 3-2 win over the New York Rangers in Game 2 of their Eastern Conference semifinal.

Ruff, who was also assessed a gross misconduct, was irate with on-ice officials for what he perceived were two missed calls late in the game.

"(Rangers forward Sean) Avery jumped on the ice, and they weren't off the ice, and he handled the puck, which put him in a too many men on the ice type of situation," Ruff said Saturday after practice. "And I felt there was an off-side late (that also wasn't called). I just reacted poorly to it.

"I'm not happy with myself, with what happened there," Ruff added. "Emotions run a little high, it was what it was but that's over. . . . I didn't handle it very well."​

Well I guess his complaining, and the fact that this game was nationally televised in the US market. The league probably told the refs for Game 3 to call it close for both teams. But still. They were calling stuff, that just wasn't being called in the past 2 games. At least be consistent from game to game in the series.

Ducks looked really good today. I'm sure the execs at Disney are glad they sold the team now....


----------



## technomancer

Ruff is an asshole. What more do you need to say?


----------



## playstopause

Ouch. Ottawa won over New Jersey 2-0.

The way things goes, I say :
Ottawa / Sabres -> in the east.
San Jose / Anaheim ->in the west.

?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

oh oho ohohoh sabres vs. anaheim for the cup 

*is getting excited*


----------



## playstopause

^



Man, that'd be 3 expension clubs vs 1 in the finals.
Times have changed.


----------



## fathead

Damn, I missed another game, I don't know what I was thinking when I ordered the new computer parts.


----------



## playstopause

^

Wings vs Sharks game is just about to begin.


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Wings vs Sharks game is just about to begin.



 Wheee!!! Go Sharks


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

GO RIVET!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## B Lopez

Sharks win  They got their asses kicked though


----------



## playstopause

Damn 

Rangers won over Buffalo.
Wtf. It's like the momentum shifted.


----------



## technomancer

Ruff is such an asshole, teling the refs to fuck off because the goal judges in Toronto disallowed a goal on an inconclusive replay. I hope he gets fined again Buffalo gets knocked out of the playoffs. It's really sad, because I actually like how Buffalo plays but I can't stand them because of their coach.

I didn't see the Ranger's coach acting like a spoiled five year old on the disallowed goal in the previous game.


----------



## playstopause

Yep. Lindy Ruff is quite something. I've never liked him either.
(lol clearly read on the lips when he said "fuck off" to the ref.)
But i'd still prefer Buffalo to win over the Rangers


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I still think that was a goal... I don't care what judgement toronto gave it... and it sucks that this could be quite the momentum shifter... Lindy Ruff may be an ass... but I won't blame him for going apeshit tonight for some reason... I would probably have done the same to be honest


----------



## technomancer

You could not see conclusively if it was completely over the line or not and that's all that matters. Even the announcers were clear that without conclusive evidence in the replay it wasn't a goal, and you flat out couldn't see it.

If nothing else it was an even up for that bullshit kicking call earlier in the series 

And the Canucks lost again


----------



## Makelele

technomancer said:


> And the Canucks lost again


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> And the Canucks lost again


----------



## technomancer

oh damn nice accidental mic pickup in the ottawa/jersey game... and I quote

"Fucking diving fuck, I didn't hit him in the head"


----------



## playstopause

New Jersey ---> ouch.


Ottawa is one win away.


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> oh damn nice accidental mic pickup in the ottawa/jersey game... and I quote
> 
> "Fucking diving fuck, I didn't hit him in the head"



 I heard that too!


----------



## playstopause

Bye Bye Vancouver...

 That sucks.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Bye Bye Vancouver...
> 
> That sucks.





Watching the Ranges Sabres game now... why do I have a feeling this is going to go to overtime with a score of 0-0?


----------



## garcia3441

My Canucks are done.


----------



## B Lopez

Wow! How about Buffalo tieing it up


----------



## playstopause

Buffalo in ot!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Buffalo in ot!!!


----------



## playstopause

That's it... 

Ottawa > New Jersey. Marty Brodeur is out to play golf.


----------



## technomancer

Jersey


----------



## B Lopez

Canadians...  

Sharks got destroyed too. I was at the gym, when I got there it was 2-1, then left it was 4-1


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Canadians...



You don't like our sport?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> You don't like our sport?



oh burn


----------



## technomancer

Rangers

I'm going to say Ottawa in 6


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Rangers
> 
> I'm going to say Ottawa in 6



I haven't picked yet... I want buffalo to take it, but I honestly have no clue who I'd bet on


----------



## playstopause

I'll go with Buffalo in 7. 


Rangers out --->


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> You don't like our sport?



Well, I dont like your teams beating ours  

Plus I just met this awesome Canadian girl so you guys are raising in the ranks slightly


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Well, I dont like your teams beating ours



I know... It's tough... 
But hey, we've been beaten too. 



> Plus I just met this awesome Canadian girl so you guys are raising in the ranks slightly



That's it. That's all it takes : a girl.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

B Lopez said:


> Well, I dont like your teams beating ours
> 
> Plus I just met this awesome Canadian girl so you guys are raising in the ranks slightly



we have some nice women IMO


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> we have some nice women IMO



+1000 

Especially in Montreal!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

true that!!!


----------



## playstopause

In the U.S.?!? Wtf?


----------



## playstopause

Nights without hockey night is a sad night


----------



## zimbloth

Everyone I know whos been to Montreal has loved it.


----------



## playstopause

Montreal and Boston have many points in common (i heard. I went once to Boston and it felt familiar).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Id love to go to boston... never been there.

grrrrrr ,ottawa wins it


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> grrrrrr ,ottawa wins it



  

Damn Alfredsson.


----------



## F1Filter

Wow. Buffalo looked like they were asleep on the ice tonight. Nice job of throwing away home ice advantage guys.


----------



## technomancer

I stand by my earlier prediction, Ottawa in 6. Though after tonight's game I may be over-estimating the Sabres...


----------



## playstopause

Buffalo will bounce back


----------



## playstopause

So ... Red Wings took the first one.

Man, Hasek is goaling like he's in his 20's!
He surely wants another cup before retiring...


----------



## F1Filter

Well it's looking like it's not meant to be for Buffalo. Down 2 games already... Geesh.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Buffalo will bounce back



Nice bounce back. Ottawa leads 2-0


----------



## playstopause

It ain't over.


----------



## technomancer

Actually the best part about the Sabres losing is that I won't have to hear an anouncer babble about how they haven't lost any game where they've been up by 2 all season. I swear I've heard that 50 times during the playoffs alone


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playoffs is a whoooolllleee different game...

though it still sucks ottawa is up 2 - 0


----------



## WayneCustom7

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> playoffs is a whoooolllleee different game...
> 
> though it still sucks ottawa is up 2 - 0



Oh yeah, why?

Ottawa is playing the best hockey right now in the playoffs, you should applaud their efforts!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

WayneCustom7 said:


> Oh yeah, why?
> 
> Ottawa is playing the best hockey right now in the playoffs, you should applaud their efforts!



I do, It just annoys me right now that many ottawa fans at school are gonna be shoving their shirts in my face tomorow morning when my team didn't even make the freaking playoffs 

If anyone deserves to win right now its ottawa for sure, with that in mind I still want buffalo to take it. I've followed them most of the year and they've rarely failed to entertain.


----------



## playstopause

And now, for your daily update :

Red Wings 3 / Anaheim 3 --- in overtime.


----------



## playstopause

WayneCustom7 said:


> Oh yeah, why?
> 
> Ottawa is playing the best hockey right now in the playoffs, you should applaud their efforts!



True, but i still want Buffalo to win


----------



## B Lopez

Ive totally stopped watching hockey since the Sharks lost  Go Anahiem!



playstopause said:


> That's it. That's all it takes : a girl.


Took her out today


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Ive totally stopped watching hockey since the Sharks lost  Go Anahiem!
> 
> 
> Took her out today





You're missing great hockey though!


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> You're missing great hockey though!



I know.  I catch bits when Im at the gym though so its all good


----------



## technomancer

My Ottawa in 6 prediction may have overestimated Buffalo... Ottawa leads the series 3-0


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Buffalo will bounce back



Moron.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Moron.



keep faith!!


















*cough*


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> *cough*








Yeah, right 
I'll take for Ottawa if they ever make it to the finals.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Personally I think it's the west's turn to take home the cup...

go ducks!


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Personally I think it's the west's turn to take home the cup...
> 
> go ducks!



Not the way Ottawa is playing...


----------



## playstopause

If you look at Ottawa playoff bad lucks in the past couple of years... It starts to feel like this time is the time.

Ottawa vs Detroit would rock big time.


----------



## WayneCustom7

technomancer said:


> Not the way Ottawa is playing...



amen!


----------



## technomancer

WayneCustom7 said:


> amen!



hehe I mean I'm not an Ottawa fan really, but I do give them credit in that the Sabres aren't looking any better against them than the Pens did, and the Sabres can't blame it on playoff inexperience...


----------



## playstopause

And now, your nightly update :


Red Wings *>* Mighty Ducks.


----------



## B Lopez

About 5 times over apparently


----------



## playstopause

That hurts.


----------



## playstopause

Ok.

So Buffalo won't go out like that.
 Momentum shift?

...

What do you think of the Pronger 1 game suspension?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Ok.
> 
> So Buffalo won't go out like that.
> Momentum shift?
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Pronger 1 game suspension?



I only saw a replay of the hit... so my opinion isn't worth much... but I'd say its deserved... I mean... ur down 4 - 0, I understand you wanna send a message and prepare the tempo for the next game but, I think that was overdoing it. Especially since he was aiming high towards the head...


----------



## playstopause

If it was me, i would have suspended him 5 games.
Pronger was clearly aiming at the head with that hit.
No place for vicious hits like that in hockey.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> If it was me, i would have suspended him 5 games.
> Pronger was clearly aiming at the head with that hit.
> No place for vicious hits like that in hockey.



It was that bad? (ignorant ++ since like I said I didn't really see it...)


----------



## playstopause

Well... yes, in my opinion.

I've seen worst, but still... Pronger really knocks his head off.
Holstrom lied on the ice, bleeding from a cut to his forehead for a couple of minutes...



> Holmstrom, who had two goals and an assist in the victory, had to be helped off the ice. He needed 13 stitches to repair two cuts on his forehead but returned for the third period



TSN : NHL - Canada's Sports Leader


----------



## B Lopez

Is there a vid of the hit floating around? I missed it.


----------



## playstopause

ESPN.com: Ducks' Pronger suspended for Game 4


----------



## B Lopez

Thanks.

Didnt look too bad, but I see where they're coming from.


----------



## playstopause

The thing is it was intentional.
Pronger wanted to cut his head off.


----------



## technomancer

FUCK NBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's what could be the deciding game of the fucking Eastern Conference Finals and the cocksuckers just cut from the game that's going to overtime to FUCKING HORSE RACING! ASSHOLES!


----------



## technomancer

Sabres

Ok, so I was off by a game... Senators in 5 

NBC still SUCKS for making me listen to that instead of watching it


----------



## guitar_chicken

ARG!!! DAMN SENS I HATE YOU!!!!!  

Now please ducks/red wings make them deadly choke in finals!!!


----------



## playstopause

Ok now, Brière, please come to Montreal.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Ok now, Brière, please come to Montreal.





I've said it before, I'm happy the Sabres are gone just because Ruff is such an asshole.

I'm not an Ottawa fan but I think this is their year to take the cup, especially after their performance against the Sabres. Say what you want, but they pretty much dominated the entire series in overall play even though the scores were close.


----------



## playstopause

Go Ottawa.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

go Habs...



wait what?


----------



## playstopause

Next year man, next year... So they say. (WE WANT BRIÈRE!!!!!!).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Next year man, next year... So they say. (WE WANT BRIÈRE!!!!!!).



+1,000,000,000

we definately want briere big time!


----------



## Scott

Detroit is getting their ass kicked.




That is all.


----------



## playstopause

Duck are playing like crazy mothaf*ckers.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

hmm, detroit have no choice but to go offensive and go ahead and unleash the machine...should be interesting...

that said, GO DUCKS!


----------



## playstopause

Wow, the end of that game was quite something.

Ottawa vs Anaheim now!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The only player on ottawa that really tickles my fancy is alffredson, the other guys are all very talented and play well, but I'm just leaning towards anaheim right now... GAH, I guess Ill just make up my mind when I see the games


----------



## technomancer

I think I'm going to have to go with Ottawa in 6 games for the Cup 

It feels like their year.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> I think I'm going to have to go with Ottawa in 6 games for the Cup
> 
> It feels like their year.



I would think that's a pretty good bet, not to mention you haven't been wrong much lately


----------



## playstopause

I'll go with Ottawa, no doubt. Techno, i'm with ya


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks GM won't guarantee coach's return - NHL - Yahoo! Sports



> He [Shark's GM] also said it's "highly unlikely" that goalies Evgeni Nabokov and Vesa Toskala both will return for next season. Both are proven NHL netminders who shared an uneasy platoon until Toskala got hurt this spring, and Wilson fully intends to trade one of the goalies before training camp -- though he failed to find a similar trade last summer.



Would be a poor move if you ask me.

So the GM wants to win, his team does win and now he wants to change it? Of course he wants to do better, but how does changing up a team full of young players help the cohesiveness? I disapprove


----------



## garcia3441

technomancer said:


> I think I'm going to have to go with Ottawa in 6 games for the Cup



+1


----------



## Makelele

Go Ducks!


----------



## kmanick

I say Ducks in 7
on another note I'd love to see Nabakov in a Bruins uniform next year


----------



## playstopause

Boston sure needs a no.1 goaler.

Or a whole new team as a matter of fact... 

Oh no, wait, they have Bergeron.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

boston just needs to get rid of charah... oh wait its true, they're stuck with him


----------



## playstopause

Yeah, he signed a contract for what, 25 years?


----------



## B Lopez

kmanick said:


> I say Ducks in 7
> on another note I'd love to see Nabakov in a Bruins uniform next year



I wouldn't


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Yeah, he signed a contract for what, 25 years?





I think it was more like 4 @ 8.2million/year... Almost as nuts as Di Pietro's 15 year contract...


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ... Almost as nuts as Di Pietro's 15 year contract...



Well, that's just  

Ron Hextall signed the deal so... no wonder.


----------



## playstopause

...



Man.



That's gonna be long 'til monday night


----------



## Makelele

So, it starts today...


----------



## playstopause

Hoooooooooooooooooooockey time tonight!!!!!
Get the beer and pretzels!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Signed Markov too


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Signed Markov too



 

A VERY good decision.
That kid is just great.


----------



## playstopause

Wow, quite a win by Anaheim.
Giguère is standin' tall.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

DUCKS WIN!!!! 

a well deserved win also... man, this is gonna be quite the series


----------



## technomancer

Ottawa completely fell apart in the third... but yeah this is going to be a great series


----------



## B Lopez

Ducks!


----------



## F1Filter

Amusing article on the NHL's site about the hockey-knowledge down in SoCal. 

Stanley Cup final not making many waves with most residents in Anaheim area


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I had the slighest hint of hope about the guy knowing Ottawa was the oponent until he said they'd beat the ducks in three games  

very, uh, interesting article...


----------



## playstopause

> It has been suggested that on the scale of important sports in the Greater Los Angeles area that hockey ranks somewhere between eighth and 10th



If i was a californian, maybe i wouldn't give a shit too.


Hey hockey, it's the canadian national sport, wich is way up north.  
I don't give shit about them surfers too, so... lol


----------



## playstopause

And now, your daily update :

Ducks > Senators.




Ouch. Ottawa has to win next game, otherwise, it's gonna get boring.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

meh, so far it doesn't matter for me who's winning or losing. I take it one game at a time and find it extremely entertaining 

Though I'll admit it wouldn't hurt ottawa to win one


----------



## playstopause

I feel just about the same, though i would prefer the cup back in Canada...
It's a patriotic issue


----------



## technomancer

Wow what a dirty hit. Somebody needs to fuck up Prongers day


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Wow what a dirty hit. Somebody needs to fuck up Prongers day



Saw that. 

Somebody needs to nail him down.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah there's just no call for that. considering he was already suspended in the last round I think he should be out for the rest of the series 

Oh and Ottawa Wins


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Oh and Ottawa Wins


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Yeah there's just no call for that. considering he was already suspended in the last round I think he should be out for the rest of the series



As much as I'd agree with you as far as pronger is concerned, I don't think badly punishment the entire team cause he can't keep his elbows down is the way to go...


----------



## playstopause

Maybe, but the thing there wasn't even a freakin' penalty on the play... That sucks big time.

Maybe they need 3 refs on the ice.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Maybe, but the thing there wasn't even a freakin' penalty on the play... That sucks big time.
> 
> Maybe they need 3 refs on the ice.



lol I think they should fly around in pods like 12 feet over the ice so they won't get in the way too...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

go blues!?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

7 Strings of Hate said:


> go blues!?



uh uh.... maybe In a few hundred years


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> As much as I'd agree with you as far as pronger is concerned, I don't think badly punishment the entire team cause he can't keep his elbows down is the way to go...



Eh screw that. That kind of shit is a coaching issue as much as anything else. Pronger's suspended for game 4, but IMHO because it's the second time for the same thing in this year's playoffs he should be gone.


----------



## playstopause

7 Strings of Hate said:


> go blues!?


----------



## F1Filter

Not surprising at all the league is making him sit this one out. 

Pronger suspended for Game 4


----------



## playstopause

^

Yes!!!! Good job, NHL 

Should have been longer though. It's his 7th suspension!!!! He knows what he's doing.


----------



## kmanick

Now this is getting interesting


----------



## playstopause

And now for your daily update :

Anaheim 3 > Ottawa 2


 Oh well... 


Go Giguère (for mvp)!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah unfortunately Ottawa took a page fromthe Pens playbook and only showed up for 20 minutes of a 60 minute game...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Yeah unfortunately Ottawa took a page fromthe Pens playbook and only showed up for 20 minutes of a 60 minute game...



 well put


----------



## playstopause

Looks like the CUP will be win tonight.

5-2 Anaheim, 3rd period.

14:21 to go.


----------



## F1Filter

Sorry to everyone up in Canada. For the 3rd straight season, Lord Stanley ends up being won by an expansion team. 

The Sens did kind of phone in this last game. I guess some of them had tee off times already scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

DUCKS WIN THE CUP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

That's it : end of season 

Yep, expansion team again with the cup.

See you in september 

















Well, not really.
There's the parade... the draft... the trades... the pre-season...
Can't let go of hockey like that.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

hmmhmm 

I don't care what kind of team won to be honest... they won, and worked hard for it + I'm glad sellane (sp?) finally a cup, he was overdue for one IMO


----------



## B Lopez

Keep that sucker away from them Canadians!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

B Lopez said:


> Keep that sucker away from them Canadians!



If it weren't for us you guys would probably be playing ringette instead or something...


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 ------- 1
B Lopez ------------------- 0


----------



## Makelele

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> hmmhmm
> 
> I'm glad sellane (sp?) finally a cup,



Me too. Oh, and it's spelled Selänne.


----------



## playstopause

I really wish that Giguère was the mvp though...


----------



## kmanick

I'm happy for the guys that have been waiting for so long to even get a 
chance at this (Selanne , May etc) but the sad thing is that there will be 
zero media coverage or celebration of this great event outside of Anahaim.

If Ottawa had won, there would've been a National celebration (bringing the 
cup back to Canada) and tons of media coverage.
Oh well I'm in Boston, it's not like we're going to see any playoff games being 
played here for a while............................a long while


----------



## F1Filter

It still hasn't sunk in yet, that Lord Stanley is currently residing in ORANGE COUNTY of all places.  

BTW. Nice article posted over on THN's site.



> ANAHEIM -Finally, hundreds of long-suffering Anaheim-based die-hard hockey fans can go peacefully to their graves; their Ducks are Stanley Cup champions.
> 
> Take that Leaf fans.



DAMN!!!  



> For the third straight season, the Stanley Cup has been won by a team playing in a region where hockey ranks slightly behind underwater cake decorating in terms of interest.



   

Somebody's not bitter....

Rest of the article can be found below. 
The Hockey News


----------



## garcia3441

Time to get ready for next season...


----------



## B Lopez

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> If it weren't for us you guys would probably be playing ringette instead or something...



 Ouch.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Samsonov was finally traded today, to chicago for some big and tall defensemen. His name escapes me 

 good riddance I say


----------



## playstopause

Gainey just repaired his "mistake" 
At Chicago : good luck!


----------



## DeL07

Yessssss! Samsonov is OUT! And yesss!! Buy the contracts of those n00bs we got in exchange!  

Now time to get rid of Kovalev, Souray and Aebischer!!!


----------



## playstopause

I'd keep Souray... But i'd trade him in a heartbeat with other players to get the one and only Daniel Brière.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I dont want to get rid of Kovalev either to be honest... the worst part is that I dont have a solid reason why I don't want to see him go either...


----------



## playstopause

Hey, it's Kovalev. Everyone has mixed feelings about him.
He's the high-skills-on/off kind of player that you always expect more from.


----------



## DeL07

I believe Souray is gonna rape our budget for absolutely nothing as he's gonna become useless... He already sucked in the end of the season...

And Kovalev would just free extra money to go and get someone really important and helpful! NOT Yashin!


----------



## playstopause

DeL07 said:


> NOT Yashin!



No fuckin' way.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

you will all bow to the blue note at the draft!


----------



## playstopause

^

 Hope for you they get top 3 in the draw.
Has it been done already (the draw)?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

ya I think so, Mtl got 12th if I remember right


----------



## playstopause

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They didn't get ESPOSITO!!!!!!!

 I don't get this. Their pick is better be a WAY better player than the from-Quebec Esposito.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They didn't get ESPOSITO!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't get this. Their pick is better be a WAY better player than the from-Quebec Esposito.



 Yeah thanks for leaving him available for the Pens 

I'm curious to see if he'll end up as a starter for the Pens this year or go to the AHL for a while...


----------



## 7slinger

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ya I think so, Mtl got 12th if I remember right



I watched the kid play some last year...he's got some work to do before he's ready for the league


----------



## playstopause

The one we picked or Esposito?


----------



## DeL07

Yeah not getting Esposito wasn't a bright move...


----------



## Popsyche

I thought I'd interject into the conversation of the thread I started. 

Go Flyers!

That is all!


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Yeah thanks for leaving him available for the Pens



Yeah... The Pens needed a few more young and talented players... 



Popsyche said:


> I thought I'd interject into the conversation of the thread I started.
> 
> Go Flyers!
> 
> That is all!



You're allowed, since this thread ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

DeL07 said:


> Yeah not getting Esposito wasn't a bright move...



I disagree 

I don't mind if they didn't get Esposito. First of all no one in this province would give a shit if he wasn't quebecois. Many have heard of his inconsistency and how he doesn't show up at every game, I don't know about you guys but I want players who got hockey in the right place. If he's inconsistent at 18, imagine when he's 30. We have more then enough aspiring forwards in our team already (kostitsin and higgins to name a few) and I think a rather large offensive-defensemen like Ryan Mcdonagh (sp?) would seem like a better fit in the team's future plans then Angelo Esposito...


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Yeah... The Pens needed a few more young and talented players...



 yeah this is true. I'm actually wondering if they're going to make him a winger and try to fit him in to the lineup that way.


----------



## playstopause

With the kind of players there is in Pittsburgh, he starts with an edge.
That's for sure.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I love how Briere talked all year about how he wishes to play either in buffalo or montreal and nowhere else. Then when canadians offer him $7,000,000 a year he goes to philly for an average of 500,000 less but for 2 more years  

Fuck em is what I say... Now here's to hoping we get ryan smith


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I love how Briere talked all year about how he wishes to play either in buffalo or montreal and nowhere else. Then when canadians offer him $7,000,000 a year he goes to philly for an average of 500,000 less but for 2 more years
> 
> Fuck em is what I say... Now here's to hoping we get ryan smith



Wow, just learned that.
That sucks.

We better get Ryan Smith indeed. Fast.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

FUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

smyth just signed with Colorado Avalanche 

montreal offered him the best contract (39m versus 31 for avalanche) over 6 years but alas, quebec taxes and the wife went with colorado I hear...

jesus titty fucking christ


----------



## playstopause

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

Man, we're so in trouble.
We got to do something, right fucking now!
All the good players are gone!!!!!!


----------



## Popsyche

Flyers=

The Neeeuuu Yoooak Ranjas is who we need to watch out for. Bastards!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

ya hopefully you guys up in philly will have a better season then last year... though that won't be hard


----------



## Popsyche

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ya hopefully you guys up in philly will have a better season then last year... though that won't be hard



The worst season in Flyers history.


----------



## technomancer

Interesting. The Pens signed Sykora and Sydor. They also signed contracts with current defensemen Whitney and Scuderi. They's also said they expect Letang to play for the pens this year. Makes me wonder who they're dropping from the squad, as we already had a spare defenseman or two all season and Sydor and Letang add two more... Actually I'm surprised the signed Scuderi as he was solid but far from impressive.

Watching Sykora play wing for Crosby should be fun


----------



## playstopause

We got nothing...

...but Roman Hamrlik and Bryan Smolinsky. 


At least Hamrlik is a good defenseman.


----------



## garcia3441

Montreal signed Forward Tom Kostopoulos, defenseman Mathieu Biron, defenseman Jamie Rivers, and forward Tomas Plekanec


----------



## playstopause

garcia3441 said:


> Montreal signed Forward Tom Kostopoulos, defenseman Mathieu Biron, defenseman Jamie Rivers, and forward Tomas Plekanec



Plekanec was the one in that bunch that we really needed to sign.
This young man is about to become a great player (3rd in scoring last season with the Habs).


----------



## technomancer

Crosby is going to be around for a while 

Pittsburgh Penguins - Features: Crosby Happy To Remain In Pittsburgh - 07/10/2007


----------



## playstopause

Good thing for the Pens. 
Can't wait to see them next season!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah with the deals they've made this should be a VERY good season


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Yeah with the deals they've made this should be a VERY good season ...



... with Esposito


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> ... with Esposito



Actually according to the current roster it looks like he'll be starting with the AHL Penguins. 

Pittsburgh Penguins - Roster

Then again that lineup doesn't mean a lot until after training camp, as I know they're planning to have Letang in the Pens lineup and he's not on there either, and they resigned Christianson and Talbot and they're not listed.

On a happy note, Thibault is gone as backup goalie. He was looking really good the last couple games he played, but nobody is worth $6 million as a backup goal tender.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> On a happy note, Thibault is gone as backup goalie.


----------



## playstopause

Bye bye Sheldon Souray.  
He's now a Edmonton Oilers.


----------



## technomancer

Sweet the Pens got Armstrong's contract ironed out. It's looking like they've got the current team + some excellent changes locked up for at least two more years


----------



## playstopause

I think the Pens will be a team to watch for this year.
All the rookies have their first season behind them...
Watch out.


----------



## technomancer

It's coming up on that time of year again boys and girls.

I'm hoping the changes the Pens made in the off season come together quickly, as they've got the making of one hell a lineup this year 

Mods: Can we sticky this damn thing this year please????


----------



## DelfinoPie

Hopefully we won't suck as much this year...

Yay, we're stickied! Thanks Mods


----------



## Rick

Go Avs. 

Hopefully we won't suck either.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Mods: Can we sticky this damn thing this year please????



+1


----------



## Rick

Who's the  for?


----------



## B Lopez

I've got tickets to a good chunk of games to go to this year. At least 10 so far.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

quit wasting your time guys, the blues are gonna fuck all your teams up


----------



## B Lopez

7 Strings of Hate said:


> quit wasting your time guys, the SHARKS are gonna fuck all your teams up



Fixed


----------



## DelfinoPie

7 Strings of Hate said:


> quit wasting your time guys, the BRUINS are gonna get fucked by all your teams



Now thats fixed.


----------



## Berger

woohoo go wild! My family has season tickets so I'll get to go to games over the holidays. And hopefully some gopher hockey games as well.

Should be a great year for us this year, I'm interested to see what rookies make the team


----------



## playstopause

Rick said:


> Who's the  for?



Answer :



technomancer said:


> It's coming up on that time of year again boys and girls.





7 Strings of Hate said:


> quit wasting your time guys, the blues are gonna fuck all your teams up





Yeah.


Right.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yay! The best thread in the world


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> yay! The best thread in the world


----------



## technomancer

20 game pass for the Pens here. So every other home game give or take plus we're going to try to land tickets to one of two extra games 

If the changes come together early they should kick righteous quantities of ass this year


----------



## playstopause

I think the Pens will have a great season.

Not the same over here 


I need a shoulder to cry.


----------



## Kevan

Techno- I got the same '1/2 season tickets' thing for my b-day!!! 2 tix to 20 games.
Here's the best part: I'm one row up from the glass!!!!! Right by the CBJ goal line!

Section 101, Row B





I'll be sure to bring some signs to the games. Things like:

"_SevenString.org ROCKS!_"
"_RG7-CST FTW!_"
"_Have you heard Drew's album?_"


There are a few "school night" games that Rachel won't be able to go with me. If anyone is in town and wants to go, PM me for a cell number (or PM Chris or Leon...they've both got it...heh heh).

I still can't believe that Ryan Smyth is an Avalanche. The Brad May signing was weird enough...now Smyth? WTF is going on over there?

The good news is that I believe the CBJ have everything in place to make a good run at the playoffs this year- coach, team, goaltending, fans. I know I said that last year, but injuries and a new coach sort of crumpled those plans. I think they're better equipped this year.

I'll say: CBJ= at least first round of playoffs. With good fortune= 2nd round.


----------



## technomancer

Awesome news Kevan  I was surprised to see that the Pens don't play CBJ at all this season.

We just scored tickets to the last game of the year, which is awesome as it's fan appreciation and they give away all the jerseys at the end of the game in addition to a car and a bunch of other crazy stuff  






Our seats are WI-1 Row E, so 5 rows up from the glass. I actually like being up a little as it gives a better view of the ice. The only time I need to resort to the screens is when play is on the near boards at the opposite end of the ice.

I love our seats 

If things come together I think the Pens have a shot at the cup this year. That's a big IF though at this point as they made quite a few changes during the off season.


----------



## B Lopez

Nice seats dudes  

I've got upper deck. Gives a nice view.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Nice seats dudes
> 
> I've got upper deck. Gives a nice view.



We debated getting seats at the front of one of the balconies when we got ours as they really do provide a great view of the entire ice


----------



## Berger

since everyone is posting seating charts.
My family is in section 112 row 16.
I would mind being up a little higher, we can see almost the whole ice.

I had seats in C28 for the world cup games and they were near perfect, and seats at 221 for the wcha final 5. I think hockey is better when you are farther up, you get to see plays develop better


----------



## technomancer

Grrr just realized none of the Pens preseason games are televised. That seriously sucks... though on the bright side we have tickets to the home preseason game against Buffalo on 9/28


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm even lucky if I get to go to more then one game this year  Canadians tickets here are like black gold...


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm even lucky if I get to go to more then one game this year  Canadians tickets here are like black gold...



Strangely enought the first two preseason games are against you guys... tomorrow and Tuesday. It's looking like Esposito is getting a shot at the NHL this year. It'll be interesting to see if he makes it, along with Letang.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Strangely enought the first two preseason games are against you guys... tomorrow and Tuesday.



 

Looks like a couple of rookies will get a shot at it.
Kostitsyn and Price might be our saviors.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Looks like a couple of rookies will get a shot at it.
> Kostitsyn and Price might be our saviors.



Yup.. still trying to find someplace that will be broadcasting the preseason games


----------



## playstopause

We have them broadcasted over here (of course) 


 1st game of the year!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

I envy you, looking at the stats this looks like a hell of a game... and now it's in overtime


----------



## playstopause

Kooooovalev! 

Overtime win.



I can smell the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Kooooovalev!
> 
> Overtime win.
> 
> 
> 
> I can smell the Stanley Cup.



Hold your horses Johnny! 

That said,


OMG WE WIN KOVALEV SCORES HAHA


----------



## technomancer

Good to see Kovalev playing well... I miss seeing a Penguin on his chest 

Looking at the stats it seemed like a pretty freaking brutal game for preseason... damn I wish it had broadcast in some form here


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Looking at the stats it seemed like a pretty freaking brutal game for preseason...:



The rookies wants to prove themselves.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> The rookies wants to prove themselves.



Yeah Archer did a great job proving how well he can take a punch. Welcome to the NHL  Any word on you guy's side about his injuries? He was stupid to fight Laraque, but I don't want to see the guy have any serious injuries.

I'm betting you guys will win tonight again, as from what I've read they're not playing the Pens first stringers tonight.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Yeah Archer did a great job proving how well he can take a punch. Welcome to the NHL  Any word on you guy's side about his injuries? He was stupid to fight Laraque, but I don't want to see the guy have any serious injuries.





He just got bruises around one eye and his nose hurts 
Nothing serious, just bruises.



> I'm betting you guys will win tonight again, as from what I've read they're not playing the Pens first stringers tonight.



We'll see. Those pre-season games are quite random imo.
And yep, Crosby is not playing tonight. Malkin is taking his place.


----------



## playstopause

Ouch. We got crushed 5-2.

There goes that Stanley cup smell 

Malkin > *


----------



## technomancer

Hehe yeah I saw that final score and thought of you 

This kind of sucks.. there's a 'town hall' meeting with the players/ceo/president for season ticket holders tonight but I am completely beat and am not sure if I'm going to go (about 6 hours of sleep total in the last two days) 

EDIT: 

About fucking time Pittsburgh Penguins - News: Pens To Offer Live Video Of Saturday's Game - 09/20/2007


----------



## B Lopez

2 Sharks games this weekend.  Thinking of going to both, yay or nay?


----------



## F1Filter

^ Fuck yeah go to both. I'd be heading down there myself if I didn't have other things going on.


----------



## technomancer

Damn, Pens lost to the Red Wings 0-1 in overtime


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Damn, Pens lost to the Red Wings 0-1 in overtime



0-1 with pens and the wings? yikes...


----------



## playstopause

We won 3-2 OT against the New York Islanders.


----------



## B Lopez

Go Sharks 

My seats

Pronger was booed _every_ time he touched the puck


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> 0-1 with pens and the wings? yikes...



Hehe yeah honestly I can't feel bad about losing by a single goal in overtime to the Red Wings 

And finally, they're webcasting tonight's game so I'll at least get to see it 



B Lopez said:


> Pronger was booed _every_ time he touched the puck



Hehe Jagr gets that every time the Rangers are in town in Pittsburgh


----------



## playstopause

Esposito has been cut back.

Not this year buddy...


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Esposito has been cut back.
> 
> Not this year buddy...



Doesn't surprise me really... though it looks like Letang made the starting lineup this year. That gives the Pens three scary offensive defensemen in Gonchar, Letang, and Whitney 

That game last night hurt as it was really close for the entire game, then they gave up 2 goals in the last 1:30 (course one was an empty net goal but still)


----------



## playstopause

4-3 against Boston.


----------



## playstopause

Crosby is injured.

SportingNews.com - NHL - Crosby leaves Penguins practice with sore groin


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Crosby is injured.
> 
> SportingNews.com - NHL - Crosby leaves Penguins practice with sore groin



What do you expect having to skate around with balls that big!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> What do you expect having to skate around with balls that big!



 

Actually you'd expect more injuries on the Fliers, skating with the extra weight of all that suck they're carrying around  

On a serious note I hope he's smart enough to take it easy for a few days and let it heal... his work ethic gets him into trouble sometimes 

I'm a little bummed Sykora won't be skating on friday night against Buffalo as it's our first gme of the year


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> On a serious note I hope he's smart enough to take it easy for a few days and let it heal... his work ethic gets him into trouble sometimes



The Pens staff said he's not to play until he is 500% recovered.


----------



## technomancer

Hmmm if Crosby and Sykora are both out this game Friday may not be as much funas I was hoping for


----------



## playstopause

Hey, at least there is Malkin


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Actually you'd expect more injuries on the Fliers, skating with the extra weight of all that suck they're carrying around



Watchit Iron City boy!


----------



## F1Filter

We're only in the preseason and already Chris Simon is being an asshole. Monday night he went head hunting on Ryan Hollweg, and some old-time hockey ensued.


----------



## Popsyche

F1Filter said:


> We're only in the preseason and already Chris Simon is being an asshole. Monday night he went head hunting on Ryan Hollweg, and some old-time hockey ensued.




 Good tuneup for the regular season! BTW, Chris Simon isn't being an asshole, he is an asshole. 

The Flyers had a player named Downie lay a lick on somebody yesterday, and he fell to the ice like a ton of bricks. It was not a clean hit as his skates left the ice and flew like Superman at the poor guy, smacking him into the boards.  We don't need that crap on our team! We have enough issues.  Thankfully, the guy he hit isn't paralyzed, but he does have a concussion.


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> It was not a clean hit as his skates left the ice and flew like Superman at the poor guy, smacking him into the boards.  We don't need that crap on our team! We have enough issues.  Thankfully, the guy he hit isn't paralyzed, but he does have a concussion.





Half a season suspension.
That's what he deserves.

No place for hits like that.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Half a season suspension.
> That's what he deserves.
> 
> No place for hits like that.



Agreed! I think he probably won't make the team. He was fighting for a roster spot and hitting anything that moved. He was very apologetic, but he should have used better judgment.


----------



## playstopause

I just hate it. I'm really affraid of seeing a player loose his life like that.
When i saw it on the news, Mc Ammond face first lying on the ice, the blood... then the other players falling on him... I taught : "Oh my god, is he gonna be ok?".


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> I just hate it. I'm really affraid of seeing a player loose his life like that.
> When i saw it on the news, Mc Ammond face first lying on the ice, the blood... then the other players falling on him... I taught : "Oh my god, is he gonna be ok?".



Yeah that's always horrible to see... even on a clean hit you hate to see somebody get hurt. Trust me I saw Orpik break Erik Cole's neck on a completely clean hit... Cole just fell wrong and hit the boards. It was horrific.

And speaking of horrific tonight was our first game... the Pens missed tying the game and going to OT by .00001 seconds. Absolutely perfect play, Malkin puts the puck in the net, the buzzer rings and much joy ensues. Then the refs wait a few seconds and declare no goal, time had expired. Fuckers


----------



## playstopause

So Downie is suspended for 20 games. Not bad.



> is suspension matched the fourth-longest in league history, falling five games shy of the league-record handed down against Islanders forward Chris Simon for his two-handed stick attack to the face of Ryan Hollweg of the New York Rangers in March.



SportingNews.com - NHL - Downie suspended in McAmmond hit


----------



## B Lopez

Contact at all was entirely unnecessary


----------



## playstopause

Agreed.


But hey, he's got a couple of games to think about it, watching from the press gallery...


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> But hey, he's got a couple of games to think about it, watching from the press gallery...



Agreed again. The puck was 10 feet away. He was destined for the minors anyway, where this suspension won't be enforced there for some reason.


----------



## the.godfather

I just got back from watching the Ducks vs. the Kings at the London 02 Arena. Never seen an NHL game live before, but thought it was awesome. The Ducks won 4-1 in the end and I thoroughly enjoyed it!  

Will post pics soon!


----------



## playstopause

the.godfather said:


> Never seen an NHL game live before



Wow, must have been something for you!
Too bad it's pre-season, but still, to go see a live hockey game is always nice in my book. Friends, hot-dogs, beer and powerplays FTW!

Around here, the average age to see your first hockey game is 4 years old


----------



## B Lopez

Nice. Hockey is hands down my favorite game to watch live. 

only have 10 tickets this season though  Might need a few more


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Nice. Hockey is hands down my favorite game to watch live.



 

One (out of a thousand) things that i like about hockey is the players change-ups while the game is going on.


----------



## B Lopez

That's always cool  

I like that you're not exposed to the weather.  (Got a little burnt at the 49ers game today )Though I heard there's gonna be an outdoor game Sharks @ Boston or something?


----------



## playstopause

Yep. 

Like we did against Edmonton 2 years ago.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Yep.
> 
> Like we did against Edmonton 2 years ago.



That was a pretty cool game actually


----------



## playstopause

^

Yep. Remember how it was all about Theodore's tuque? 
They sold thousands after that game.


----------



## B Lopez

They should have that game here


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Only 2 days left until game one


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Only 2 days left until game one


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

3-2 WIN!


----------



## playstopause

And what a good game that was!


----------



## Kevan

My first game is Friday night (10.5.07), CBJ vs ANA.

My first sign:

*BERTUZZI = O.J.*


----------



## technomancer

Our first (non-preseason) game tickets are 10-10 vs. Montreal...

and the Pens season opener is Friday... I will be parked in front of the TV along with my wife. It's also our wedding anniversary so we're going to an early dinner to be home in time for the game. Thank god my wife is a hockey fan


----------



## F1Filter

So yesterday, Barry Melrose gave out his prediction for who's winning the Lord Stanley. Somebody on here is going to like what he says. 

He did predict the last 2 champions. But I personally think he's wrong this time around.

ESPN NHL Predictions


----------



## technomancer

F1Filter said:


> So yesterday, Barry Melrose gave out his prediction for who's winning the Lord Stanley. Somebody on here is going to like what he says.
> 
> He did predict the last 2 champions. But I personally think he's wrong this time around.
> 
> ESPN NHL Predictions



Interesting. I do agree with them that Fleury needs to step up a bit this year, as despite having a fantastic season (40 wins) his GAA and Save Percentage need to be higher. Then again if the Pens defense tightens up it will help with that as he was averaging facing somthing like 35 shots a game. 

I think with the Rangers it'll depend a lot on how Dreury fits in as well. The Rangers are the flagship example in the NHL of proving that throwing great talent together doesn't necessarily make a great team.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Thank god my wife is a hockey fan



Girls that are hockey fans > other girls.

Priceless


----------



## B Lopez

F1Filter said:


> So yesterday, Barry Melrose gave out his prediction for who's winning the Lord Stanley. Somebody on here is going to like what he says.
> 
> He did predict the last 2 champions. But I personally think he's wrong this time around.
> 
> ESPN NHL Predictions



And I agree


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Godamnit, Toronto lost again yesterday. Which means they'll be eager to take the win on saturday and will probably play stronger =\ and Although I could get lynched for saying this around these parts, I really dig the leafs!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I really dig the leafs!









I thought you were cool.


----------



## technomancer

~6.5 hours until game time for season opener


----------



## Kevan

Son of a mother ass....
My little brother is coming into town for the weekend.
Kinda.

He's getting a ride to Hillsboro, OH. I get to pick him up after the game.
What sucks is that on opening night there are usually players/fans that go to the local pub/restaurants next to Nationwide Arena and hang until midnight or so.

Exactly the time I'll be back from picking up my brother.
*sigh*


Oh- and 5.5 hrs. until the puck drops!!!


----------



## Popsyche

Well... the Flyers have their "win" for the season...  

The new lineup looked OK.


----------



## technomancer

Confess Bill, you bottled some of the suck from the Flyers and slipped it into the Pens locker room before the game tonigh, didn't you? 

On a serious note, the Pens really didn't show up until the third period tonight... 4-1 loss 

If they play like that against the Ducks tomorrow night they're going to get killed...


----------



## Kevan

I don't know.....
The Ducks seem to have found the Suck Knob. 
And it looks like Bertuzzi is in control of it.

The CBJ *SPANKED* the Stanley Cup Champion Ducks tonight, shutting them out after scoring 4 goals.

Goaltending looked REALLY good, even with monsters like Pronger and Perry in the crease.
Nash had a pair of goals, and Federov and Hainsey tallied as well. Vyborny assisted on a couple as well.

The CBJ looked REALLY GOOD tonight. They played 60 full minutes of hockey. Killed penalties well, and did away with a 5 on 3 with- dare I say it- ease.

Congrats to Hitch for putting all the puzzle pieces together and sending a really good looking team out onto the ice for 07-08. 
If everyone stays healthy, they might get 100 pts. this year!

Our seats are fucking fantastic. Worth every penny.
Oh yeah, did anyone see me on TV tonight? I threw up the horns every time the play was in our corner.


----------



## Popsyche

Kevan said:


> I don't know.....
> The Ducks seem to have found the Suck Knob.
> And it looks like Bertuzzi is in control of it.
> 
> The CBJ *SPANKED* the Stanley Cup Champion Ducks tonight, shutting them out after scoring 4 goals.
> 
> Goaltending looked REALLY good, even with monsters like Pronger and Perry in the crease.
> Nash had a pair of goals, and Federov and Hainsey tallied as well. Vyborny assisted on a couple as well.
> 
> The CBJ looked REALLY GOOD tonight. They played 60 full minutes of hockey. Killed penalties well, and did away with a 5 on 3 with- dare I say it- ease.
> 
> Congrats to Hitch for putting all the puzzle pieces together and sending a really good looking team out onto the ice for 07-08.
> If everyone stays healthy, they might get 100 pts. this year!
> 
> Our seats are fucking fantastic. Worth every penny.
> Oh yeah, did anyone see me on TV tonight? I threw up the horns every time the play was in our corner.



Noice!  You were close enough to the ice that you could be seen on the telly? You must have sold my guitar stand for a pretty penny!  

Oh yeah, BTW, can we have Hitch back?


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Confess Bill, you bottled some of the suck from the Flyers and slipped it into the Pens locker room before the game tonigh, didn't you?
> 
> On a serious note, the Pens really didn't show up until the third period tonight... 4-1 loss
> 
> If they play like that against the Ducks tomorrow night they're going to get killed...



Nope! IC light, I tell ya! It's like saltpeter to sheep!


----------



## Kevan

Popsyche said:


> Noice!  You were close enough to the ice that you could be seen on the telly? You must have sold my guitar stand for a pretty penny!


LMAO I sold the stand and bought a couple of hot dogs and a soda. Who knew that Vyborny needed a fold-up guitar stand? 

Did you ever send me your address?
If you did, then I'm a slacker.
If not, well.... 



Popsyche said:


> Oh yeah, BTW, can we have Hitch back?


No way!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Nope! IC light, I tell ya! It's like saltpeter to sheep!



The world would be a better place without the Iron City Brewing Company. I think they actually bottle the urine from the employees at the Penn Brewery...

Two hours until faceoff...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Man, here's to hoping the Habs win tonight despite the leafs losing their first two games. I'm also hoping the Penguins win tonight, so that it'll be easier on them when they lose to the Habs on Wednesday


----------



## technomancer

Pens win 5-4 

They definitely still need to tighten up their defense, but they looked a hell of a lot better than they did last night  Laraque also looks 100x better than he did last year.

Oh and  I'll be at the game on wednesday


----------



## Popsyche

Kevan said:


> LMAO I sold the stand and bought a couple of hot dogs and a soda. Who knew that Vyborny needed a fold-up guitar stand?
> 
> Did you ever send me your address?
> If you did, then I'm a slacker.
> If not, well....
> 
> No way!



I don't need the stand back anytime soon. I'd rather get one of those cool jemfest shirts!


----------



## Kevan

Popsyche said:


> I don't need the stand back anytime soon. I'd rather get one of those cool jemfest shirts!


Heh heh...an easy pennance for having held onto your stand for so (too) long. BTW- I have your pack of metric wrenches too. They ended up in one of the bags of drum gear. No sure who put them in there, but....they'll come home to you too.

Send me your shipping addy and I'll get them out on Monday.

Avs game tonight....gotta go get ready.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Man, anyone watch the leafs vs. The Habs yesterday? Habs lost in OT, but I swear for both teams it had to be some of the worst referreeing I've ever seen in a hockey game. Sundin should been thrown out of the fucking game by the end of the night, no instead he gets away with nothing


----------



## playstopause

Price > Crosby



MTL 3 PIT 2


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Price > Crosby
> 
> 
> 
> MTL 3 PIT 2



+ 1


----------



## technomancer

HORRIBLE refereeing... how the hell do you get hooked by two people to the point that you end up in the net and NOT draw a penalty??? That and the holding penalty against Whitney was just pathetic... I was closer than the damn ref and he never touched the guy.

Oh, and it's not nice to pull a can opener on Gary Roberts 

That said, the Pens looked awful. They weren't completing passes, they were making bad plays, and the word defense apparently slipped out of their vocabulary at some point.

Congrats guys, even without those two shitty calls I doubt the Pens would have won


----------



## B Lopez

:sharks:


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> HORRIBLE refereeing... how the hell do you get hooked by two people to the point that you end up in the net and NOT draw a penalty??? That and the holding penalty against Whitney was just pathetic... I was closer than the damn ref and he never touched the guy.



I agree, but I guess that makes up for your first goal which should have been disallowed anyway , Crosby took his sweet dear time to get outta that crease and prevented Price from doing the work... but its Crosby, so I guess he gets special treatment  

That said, The reffing's been pretty bad in the games I've watched lately. And I'm not solely talking about the Habs, I mean every team. You think tonight was bad? You shoulda watched when we played against the Leafs on saturday... terrible 


> Oh, and it's not nice to pull a can opener on Gary Roberts


----------



## Blexican

technomancer said:


> HORRIBLE refereeing... how the hell do you get hooked by two people to the point that you end up in the net and NOT draw a penalty??? That and the holding penalty against Whitney was just pathetic... I was closer than the damn ref and he never touched the guy.
> 
> Oh, and it's not nice to pull a can opener on Gary Roberts
> 
> That said, the Pens looked awful. They weren't completing passes, they were making bad plays, and the word defense apparently slipped out of their vocabulary at some point.
> 
> Congrats guys, even without those two shitty calls I doubt the Pens would have won



Don't worry, we will pull together.


----------



## Popsyche

FLYERS!  Watta game!


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I agree, but I guess that makes up for your first goal which should have been disallowed anyway , Crosby took his sweet dear time to get outta that crease and prevented Price from doing the work... but its Crosby, so I guess he gets special treatment
> 
> That said, The reffing's been pretty bad in the games I've watched lately. And I'm not solely talking about the Habs, I mean every team. You think tonight was bad? You shoulda watched when we played against the Leafs on saturday... terrible



meh I'd call it even for the 8 dozen hooks on Crosby's legs that didn't get called and Malkin geting put INTO the net on a breakaway with no penalty 

And apparently the refs for that game haven't read the year old interference rules yet... there were a few calls both ways on that though I think you guys got the better of it because of just having a generally bigger team


----------



## F1Filter

Nice bit of a comeback story for Bryan Berard last night. He went into the NYI training camp this summer on a tryout basis, after being dropped from Columbus. Spent the preseason with the team while paying for his own expenses. Now he ends up with the winning goal last night over the NYR. Good for him....

OK that's the end of the nice sentiments. We need Hollweg or Avery to lay this bum out during the next Rangers-Islanders game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

All I can say is ouch to the thrashers  6 - 0 loss to the Sabres


----------



## technomancer

Wow, I was unaware you were allowed to punch somebody in the face with the but of your stick under NHL rules. WTF


----------



## B Lopez

Ouch.

...and off to the Sharks game I go. In a few minutes anyways


----------



## technomancer

Pens win 6-4


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks = ridiculous


----------



## playstopause

Lost 3-1 against Carolina.

I've always hated those Hartford Whalers.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Lost 3-1 against Carolina.
> 
> I've always hated those Hartford Whalers.



Did you hear about Carbo's incessent complaints to the linesman? One time Dandy wasn't even in position and he just dropped the puck! Plekanec kept being called out for some stupid reason. 

I'm happy Brisebois got the ovation he did though, I was hoping people would have the decency not to boo him.


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm happy Brisebois got the ovation he did though, I was hoping people would have the decency not to boo him.



 Damn right. He had a good game last night.


----------



## technomancer

I still can't get over Orpik getting punched in the face with the but end of a stick and getting put out of the game with a concussion and there being no freaking penalty.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> I still can't get over Orpik getting punched in the face with the but end of a stick and getting put out of the game with a concussion and there being no freaking penalty.



Agreed. Something needs to be done about the shitty reffing in the league lately  In my opinion anyway


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Agreed. Something needs to be done about the shitty reffing in the league lately  In my opinion anyway



 

Why is there ALWAYS problems with reffing in NHL?!?
That doesn't take place as much in other sports as in hockey.
Ok, hockey is a fast-paced game and all but still... 2 freakin' refs on the ice!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Why is there ALWAYS problems with reffing in NHL?!?
> That doesn't take place as much in other sports as in hockey.
> Ok, hockey is a fast-paced game and all but still... 2 freakin' refs on the ice!!!



It's pretty funny when there's a call and the ref at the other end of the ice is the one calling it when the one barely 10 feet of the incident didn't call anything


----------



## Kevan

As we were watching the game last night Rachel asked me, "_Who's the best player in the NHL right now?_"
"_This very minute?_"
"_Yes._"
I didn't even hesitate: "_*Joe Sakic*_".


It was tough for me to watch the CBJ vs. Avs game last night because I was sort of cheering both teams. The CBJ has been playing well (best PK in the NHL, haven't allowed a goal at home), but I'm a gigantic Avs fan and would like to see Budaj get a shutout.

The Avs won, 5-1. Super Joe had a hat trick and Rusty Klesla scored for the CBJ on a Rob Blake-type cannon from just inside the blue line. "Thank YOU, Jim Day!" 

Despite the loss, I think the CBJ played well. They're certainly not the bottom of the barrel in the NHL or one of those "blow by" or "guaranteed win" games for the other teams. Hitch has put together a nice system that's working well.
Not perfect, but very well.

BTW- If you want some humor in your hockey, watch Scott Parker (The Sherriff) skate. I get the same kinda giggle when I watch NBA players fight. Too funny.


----------



## technomancer

I didn't think the refereeing could get any worse. After last night I have to say I was dead wrong. Most of the MANY calls against the Pens were valid. I have no problem with that. What I do have a problem with is shit like Recci getting called for holding, immediately followed by Crosby being held and then tripped and Armstrong being tripped 30 seconds after that and nothing being called. If you're going to call a tight game, call a tight game.

I also REALLY had problems with the too many men on the ice penalty that negated a breakaway goal by Malkin and Staal. The call was made because Crosby was getting off the ice and ended up going at it with a Devils player who was also going to the bench. The puck was nowhere near them and umm hello the Pens and the Devils BOTH had six men on the ice if you count Crosby and the Devil. So how in the hell does that work out to the Pens being shorthanded??? Logic would seem to indicate either the goal is negated and both teams get offsetting too many men penalties or you ignore it and the goal stands. Obviously logic has no application in hockey refereeing


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

i said it before and i'l say it again, the blues own all your bitch ass teams


----------



## Kevan

Went to the CBJ-Dallas game last night with my neighbor (Rachel was working late).

It was great! This was my first in-person shoot-out. If you think it's tense on TV, try it in the stands! 
Jokinen pulled the SAME MOVE he's done on EVERY shootout I've ever seen him in....but Freddy Norena fell for it.
Dallas won, but the CBJ still got a point.

The CBJ still look strong. A few mistakes, but ones that are easily corrected.
Dallas, on the other hand, looks confused and not very crisp.
I think I posted this last year as well, but.....it's always funny:






It's even funnier when you see him 3' from you.  

Rachel watched the game and my neighbor's wife TIVO'd it for us. When I figure out how to dump from TIVO to DVD, I'll get it up online for everyone.


----------



## playstopause

Lost to Ottawa 

Doesn't look good so far.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Lost to Ottawa
> 
> Doesn't look good so far.



I disagree, I think that despite our 2-2-2 scorecard, we look great...

They are playing well, In my opinion its just a matter of time before ends meet and we start scoring more goals


----------



## Kevan

Wow.
The CBJ played GREAT tonight. Great defense (defence for those north of the border), and TONS of offense. 
Despite missing on a penalty shot, Nash was in the zone tonight.

Big props to the D and Pascal LeClaire. Another shutout for him (that's 3 so far this season!). 
As of today, he's the best goalie in the NHL!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I disagree, I think that despite our 2-2-2 scorecard, we look great...
> 
> They are playing well, In my opinion its just a matter of time before ends meet and we start scoring more goals



Yeah, you're probably right. I hope so 



Kevan said:


> Big props to the D and Pascal LeClaire. Another shutout for him (that's 3 so far this season!).
> As of today, he's the best goalie in the NHL!


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> Wow.
> The CBJ played GREAT tonight. Great defense (defence for those north of the border), and TONS of offense.
> Despite missing on a penalty shot, Nash was in the zone tonight.
> 
> Big props to the D and Pascal LeClaire. Another shutout for him (that's 3 so far this season!).
> As of today, he's the best goalie in the NHL!



Sweet. I was at the Pens game and watching the CBJ score on the boards and rooting for you 

Pens won against Carolina 4-3 in a shootout 

I was really happy with this, as Sabourin played a solid game in net and pulled off the final save for the win. Hopefully he continues to be a solid backup for Fleury. The reffing still sucked, and the Pens looked flat at several points in the game, but a win is a win 

On the downside one of the Hurricanes players, Walker, was injured and is currently in the hospital. Ruutu hit him HARD, and he skated away and played for a bit and then went for a line change and fell to his knees at the bench. He looked really bad, barely mobile and then instead of getting on the stretcher they brough out they walked him off the ice. He looked REALLY bad, head slumped and completely limp and not moving under his own power. I hope the guy is all right.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Wasn't Walker already in the midst of recovering from an injury of some kind (I think it had to do with the back but not sure)?


----------



## technomancer

Not sure. It was listed as a 'lower torso injury' in the press after the game. My wife found out a bit ago that he was release from the hospital and is apparently back in Carolina, so hopefully he's ok


----------



## playstopause

YA! Win against Buffalo 4-2.


----------



## technomancer

Back to back wins 2-1 against the Caps 

Even more importantly Fleury played a fantastic game and the defense showed up to support him. Hopefully this is the start of good things to come


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks in the lead 

Let's hope they can keep it this time 


....and why am I not there 

and they take it :sharks: <--someone needs to get on that


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

6 - 1 domination over Boston


----------



## B Lopez

4-1 burn erk on the Flames


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> 6 - 1 domination over Boston



And what a game that was!
I really like how Huet et Kovalev are playing right now!


----------



## technomancer

So a day late, but 

Pens beat the Rangers 1-0


----------



## Kevan

ANOTHER shutout for Pascal LeClaire!!! That's FOUR! The guy is in the zone (with good D backing him up too. heh heh)

His blanking of the St. Louis Blues wasn't what everyone was talking about last night. 
They were all talking about Nash's goal.

"_Dear Sidney and A.O., 
You're not the only one with moves:
http://www.nhl.tv/team/launch.htm?hlg=20072008,2,133

Signed, 
Your Opponent,

Rick Nash_"


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Good start against Carolina. 5 - 1 after one period


----------



## B Lopez

We're getting whomped 

:sharks:


----------



## playstopause

Montreal 7 > Carolina 4.


There u go, damn Hartford's Whalers.


----------



## technomancer

Bleh, Pens got killed last night... I was at a concert so I didn't see the game, but losing 5-2 to Toronto is just terrible


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

17 goals in the past 3 games... Go Habs Go! 



playstopause said:


> Montreal 7 > Carolina 4.
> 
> 
> There u go, damn Hartford's Whalers.



+1


----------



## kmanick

Bruins are actually looking decent for a change.
Manny Fernandez has got to get his game going though.
I don't know what happened to him? 
When he was in Minnesota he was freaking great.
Now ..............not so great.


----------



## playstopause

Price > Crosby 

What a game and shootout!
Techno is going to hate us for this one


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Price > Crosby
> 
> What a game and shootout!
> Techno is going to hate us for this one



hehe... He shouldn't, it's enough that they got the point after coming back from 3 - 0  haha I kid


----------



## technomancer

Nah you guys played a good game, and the Pens only showed up for about 30 minutes of it. You deserved the win 

Also, who slipped the acid into Therion's drink before the shootout with that shooting order? Freaking putting defensemen before Staal, Talbot, and Malone


----------



## B Lopez

:sharks:


----------



## playstopause

First local game for Price tonight.

THE PUCK STOPS HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Actually forgot to post 

Pens beat the Wild 4-2 and Crosby had a 4 point night


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

man, anyone see the short interview with kostopoulus just a few minutes ago after the end of the second? I think Napoleon Dynamite is less neutral then this guy  What a goal though!


----------



## Popsyche

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> man, anyone see the short interview with kostopoulus just a few minutes ago after the end of the second? I think Napoleon Dynamite is less neutral then this guy  What a goal though!


----------



## playstopause

Montreal 5 > Philadelphia 1


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Montreal 5 > Philadelphia 1


----------



## technomancer

Damn talk about blowing a lead... the Pens just gave up a 2-0 lead against the Avs through sheer stupidity in a matter of 30 seconds


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


>



Upset?


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Upset?



      What makes you think that?


----------



## playstopause

Don't know. 



Flyers need to stop with the overly rude hits.


----------



## technomancer

Come on Bob, you know you guys were due for a loss 

At least it wasn't like you lost to Toronto


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Flyers need to stop with the overly rude hits.



Quit reading the papers! We ain't dirty players!


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Come on Bob, you know you guys were due for a loss
> 
> At least it wasn't like you lost to Toronto



Who's Bob?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Flyers need to stop with the overly rude hits.



Agreed... That shot on Kovalev was disgusting


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Who's Bob?



Check your user title Bill 

Cut me some slack, I'm tired 

The Pens just need to step up and start playing. With the exception of the current first line (Crosby, Malkin, Malone) the whole team just looks flat. I mean they literally blew the game tonight against the Avs in 3:30 of bad play


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^They'll adjust as the year goes I'm sure of it. It's usually how good teams roll. I mean, not every team can be The Detroit Red Wings 

That said, I hope the Canadiens actually maintain the good game they're playing right now. Last year we got halfway in the season before we started going downhill. I have a good feeling about this year though


----------



## Popsyche

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Agreed... That shot on Kovalev was disgusting



Jeezus guys, this hockey, not the friggin' IceCapades. Besides, Montreal kicked the Flyer's asses in hits. 

Also, Don't expect me to be very nice where Hockey is concerned.


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> Quit reading the papers! We ain't dirty players!



 I don't read the papers, i watch the games + all other games highlights. 

They also talked about it on tv, u know, about all those suspended Flyers players... 



Popsyche said:


> Besides, Montreal kicked the Flyer's asses in hits.



 It's not the number of hits, it's how the hits are given.



> Also, Don't expect me to be very nice where Hockey is concerned.


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks are so sketchy it's ridiculous.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Popsyche said:


> Jeezus guys, this hockey, not the friggin' IceCapades.



I'd usually agree, but never when it comes to cheap shots like that one  We've had our share of hits too, But that shoulder was to the head and could have seriously injured our best payer atm.



playstopause said:


> I don't read the papers, i watch the games + all other games highlights.



PWN'd


----------



## technomancer

Ouch DiPietro just took a stick in the face. You hate to see happen.

UPDATE: It's the third period and DiPietro hasn't come back.


----------



## technomancer

UN FUCKING BELIEVABLE!

Two games in a row the Pens have blown two goal leads and lost


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> They also talked about it on tv, u know, about all those suspended Flyers players...



Well it's a good thing you have TV to form your opinions for you!  

There was no hit by a Flyer with intent to injure in that game(fighting excluded, of course!)


----------



## Kevan

*The Shutout King!!!*
Pascal LeClaire just recorded his FIFTH shutout of the season!!!

Wow.
Awesome team play tonight.
I'm impressed.


----------



## playstopause

He's pretty impressive.

Quebec's goalers


----------



## technomancer

Pens 5-0 vs Devils 

They finally played a full 60 minute hockey game


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Speaking of shutouts, Huet got one he deserved last night


----------



## playstopause

^

Hell yeah. 




technomancer said:


> Pens 5-0 vs Devils
> 
> They finally played a full 60 minute hockey game



What a terrible season start for the Devils (wich of course, i don't mind  It's just too bad for Brodeur).


----------



## playstopause

Oups, double post


----------



## Popsyche

Alright Steve! Here's your chance to rub it in! Nice blanking of the Flyers.  

I'll meet you in State College over Thanksgiving, Rolling Rock's on me! 

OK I lost it, We play you tomorrow. I want you to tell me if you see any cheap shots. (The beer offer still stands!)


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Alright Steve! Here's your chance to rub it in! Nice blanking of the Flyers.
> 
> I'll meet you in State College over Thanksgiving, Rolling Rock's on me!
> 
> OK I lost it, We play you tomorrow. I want you to tell me if you see any cheap shots. (The beer offer still stands!)



Hehe believe me I'll be keeping an eye out...

Hopefully the pens show up and play a full 60 minutes or they're going to get killed


----------



## F1Filter

I get an e-mail from DirecTV this morning about my NHL Center Ice package. They say that they going to try and include both home & visiting team broadcasts. OK that's pretty cool. But then they mention they're now also including the NHL Network for free with the package. 

So I decided to switch over to check it out this morning(Ch 215).

That was nearly 4 hours ago.....

Seriously. If you're a die hard hockey fan. You can easily waste a morning or afternoon just checking things out on here. I checked out 2 vintage games this morning, now I see they'll be airing a game between the NYR -vs- the Pens from '92. 

So much hockey. So little time. My DVR is going to be begging for mercy by the time the playoffs come around.


----------



## technomancer

Well, the Pens didn't get killed, but they sure as hell didn't play 60 minutes of hockey 

Bill: overall a clean game, though the refs did miss the penalty for the broken stick thrown at Crosby in the last minute or so of the game.


----------



## Kevan

FUCK IN-DEMAND.
Fuck them up their stupid asses.


----------



## technomancer

Damn Kev, tell us how you really feel


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Well, the Pens didn't get killed, but they sure as hell didn't play 60 minutes of hockey
> 
> Bill: overall a clean game, though the refs did miss the penalty for the broken stick thrown at Crosby in the last minute or so of the game.



Overall, the Flyers aren't a very tough team. They've tried to get smaller and faster. The 2 idiotic hits that required long suspensions were by 2 guys that should have exercised MUCH better judgment, and they know that now. I just hate the stereotype of a whole team being dirty for the sins of 2 idiots. 

As for the 2 game suspension handed out recently for that bad boarding penalty, that was not in any way intended to hurt, and the Flyer involved was mortified. The old Broad Street Bullies are gone.

So... Champs Sports bar in State College? (good beer!)


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Overall, the Flyers aren't a very tough team. They've tried to get smaller and faster. The 2 idiotic hits that required long suspensions were by 2 guys that should have exercised MUCH better judgment, and they know that now. I just hate the stereotype of a whole team being dirty for the sins of 2 idiots.
> 
> As for the 2 game suspension handed out recently for that bad boarding penalty, that was not in any way intended to hurt, and the Flyer involved was mortified. The old Broad Street Bullies are gone.
> 
> So... Champs Sports bar in State College? (good beer!)



 Oh man Champs... heven't been there in YEARS. Then again I haven't been to State College in years either 

Seriously though the Thanksgiving weekend is the first bit of time this month that I have NOTHING planned and can do whatever the hell I want. I suspect that will not include driving to State College and drinking. Nothing personal  If I'm in the Philly area I'll give you a shout (I think my dad is having shoulder surgery at Penn sometime next year and I'm sure I'll need a beer somewhere in that process  )


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Oh man Champs... heven't been there in YEARS. Then again I haven't been to State College in years either
> 
> Seriously though the Thanksgiving weekend is the first bit of time this month that I have NOTHING planned and can do whatever the hell I want. I suspect that will not include driving to State College and drinking. Nothing personal  If I'm in the Philly area I'll give you a shout (I think my dad is having shoulder surgery at Penn sometime next year and I'm sure I'll need a beer somewhere in that process  )



Champs was rebuilt into a HUGE bar with lots of rooms and levels. I live about an hour north of Philly, so, come on out!


----------



## Toshiro

Wow, the Lightning won one, holy shit.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> FUCK IN-DEMAND.
> Fuck them up their stupid asses.


----------



## F1Filter

Today is Mark Messier Day on MSG network to celebrate his upcoming induction into the HOF. They've been showing some of his more historic games with the Blueshirts (1st game -vs Bruins, '94 Game 6 Conf Finals, etc). This is leading up to the game tonight -vs- the Pens.

So if Crosby and Co don't want to ruin the days festivities, and say, instead go visit some of the sights tonight in Manhattan. Go grab a bite to eat over at the Carnegie Deli, maybe catch a show, you know stuff like that. 

 Maybe even just let your AHL team play tonight instead.


----------



## technomancer

Never fear, the Pens continued to suck for you


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Never fear, the Pens continued to suck for you



I think they are learning the hard way that you can't win with only an offensive juggernaut IMO. Your team has some of the best players in the league there's no reason for them to not be performing like so.

That said, I  @ Boston!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> That said, I  @ Boston!


----------



## Kevan

playstopause said:


>


In-Demand, the folks who carry NHL Center Ice, REFUSED to let my cable company (Wide Open West) have NHL Center Ice this year. They've had it for the last 3 years, but for some reason a big ol' "NO" for 2007.

*FUCK THEM.*

I *could* switch cable companies, or go to Dish. After working in the TV industry for 15+ years, I will NOT go to Dish.  I'm smarter than that.
I won't switch cable companies because we have a ton of services with the same company- dig. cable, ISP, 2 phone lines, etc.
For me to change would cost me hundreds in cancellation fees, and hundreds in new install fees (even though it's only flipping a couple of switches and hitting ENTER a few times).

*FUCK IN-DEMAND.*
Fuck them up their stupid asses.


----------



## F1Filter

Kevan said:


> I *could* switch cable companies, or go to Dish. After working in the TV industry for 15+ years, I will NOT go to Dish.  I'm smarter than that.



Are you talking about the Dish Network? Or both them and DirecTV? I've been subscribing to DirecTV since '96 and haven't had any problems with them. 

Actually. Being able to watch out of market teams is one of the main reasons why I've used DirecTV. I wouldn't be able to get MSG network over here on the west coast with local cable. And I can catch all the late night replays for any of the NHL games on their local affiliates. Even with the Center Ice package, if I miss a game that's starting @ 4:00 PM here. They wouldn't show the replay afterwards.


On a side note. Hasta La Vista to Eric Lindros.


----------



## playstopause

F1Filter said:


> On a side note. Hasta La Vista to Eric Lindros.



 Bye-bye, big baby boy.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I think they are learning the hard way that you can't win with only an offensive juggernaut IMO. Your team has some of the best players in the league there's no reason for them to not be performing like so.



Yeah they're sort of reminding me of the Rangers of a few years ago... tons of talent, no chemistry 

Of course with Therrien swapping the lines around every five minutes it's a bit hard to develop chemistry  

Oh and for the love of all that's holy could the Pens PLEASE start sending somebody in front of the net? Seems like 9 times out of ten the closest person to the net is in the high slot... puck control and cycling is great, but it doesn't fucking matter when you either never shoot or shoot from the outside and the goalie has a clear view of the puck coming in 

Basically they really need to PLAY DEFENSE and SHOOT THE PUCK in addition to the above and I think they'll probably be ok 

I honestly feel bad for Fleury, as he's on record as giving up 4 goals again, and three of them were breakdowns by the defense


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Bye-bye, big baby boy.



What a Mega-pussy! He can go home and have Mommy and Daddy fight his battles for him some more!

Good Riddance!

[/Flyer fan rant]


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> What a Mega-pussy! He can go home and have Mommy and Daddy fight his battles for him some more!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Predictions for today's game? Habs vs. Sens...

man, I usually suck at predicting games cause I'm too biased towards the Habs 

we win 5-4 (yeah right)


----------



## playstopause

I won't predict the result but i know it's going to be one hell of a test.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

That's fucking bullshit... Ottawa DID NOT deserve to take that one away from us last second... ARGH I'm soo pissed right now


----------



## playstopause

Yep. A steal from Ottawa.

We played SO well...


----------



## technomancer

Ok Bill that slash on Crosby was fucking atrocious 

That said the Pens did suck again, congrats on the win


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Ok Bill that slash on Crosby was fucking atrocious
> 
> That said the Pens did suck again, congrats on the win



I was in the car and missed the vid. That was not a very well officiated game from what I could tell. There was a Flyer cross-checked in the back that was missed as well.   

We have plenty more games to go!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> I was in the car and missed the vid. That was not a very well officiated game from what I could tell. There was a Flyer cross-checked in the back that was missed as well.
> 
> We have plenty more games to go!



Yeah the officiating did suck, but the only outrageously bad thing they missed was that double handed slash. There were a ton of cross checks, holds, etc missed both ways, but the slash was the only thing I saw getting looked at by a trainer afterwards.

The Pens need to start playing or it's going to be a LONG season...


----------



## technomancer

I think tonight's Pens game can be summed up by Recchi getting called for slashing WHEN HE DIDN'T HAVE A FUCKING STICK


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> I think tonight's Pens game can be summed up by Recchi getting called for slashing WHEN HE DIDN'T HAVE A FUCKING STICK



Aw come on Steve! Recchi is so metal that he doesn't NEED a stick to slash!  (Sorry, been drinkin'!) 

Flyers> Icelanders


----------



## Nats

so apparently Avery's gonna be talking to Cambell today for comments he made to Blake about his cancer saturday night against the Leafs


----------



## Popsyche

Nats said:


> so apparently Avery's gonna be talking to Cambell today for comments he made to Blake about his cancer saturday night against the Leafs



That's pretty durn low! Natalie, are you a Devils fan?


----------



## Nats

yeah. i'm trying to get tickets for Devs, rangers tomorrow night, but i'm not seeing any tickets in the price ranges i want. no biggie, i'm going Fri night anyway


----------



## playstopause

Nats said:


> yeah. i'm trying to get tickets for Devs...



... And we all know it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Nats

playstopause said:


> ... And we all know it shouldn't be a problem!



that was harsh. i can get them, i'd just rather get them in the $35 or cheaper sections


----------



## playstopause

Nats said:


> that was harsh. i can get them, i'd just rather get them in the $35 or cheaper sections



 I was just pointing to the fact that the Devils arena is half empty.

...

That beeing said, MONTREAL 4 > TORONTO 3 Finally!!!

Carey Price


----------



## Popsyche

Nats said:


> that was harsh. i can get them, i'd just rather get them in the $35 or cheaper sections



Really? Do the Flyers games sell out? I'm about an hour and a half from Newark. I'd love to see a game there. Also, $35 is reasonable. (I'll bring oxygen!)


----------



## B Lopez

Heh. My tickets are $18. But its the row in front of the uh... "special" section


----------



## Nats

Popsyche said:


> Really? Do the Flyers games sell out? I'm about an hour and a half from Newark. I'd love to see a game there. Also, $35 is reasonable. (I'll bring oxygen!)



i got 25 dollar seats for the home opener and they were the same proximity to the ice as the 52 seats at continental arena. it's way better. and the way it's all set up you won't need oxygen or cotton for your nostrils. they did a great job with the arena, everything is closer. i have good seats for fridays game though


----------



## Popsyche

Nats said:


> i got 25 dollar seats for the home opener and they were the same proximity to the ice as the 52 seats at continental arena. it's way better. and the way it's all set up you won't need oxygen or cotton for your nostrils. they did a great job with the arena, everything is closer. i have good seats for fridays game though



We should get together and scream at our teams, sometime! I'm sure my bassplayer would love to come out, too!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

go blues!!! blues 4 > wings 3  god i hate the wings


----------



## F1Filter

Great game between the Blueshirts and the CheeseSteaks. Not too crazy with the holding the stick penalty near the end of the 3rd period. The refs just need to put the whistles away when the game is that close to an end. 

Anyhoo. NYR win. Sorry Bill.


----------



## playstopause

Got some 200$ tickets (as a gift) for tomorrow's game against Boston!
4th row from the ice. Hell yeah!!!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Got some 200$ tickets (as a gift) for tomorrow's game against Boston!
> 4th row from the ice. Hell yeah!!!



Nice 

Have a great time. We're actually missing tomorrow night's Pens game because we have Lewis Black tickets (which of course means they're going to win like 5-0 or something insane ). It's all good though, our pizza delivery dude bought the tickets and his taking his son


----------



## Popsyche

F1Filter said:


> Great game between the Blueshirts and the CheeseSteaks. Not too crazy with the holding the stick penalty near the end of the 3rd period. The refs just need to put the whistles away when the game is that close to an end.
> 
> Anyhoo. NYR win. Sorry Bill.



Sadly, I'm in Orlando working, and missed that game.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Got some 200$ tickets (as a gift) for tomorrow's game against Boston!
> 4th row from the ice. Hell yeah!!!



And we won 7-4 
What a game! Chaara got booed every time he touched the puck


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> And we won 7-4
> What a game! Chaara got booed every time he touched the puck



You are one LUCKY guy to have been at that game! That musta been nuts! great game


----------



## Kevan

HUGE PROPS to Al MacInnis for his HOF induction and number retirement!
He's the definition of "Cannon from the Blue Line". 

It's funny when you see footage of Al taking his trademark shot- he just sort of stops. I think his thought process was, "_It's either goin' in, or goin' through the goalie_". 

The CBJ played a *GREAT* game against The Blues, but only 56 minutes worth.
Federov botched clearing the zone with an attempt at some trickery, and from there on out the last 4 minutes seemed to suck pucks into the back of the CBJ net.

I have video of my neighbor and I at the CBJ vs. Dallas game. I'll get that edited and up on YouTube shortly.
Prepare for quick cuts. LOL


----------



## playstopause

Montreal 4 > NY Islanders 1.


Markov is leading in the east, as a starting defense man for the all-stars game.


----------



## playstopause

XM/NHL® All-Star Fan Balloting - Presented by 2K Sports


----------



## technomancer

Belated 

Pens actually beat Ottawa last night, even if it was in a shootout


----------



## technomancer

Pens just spanked the Thrashers 5-0 

That's ten goals in two games 

Downside is now they have 5 days off


----------



## playstopause

2 straight losses to Buffalo 

Ok boys party is over.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> 2 straight losses to Buffalo
> 
> Ok boys party is over.



+1

Even though were among the leagues best right now, I'd rather see them lose a few games here and there in the first half of the season and do phenominally after christmas then do like they did last year and crash and burn in the second half...


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> +1
> 
> Even though were among the leagues best right now, I'd rather see them lose a few games here and there in the first half of the season and do phenominally after christmas then do like they did last year and crash and burn in the second half...



Hell yeah.  

On a side note : Win against Toronto in OT


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks are killing me.


----------



## playstopause

Martin Brodeur > Our whole team 
God damn, when he decides he gets a shutout, he gets it! Too good.

We need to win against Nashville tonight!


----------



## B Lopez

...and we finally win one. :sharks:

The vibe in the stadium was awesome last night, hasn't been like that for a while.


----------



## playstopause

Victory (finally) against Boston (again ) yesterday, 4-2.
Standings in the east are tight!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

too tight for comfort I would say... it sucks that the habs are/were in a rut but the fact that other teams got some too like Ottawa for example makes it a bit better. I still dislike losing the advantage we had on other teams 

Auburn FTW btw


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> too tight for comfort I would say...



Damn right. They should play each game like it's the last chance for a playoffs spot.



> Auburn FTW btw



Who?


----------



## technomancer

Pens have won three in a row. Now hopefully they can beat the Canucks tomorrow night 

And shit, the Pens just recalled a goaltender from the Baby Pens, which means Fleury is really injured. Figures, the guy just hits his stride and is playing well and gets injured


----------



## playstopause

Damn...




Another loss against Carolina.
Something has to happen, Mr.Gainey.


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat Canucks in the shootout!

That's two shootouts in a row that Letang has won


----------



## technomancer

Crap... uber suckage Fleury is out for six to eight weeks and Talbot is out for two to four weeks. Definitely NOT good news


----------



## playstopause

Damn, sucks for Fleury.
...

Went to the game last night. We really stole a point from Tampa and the GREAT Lecavalier.
It was so quiet in the 2nd, you could hear a fly in the Bell Center...
Not a great game, wich we lost in the shootouts. We're not doing better.


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Crap... uber suckage Fleury is out for six to eight weeks and Talbot is out for two to four weeks. Definitely NOT good news



I missed last night's game  I heard it was a really donnybrook.


----------



## playstopause

I think we should attach this thread with the new NHL thread, 'cause with that many views and all, you know, you can't let it die... 

A mod. please?


----------



## Popsyche

There was lots of goodness in this thread! All that hope for the Flyers who ended up having their worse season EVER!  

Yes! Merge these threads, please!


----------



## Kevan

Wha?!!?
CBJ beat the mighty Avalanche TWICE in one week?!?!?!?
'Tis true.

Oh, and I figured out why they call him "Cryin' Ryan" [Smyth]. That guy moans about EVERY call when he's on the ice.
Also, he took a dive tonight that Louganis would have been proud of. 
Too bad it didn't get called.


----------



## F1Filter

Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas is for the NYR to PLAY 60MIN OF CONSISTENT HOCKEY. Is that really too much to ask for???

Renny just ripped his team a new one in the post game. Saying things like "we prepared them (for the Caps physical play)...but they weren't prepared to battle back"

This early in the season and Renny is already questioning the heart of his bench. Not good. I'm sure the NY press is going to have a field day with this tomorrow.


----------



## playstopause

MERGE!

Is there a moderator in the room? 


*EDIT : Thanks Bob*!


----------



## playstopause

4 > 1 against Philly.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> 4 > 1 against Philly.



Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## playstopause

You gave it all for the Pens.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> You gave it all for the Pens.


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks 3, Canucks 1

 Take that 

Bring it Dallas


----------



## technomancer

Simon needs to be banned from the NHL, period. He tripped Ruutu tonight and then stepped on his Achilles tendon with his skate. There is just no place for that shit in the league. It's not like it's his first offense either 

Pens beat Isles 3-2


----------



## playstopause

4 >1 against Toronto.

That's better now. GO Habs GO!


----------



## F1Filter

technomancer said:


> Simon needs to be banned from the NHL, period. He tripped Ruutu tonight and then stepped on his Achilles tendon with his skate. There is just no place for that shit in the league. It's not like it's his first offense either
> 
> Pens beat Isles 3-2



 

This goon needs to be suspended permanently. I know Campbell in the past has been levying suspensions based on the resulting injury. But at this point, Simon's turning into a mockery of the league's disciplinary system. You'd figure this guy would've learned his lesson after his last suspension. Guess not...

For those who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## playstopause

Bertuzzi, go home.


----------



## B Lopez

Hope he got his ass handed to him


----------



## technomancer

F1Filter said:


> This goon needs to be suspended permanently. I know Campbell in the past has been levying suspensions based on the resulting injury. But at this point, Simon's turning into a mockery of the league's disciplinary system. You'd figure this guy would've learned his lesson after his last suspension. Guess not...



Yeah it's only a matter of time until he either kills someone or permanently ends someone's career. He needs to be given a permanent vacation. It was blind luck that Ruutu didn't get his Achilles tendon cut by that maneuver.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

good to see habs back to normal again


----------



## technomancer

Wow, Pens are sucking HARD. 4-0 loss to the Rangers


----------



## playstopause

Same here.

Lost 3-2 against Florida.


----------



## F1Filter

technomancer said:


> Wow, Pens are sucking HARD. 4-0 loss to the Rangers



Yeah, thanks for getting us out of our losing streak.  

BTW. Chris Simon gets his suspension tomorrow. Although I can't believe the arrogance of this guy. He actually thinks it's a given that he's coming back.



> "There is no excuse for my actions ... and I apologize to everyone involved," Simon said Monday in a statement. "The Islanders and I agree that the right thing to do is for me to take some time away from the team.
> 
> "I have enjoyed a long career achieving my dream of being a player in the National Hockey League and I'm proud of my accomplishments. But I acknowledge that time and assistance is needed before I return to the game."



I'd like to find the statement he released before his suspension last year. I'm almost positive that it reads nearly the same way. Sorry, but how many more chances is this guy going to get? 

EDIT: He gets a 30 game suspension. 

Simon eligible to return to NHL play in two months


----------



## technomancer

I love the first comment on this NYT article:

Nine Strikes and Hes Out? - Slap Shot - Hockey - Sports - New York Times Blog

Yeah, the league's against the Islanders. That's it. How about Simon needs to be banned from the game. This is hit EIGHTH freaking suspension, for a maneuver that could have ended another player's career. I guess the league is holding out for him to cripple or kill someone before they ban his ass


----------



## playstopause

> This is the longest suspension in league history, longer even than the 25 games Simon received for a two-handed slash to the chin of the Rangers&#8217; Ryan Hollweg last season. It was Simon&#8217;s eighth suspension in all.



They're you go, fucker! 
I still think he needs to be banned... 
But now, at least, he'll go home with no salary and will have to think about his retarded ways.


----------



## B Lopez

50 seconds left and they fuck it up. 

then they lose in SO     

Lots of fights today


----------



## Kevan

For the record, I ***WAS*** a fan of Chris Simon but that was more than a decade ago.
I've lost all respect for him in the last 2 seasons.

Keep your ring, Chris....but get the fuck out of the league.
Take that FELON Bertuzzi with ya.


NOTE: When Simon was with the Avs, he had really long hair. His nickname was "_Heavy Metal_". They'd play the intro of track 6 off UKJ's debut EP whenever he'd be announced over the PA (or do radio interviews). LOL
Samson anyone?


----------



## playstopause

Voted yet?

XM/NHL® All-Star Fan Balloting - Presented by 2K Sports


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I did 

is markov still i nthe lead for defensemen?


----------



## playstopause

Yes! And Huet is second as goaltender. 

TSN : NHL - Canada's Sports Leader


----------



## F1Filter

And in this weeks lesson of NHL Hockey....

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AT ALL TIMES


----------



## 7slinger

F1Filter said:


> And in this weeks lesson of NHL Hockey....
> 
> KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AT ALL TIMES




too bad we got absolutely shelled by Detroit yesterday 

where the fuck is Gaborik and his 5 goal outburst in that one?


----------



## technomancer

Ouch!

Off for the Pens/Bruins game soon. Hopefully the Pens show up again against the Bruins


----------



## playstopause

Another game tonight! 

Let's hope we crush Ribeiro and his Dallas Stars...


----------



## playstopause

Just for fun (just watch the Malik one  :


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Holy shit, The malik one was sweet but Datsyuk's was my favorite personally! What a goal!


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat Boston 4-2

And Gary Roberts had a 3 point night


----------



## Kevan

Robbie Shremp ROCKS!!! 

Nash had one of those "between the legs" shots during a game!


(10.25.07)

Speaking of shootouts, I remember watching Federov score the winning goal versus his old team (Detroit) last year. Fuckin' sweet.
Couldn't find any video on that. Sorry.


----------



## B Lopez

Holy crap those are some epic shots


----------



## technomancer

NHL Winter Classic tomorrow... err later today 

hopefully no other Pens get freaking injured... Roberts broke his leg at saturday night's game  So that's:

Talbot (high ankle sprain, excellent penalty killer)
Fleury (high ankle sprain, starting goaltender)
Eaton (acl, one of the better defensive defensmen)
Roberts (broken leg, just plain awesome)


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> NHL Winter Classic tomorrow... err later today



They expect a crowd of 75 000!


----------



## Kevan

Hat trick for Rick Nash last night!!!

BTW- Super Joe will be out for 3 mos. with hernia surgery. Bummer for the Avs, but also a BIG bummer for the entire NHL.
And a MASSIVE bummer for hockey fans.

Get well soon Joe!!!!


----------



## technomancer

and Crosby wins it for the Pens in a shootout 2-1 

I think Letang is really going to be a player to watch in the next couple years as he's the best mix of offensive and defensive defensemen I've seen, well, pretty much ever. He's also 4-0 in shootouts this year


----------



## B Lopez

That was a cool game, and a packed stadium.


----------



## playstopause

How was it?

Still need to catch up with the outdoor game highlights...


----------



## technomancer

Damn good game. Pens went up 1-0 early, Sabres tied it up in the 2nd, then it went to a shootout. The Pens are looking good (which is damn impressive given the number of injuries they have)


----------



## Abhorred

Yeah, the Classic was a good game. The number of fans there was amazing... even the teams seemed kind of blown away; 72 000 vs. their usual 25 000/30 000? Damn! I was even rooting for you guys, Steve, since Buffalo knocked us out of the playoffs so many times. Bastards.

Seeing the snow fly off the ice and puck during the shootout was really cool - and Sid's last goal was just a beauty. Nice and soft, right through the five-hole. Wow, I need a cold shower after saying that.


----------



## playstopause

Link for the "Classic game" shoutout :


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat the Maple Leafs 6-2 and I was at the game 

Malkin got his first NHL hat trick double 

I am amazed at how good the Pens look considering the injuries they have. Conklin is their third string goalie


----------



## playstopause

Victory against Tampa Bay! (again )











Lecavalier


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Lecavalier



Meh, never liked him myself. He's an awesome player, but has always come across as an arrogant  in the interviews I've seen with him


----------



## playstopause

Really, i don't care much about player's behavior off the ice. I stand by how they play.
Imo, he's amazing with the puck and is one of top 5 player in the league.
He's in a good position to win the scorer's championship this year, like he already did.


----------



## technomancer

WTF the Pens got a 4 minute penalty for St. Louis high sticking one of his own guys  Talk about a piss poor call.


----------



## playstopause

Victory against Boston!

Again.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Lightning 4-1 

And the game had zero impact on the scoring race


----------



## Kevan

I guess Paul Kariya and the Blues took advantage of the power tool sale at Craftsman over the holidays.
They routed the CBJ like a cheap Strat body last night. 6-1.
Ouch.


----------



## F1Filter

The Cheesesteaks completely trounced the Blueshirts tonight. Somebody must've spiked the NYR's waterbottles or something. Because they completely fell asleep after 20 min of hockey. 6 unanswered goals in this game. Enjoy your stay in the cellar Blueshirts.


----------



## Popsyche

F1Filter said:


> The Cheesesteaks completely trounced the Blueshirts tonight. Somebody must've spiked the NYR's waterbottles or something. Because they completely fell asleep after 20 min of hockey. 6 unanswered goals in this game. Enjoy your stay in the cellar Blueshirts.



 

Gotta beat those damned devils!


----------



## 7slinger

Popsyche said:


> Gotta beat those damned devils!



 Devils FTW


----------



## Popsyche

7slinger said:


> Devils FTW



Boooo! Devils! (Sorry Nats!)


----------



## 7slinger

Popsyche said:


> Boooo! Devils! (Sorry Nats!)



haha I'm actually a Wild fan but I gotta cheer for my buddy, so GO DEVS!!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

for the millionth time this thread GO BLUES!


----------



## Kevan

7 Strings of Hate said:


> for the millionth time this thread GO BLUES!


Maybe the next game. 
CBJ pwned the Blues tonight, exacting some revenge for the blowout earlier this week. Score tonight was 6-4.

Do yourself a favor and go watch the highlights on NHL.com. Nick Zherdev had (1) awesome goal and (1) *insane* goal.
With a little more confidence and a few more English lessons, he's gonna make Zetterberg look like......well....me.


----------



## Kevan

*And a hearty FUCK YOU goes out to Bettman and the NHL:*

Roberto Luongo ended up the #1 goalie for the All-Star Game, as voted for by the fans. Pascal LeClaire was #2 in the fan voting.

Mr. Luongo has declined going to the All-Star Game because his wife will be giving birth to their first child that week.
So that would mean Pascal would go, right?

WRONG!!!

The NHL has chosen Legace, Osgood, and Nabakov instead.

WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?

If you're going to ask the fans to vote, MAKE IT FUCKIN' WORTH OUR TIME AND EFFORT!
Don't slap me across the face. 

I don't think I'll bother voting for the All-Stars next year.
Apparently my vote doesn't mean shit.

Fuck you, Bettman.
Fuck you, NHL.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

thats cuz legacy owns you!! 
zheredev is the shit, very talented, but ya, cant speak english too well


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> *And a hearty FUCK YOU goes out to Bettman and the NHL:*
> 
> Roberto Luongo ended up the #1 goalie for the All-Star Game, as voted for by the fans. Pascal LeClaire was #2 in the fan voting.
> 
> Mr. Luongo has declined going to the All-Star Game because his wife will be giving birth to their first child that week.
> So that would mean Pascal would go, right?
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> The NHL has chosen Legace, Osgood, and Nabakov instead.
> 
> WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> If you're going to ask the fans to vote, MAKE IT FUCKIN' WORTH OUR TIME AND EFFORT!
> Don't slap me across the face.
> 
> I don't think I'll bother voting for the All-Stars next year.
> Apparently my vote doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Fuck you, Bettman.
> Fuck you, NHL.



That's a mothaf*ckin' steal. I just don't get it. Seriously, WTF?!?!?
That's a S-T-E-A-L.!!!

Bettman :  You go to hell and you die, bitch.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that is incredibly weak on the goalie debacle. Fuck em', I think I'll be skipping voting next year as well. I was hoping to get to see LeClaire in the pipes


----------



## Abhorred

Oh god, we're up 1-0 on Detroit at the end of the 1st... Don't choke, don't choke, don't choke.



Post-game edit:

Well that was nervewracking. We ended up winning 3-2, but lost our 2 goal lead within the span of just a few minutes, only making it up on a really ugly goal by Alfredsson. But a goal's a goal.

Steve, PTP, sorry your teams lost tonight. Especially you, Steve... God, Atlanta... We've been there. The pain fades in time.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah in a shootout with the only goal scored by Recchi who the Pens traded to Atlanta


----------



## B Lopez

Nabby! Nabby! Nabby! Nabby! Nabby!


----------



## Kevan

Pascal whipped out his dick and draped it across the NHL's face tonight.
He stopped all 3 shots in the shoot-out vs. Nashville FTW.

Yep- it was $1 hot dog night, but Bettman got cock instead.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

i'm going to the free-food game next saturday, any other of your guys teams doing that? last year was apperently the first time any major sports team had a free food game.


----------



## Kevan

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm going to the free-food game next saturday, any other of your guys teams doing that? last year was apperently the first time any major sports team had a free food game.


Yeah. They did that here a few weeks ago, but only for PSL and season ticket holders.
It was cool, but the lines were insanely long...even between periods.

And of course there were the clowns that got 27 hot dogs, 13 cheeseburgers, 9 pretzels, 11 chicken fingers, and 2 beers.
The last thing the guy needed was *more* chicken fingers.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

it was awesome here, they had stations set up everywhere
you could take 4 main items like hot dogs and nachos, and 4 side items, like popcorn and stuff at a time, and like 4 little 8 oz pepsis, but you could go through as many times as you want, no lines at all, it ruled, by the end of the night my wife was getting chicken fingers to put in her hoodie pouch to keep her hands warm before eating them


----------



## playstopause

We didn't show up against the Rangers last night. 

We got c-r-u-s-h-e-d 4-1.


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat Rangers 4-1 

and Malkin got his second NHL hat trick 

You know I really wonder what the Pens are going to do when Fleury is back from his injury as Conklin is now 11-1 in net, and Sabourin doesn't have a two way contract.


----------



## F1Filter

technomancer said:


> Pens beat Rangers 4-1
> 
> and Malkin got his second NHL hat trick



 The "Giveaway 2 Points to Every Team in the Atlantic" Division Tour 2007/2008 continues for the Blueshirts.


----------



## technomancer

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK Sid is injured, current report says high ankle sprain. If that's correct he'll be out for at least several weeks.


----------



## B Lopez

That dude rules, and high ankle sprains suck major ass. At least it's not the playoffs though.


----------



## playstopause

Ouch, that's sucks. He could lose the scoring championship with this.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah no kidding. Actually the initial rumor was that he broke it, and it sure looked like it when he was coming off the ice, so finding out it was a sprain, while it sucks, was somewhat good news 

On the bright side Lecavalier had no points toninght against the Pens


----------



## rufeo

wow nice to see an active hockey thread! Yeah just read about Sid's injury, deff not good.


----------



## technomancer

Ok you have got to be shitting me. Less than 1 minute in and Armstrong got dumped to the boards on what should have been an interference call and is in the locker room, apparently injured 

Update: Armstrong is out for the rest of the game... he came back for a bit but isn't coming back after the period break with a sore hip

Pens > Habs 2-0


----------



## Popsyche

Steve, I'm on the road. How badly did the Flyers annihilate the Lon Giland Icelanders?


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Steve, I'm on the road. How badly did the Flyers annihilate the Lon Giland Icelanders?



Philly > Islanders 5-3


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

tonight was not our night


----------



## B Lopez

Damn. Hammered 6-3 by the Wings


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Philly > Islanders 5-3


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Pens > Habs 2-0



Yep. 

 @ Sabourin.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

OMG WE WON AGAINST THE DEVILS ON THEIR OWN TURF 

What a comeback that was!


----------



## playstopause

Great game indeed. We finally win in New Jersey.


----------



## Kevan

*Remind me AGAIN why Pascal LeClaire isn't representing the West in the All-Star game....*

Congrats to the CBJ on the win in Chi-town tonight, and to Pascal for his LEAGUE-LEADING *eighth* shutout.


----------



## technomancer

Not a good night for the Pens. 4-3 loss to Philly and Laraque is probably going to be suspended for a STUPID hit from behind into the boards


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> *Remind me AGAIN why Pascal LeClaire isn't representing the West in the All-Star game....*
> 
> Congrats to the CBJ on the win in Chi-town tonight, and to Pascal for his LEAGUE-LEADING *eighth* shutout.



That's complete NONSENSE!!! I'm still pissed about it. Especially since Luongo won't be going.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Not a good night for the Pens. 4-3 loss to Philly and Laraque is probably going to be suspended for a STUPID hit from behind into the boards



Although that was a pretty brutal hit. Downey (I think it was shoulda kept his head up when facing the boards like that, he even looked in back of him twice before getting to the puck. I mean, c'mon!


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Although that was a pretty brutal hit. Downey (I think it was shoulda kept his head up when facing the boards like that, he even looked in back of him twice before getting to the puck. I mean, c'mon!



My favorite part of the whole thing was Philly's coach whining about it and that Laraque should be suspended because the head was clearly targeted. Like ummm no jackass, he hit him square in the numbers, his head then hit the boards. The rule is if you target the hit AT the head. You'd think with Philly's leading the league in suspensions this year for hits to the head he'd know that 

I do agree it was a brutal hit, but I gotta' say I'm glad the league doesn't seem to be considering a suspension at this point


----------



## rufeo

Im so pissed that I live in Lansing, Michigan and will not be able to watch all star weekend? Why the hell does it have to be on VS and why must I have the Big Ten Network instead of VS. lol Anyone know any sites streaming the festivities?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Anybody else a bit dissapointed with the new Breakaway Challenge? There wasn't much flash going on and Nabokov's poke checks on St. Louis were out of place and fucking dumb.


----------



## playstopause

I haven't seen anything from the All-Stars week-end beside the rookie "game", wich i liked a lot.


----------



## technomancer

Wow, Nash got robbed with 4 goals and losing the MVP to Stall with 2 goals and an assist


----------



## Kevan

technomancer said:


> Wow, Nash got robbed with 4 goals and losing the MVP to Stall with 2 goals and an assist


Yeah, I'm gonna have to go with ya on that.

Maybe the NHL can swipe a little more CBJ morale and, say, limit teams with only 4 letters in their state name to have a maximum of 82 pts. during the regular season.

Anything else you want, Bettman? You fuck.
I mean, Detroit really does deserve to be it's own division, right?

If you listen close, you can hear MLB laughing at all of us.


I *SWORE* I wasn't going to watch the game. 
I really wasn't.
I flipped through the FOUR HUNDRED channels on digital cable to find "_Legends Of The Fall_" or "_Daddy Day Care_" or the NHL AllStar Game.
I was fuct.

But I wasn't as fuct as Bettman.
Hearing the boo's rain down on him at the end of the game was AWESOME. They did the same thing to him here during the NHL Draft.
That guy could fuck up an AllStar game.

Oh....wait.....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

He's got his own channel on XM radio now. You should call and tell him how you feel


----------



## Kevan

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> He's got his own channel on XM radio now. You should call and tell him how you feel


Last time I heard boos like that, OJ was late getting on a plane.
I think Bettman knows.

Plus, he's got more powerful people hunting his head: the NHL Players.

I heard it tonight when Legace was in net. A few of the goalies were mic'd up during the game (which is pretty cool from a fans standpoint). Manny and Gary had a quick little 'discussion' live on the air:

*DOC EMERICK*: "_Manny, it's just you and the commissioner right now. Do you have anything you'd like to say?_"
*MANNY*: "_Yeah. Stop taking away our inches!_"
*SHITHEAD*: "_You guys need to stop being so big._"
*MANNY*: "_I'm only 5'9"!!!!_"
*SHITHEAD*: [dead air]

Bettman couldn't come back from that with Robert Schimmel and Bill Hicks as his writers.
PWNED!


----------



## playstopause

So...



The real season starts tonight. Let's separate men from childrens!

GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

There was an article on NHL.com yesterday about how the habs are defying all predictions and assumptions. Carbonneau said that "Getting to the playoffs is still our number one priority, but considering how well we'eve been playing lately were steadily focusing on the teams that are ahead of us instead of the teams that are behind." Ottawa is the only team ahead right now. We're 6 points behind them, and we play against them 5 times in the next 33 games. Here's to hoping our crazy playing in january is a sign of things to come  

I hope I get to see the day where all these hockey "knowitalls" eat their words when the team they predicted finishing 13th in the conference can finish among the top spots. 

GO HABS GO!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

^

 Amen.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Devils 4-2 

With 1/2 the freaking team injured and a defenseman playing forward 

Now if Philly had just had the common courtesy to LOSE we'd be first in the division


----------



## playstopause

Habs > Capitals 4-0.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Habs > Isles 4 - 1

3 points away from the Sens  

We NEED to win against the Rangers tomorrow!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Viva Kovalev. A win tomorrow and we're red hot.


----------



## playstopause

We're 1 point from the lead in the east. 4 Montreal > 3 Ottawa.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> We're 1 point from the lead in the east. 4 Montreal > 3 Ottawa.



And the fucking flyers are right on our tails  

God I hate that team  no offense to flyers fans...

Oh well, I guess I should be happy that were onyl a single point away from tops now! Plekanec + Kovalev + Kostitsyn brothers


----------



## Kevan

Holy crap. 
Now I know why A.O. is getting $134 mil.
The guy is fuckin' unbelievable. 

Then again, so is Nash:
CBJ doing a double PK (5 on 3), Rick intercepts a pass up by the blue line and streaks (as much as a 6'3", 225# guy can) down and pwns the goalie.
A.O. didn't have a chance in hell of stopping Nash on that one.

Some REALLY BAD non-calls, for both sides tonight.
And one of the refs got tangled up with a Washington player during a breakaway, basically taking that 2nd defenseman out, giving Nash the 1-on-1.
Nash scored. 

A freak "ring around the goal posts" goal tied up the game, and we went to OT.
I was BEGGING for a shoot out, but it was not to happen.
A.O. comes through (with about a minute left) with a semi-impossible shot.
The guy is unreal.

I'm gonna go to NHL.com now and check the highlights. I'm SURE I'm in them a few times (look for the guy with the burgundy Colorado Avalanche 3rd jersey). There were some BIG hits in front of our seats, and the OT goal celebration happened right in front of us.

The CBJ did play good D tonight, and that got them one point. 
In today's Western Conf (yes Bettman- there's an entire OTHER conference out there!), every point is worth it's weight in gold.

The usher for our section is getting familiar with Rachel and I. Tonight, between periods, he asked, "_I always see you with an Avs jersey. When are you going to get a BlueJacket jersey?_"
"_The day they make the playoffs._"


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> Holy crap.
> Now I know why A.O. is getting $134 mil.
> The guy is fuckin' unbelievable.



 Incredible : 50 goals!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah he's arguably the best goal scorer in the league ATM. With the exception of the Pens last game against the Caps (which was just nuts) they seem to have AOs number though... he's got almost no points against them this year.

Oh and I'll join the hate of the Flyers... they seem to really have the Pens number this year


----------



## Popsyche

Don't hate on the Flyers! Join me in hatin' in those damn Devils!


----------



## playstopause

There's enough room to hate both the Devils AND the Flyers!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> There's enough room to hate both the Devils AND the Flyers!





here, have some rep


----------



## 7slinger

the Devils own your face


----------



## Kevan

Unless, of course, you look like this:







...or this....






...or this....


----------



## playstopause

7slinger said:


> the Devils own your face



NOT.





You're not far though.


----------



## 7slinger

Devs - just a little more offense and the Eastern conf will fall


----------



## playstopause

It's mostly the Senators falling at this point...


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Isles 4-3

We're tied with the Flyers now with 65 points


----------



## Kevan

CBJ won tonight as well vs. PHX. 2-1
Great game, which included ANOTHER shortie by the Jackets: Chimera in the 1st period. 
"Tricky Nicky" had the other goal. I saw Kris Russell (defenseman) put on a puck handling seminar in the 2nd period too!


As a side note:
It was nice to see Rick Tocchet back behind the bench in Phoenix tonight.


----------



## playstopause

Lost against (i fucking hate) Toronto.






Grr.


----------



## F1Filter

The Blueshirts visited the Cheesesteaks this afternoon. And a whole lot of old time hockey ensued during the 2nd period.  

PENALTY SUMMARY
1st Period
01:51 Rozsival, M. : Interference - 2 min
14:59 Lupul, J. : Hooking - 2 min
19:12 Prucha, P. : Roughing - 2 min
19:12 Richards, M. : Roughing - 2 min
2nd Period
02:43 Cote, R. : Interference - 2 min
12:33 Orr, C. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
12:33 Cote, R. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
12:33 Tyutin, F. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
12:33 Downie, S. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
12:33 Hollweg, R. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
12:33 Dowd, J. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
12:59 Prucha, P. : Roughing - 2 min
12:59 Richards, M. : Roughing - 2 min
12:59 Avery, S. : Misconduct (10 min) - 0 min
15:15 Jagr, J. : Interference - 2 min
17:48 Dubinsky, B. : Hi-sticking - 2 min
20:00 Dubinsky, B. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
20:00 Richards, M. : Fighting (maj) - 5 min
3rd Period
01:27 Jones, R. : Slashing - 2 min
05:46 Downie, S. : Elbowing - 2 min
07:19 Dubinsky, B. : Hi-sticking - 2 min
11:36 Strudwick, J. : Tripping - 2 min

Fun game. The NYR badly needed these 2 points.


----------



## technomancer

The Good: Pens > Kings 4-2 and NY beat Philly so the Pens are #1 in the Division (and if they can beat the Flyers tomorrow they'll stay there) 

The Bad: While I was at the game FedEx tried to deliver my Schecter Hellraiser... I wasn't here so I won't get it until Tuesday


----------



## playstopause

OUchhhh. My heart.

We lost 6-1 against Ottawa.   Grrr.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Flyers 4-3 putting them first in the division by 3 points


----------



## playstopause

Does someone here like the Flyers beside Pop?


----------



## DelfinoPie

Lost to Florida!

Florida - 6, Boston - 3.


----------



## playstopause

Didn't know englishman liked anything beside football!


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Does someone here like the Flyers beside Pop?



I LOVE the Flyers. Been a fan since birth! I was a little upset at their loss to Pittsburgh today, but it was a well fought game. I hope they win the cup this year!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Ok, then i'll admit.
I was a real fan of this guy :


----------



## DelfinoPie

playstopause said:


> Didn't know englishman liked anything beside football!



I honestly couldn't give an arse about football lol. I used to watch Aston Villa play when I was younger but not anymore, I lost interest.

Got interested in NHL around the age of 10 and have been hooked ever since


----------



## playstopause

DelfinoPie said:


> Got interested in NHL around the age of 10 and have been hooked ever since



Nice.  You have no trouble getting the games on cable?


----------



## sakeido

Jesus, Zednik got hit in the neck with a skate by accident. It was like Clint Malarchuk all over again except this time, no video thank god.
The people's faces say it all... 





TSN : NHL - Canada's Sports Leader


----------



## F1Filter

^ That's the 2nd skate related injury in two days. During the Sat afternoon game with the NYR -vs- Flyers. Linesman Pat Dapuzzo got hit in the face with a skate. During the broadcast, it looked like it was more of an errant stick that accidentally hit him. But the post game news revealed it was much worse.


----------



## Kevan

-Richard Zednik Injury-
*(NO BLOOD; NO GORE)* 

Realtime:


Post-injury w/announcement:


HUGE props to Zednik for having the presence of mind to say 'screw the game; I've got a major problem here' and race to the bench.
He probably saved his own life.

Kudos to the Buffalo medical staff and all at HSBC Arena.
Including the fans.

Let's hope Richard comes back 100%.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Fuck, thats a scary scenario!

Glad to hear he's doing alright but shiiiiiiit, that looked bad.


----------



## Popsyche

He's stable and recovering from surgery to a cut jugular artery.


----------



## sakeido

Somebody said that the trainer who helped him was the same one (working for buffalo) who helped Malachuk all those years ago as well.


----------



## playstopause

That was way, way less scary then the Clint Malarchuk incident...



*WARNING!!! THE NEXT PIC IS NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART!!!*










You ready?










There you go!












Now that was some spooky shit I'll always remember!





























WARNING : DO NOT LOOK AT THE ABOVE OF YOU'RE A FAINT OF HEART!!!


----------



## sakeido

The original TV videos are on youtube. It is more fucked up seeing it in motion... it is like spurting out and you just see it for two seconds before they figure out what is going on and zoom back out.


----------



## Blood Tempest

That is some really scary footage. I hope he makes a full recovery and can play again.


----------



## playstopause

sakeido said:


> The original TV videos are on youtube. It is more fucked up seeing it in motion... it is like spurting out and you just see it for two seconds before they figure out what is going on and zoom back out.



I know, but i'm still traumatized from seeing it back in the day!


----------



## DelfinoPie

You can leave messages for Zednik on the Panthers site, wishing him well and what not 

Bruins - Hurricanes tomorrow


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> HUGE props to Zednik for having the presence of mind to say 'screw the game; I've got a major problem here' and race to the bench.
> He probably saved his own life.
> 
> Kudos to the Buffalo medical staff and all at HSBC Arena.
> Including the fans.
> 
> Let's hope Richard comes back 100%.



+1 That's some scary shit, damn glad he's going to be ok


----------



## Kevan

ZEDNIK UPDATE!!!

Florida Panthers - News: Zednik Alert, Talking - 02/11/2008

Surgery was successful and he's going to be alright!!!


BTW- the carotid artery and the jugular vein are the two main blood movers between the heart and the head. 
Of the two, the carotid has the higher pressure.
Cutting either is WICKED BAD, but more psi with the carotid.


----------



## playstopause

Interview with Malarchuk, back in the days :



Interesting facts that happened during the incident :

- 3 players puked on the ice because of the amount of blood.
- 12 persons in the crowd lost consciousness.
- 2 persons in the crowd had a heart attack.

The wound needed 300 stitches to be "closed".


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Interesting facts that happened during the incident :
> 
> - 3 players puked on the ice because of the amount of blood.
> - 12 persons in the crowd lost consciousness.
> - 2 persons in the crowd had a heart attack.
> 
> The wound needed 300 stitches to be "closed".



 Holy shit!


----------



## F1Filter

Great news 

Panthers' Richard Zednik leaves hospital, returns to Florida



> "I remember everything," Zednik told The Buffalo News. "I remember the doctor holding my neck and telling him, 'Don't push so hard. I can't breathe.' I talked to my trainer (Dave Zenobi). I remember them saying, 'OK, go to surgery."'



 Whatever gave them the hint he needed surgery? The massive amounts of blood spurting out the side his neck wasn't enough of a clue?

I wouldn't be surprised if his teammates start calling him "The Black Knight" when he comes back.


----------



## playstopause

Unfortunately, it looks like Zednick won't be back this season...







... In the meantime, back-to-back games against the Flyers this weekend.


----------



## Kevan

They said on the radio that Zednik lost FIVE PINTS of blood.
The human body only has about TEN PINTS.
It's unreal that he's alive.


Back to the NHL season....
The schitzophrenic CBJ are driving me crazy. They play like shit one game, then follow it up with a scorcher where the only person who didn't have point was Hitch.
Or maybe he did.

The Jackets hosted the Blackhawks a few days ago and got pwned, hard, 7-2. They hop on a plane/bus and cruise into Joe Louis Arena to face the NHL's best, the Redwings.
Nash, Zherdev, Hainsey each scored one, and Modin had a pair of goals.
LeClaire was awesome in net again, and the one that did get past him....he got most of it. It was painful to watch it trickle in past the goal line.

The turn-around was amazing. I got a call from a friend after the 2nd period, "_Are you sure this is the NHL-leading Detroit team?_" I said, "_No. This is the pissed-off-they-got-routed-last-game BlueJackets team._"


Rachel guessed that Hitch went to the Detroit morning skate and said, "_I don't give a fuck who you are; play like that again, and I'll trade your ass._"

Judging by the team's play last night, I'd say she guessed pretty damn close.


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like Zednick won't be back this season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... In the meantime, back-to-back games against the Flyers this weekend.



AND GO FLY BOYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

You know what.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Damn Flyers lost last night!  I think they're gonna be plenty pissed and driven to win tonight. 

BTW, I thought that was a bullshit call in the third period about what should have been a goal. Everyone knows that puck was under Price's leg. No one pushed him, he fell trying to make a save. BULL I tell you. Should have been a 1-1 game and OT to follow. I thought there was some lame officiating going on last night. But hey, it happens. More power to Montreal. They pissed off one of the most violent teams in the league. Not wise.


----------



## Kevan

The CBJ is heading on it's Eastern Canada road-trip this week.

We're comin' to get ya!


----------



## playstopause

Blood Tempest said:


> I thought there was some lame officiating going on last night.



True that... On both sides.
The game tonight is going to be electric!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Blood Tempest said:


> Damn Flyers lost last night!  I think they're gonna be plenty pissed and driven to win tonight.
> 
> BTW, I thought that was a bullshit call in the third period about what should have been a goal. Everyone knows that puck was under Price's leg. No one pushed him, he fell trying to make a save. BULL I tell you. Should have been a 1-1 game and OT to follow. I thought there was some lame officiating going on last night. But hey, it happens. More power to Montreal. They pissed off one of the most violent teams in the league. Not wise.



That was never a goal  Price was pushed into the net by 140 people on both sides of the team. It doesn't matter if the puck is in the net either, if neither the ref nor the people upstairs watching the video can see the puck then it can't be called. It sucks, I know... we had that happen to the habs before also, although IIRC that was actually a legitimate goal  I agree that there were bad calls on both sides, especially that second goalie interference call, Price did some good acting there 

I'm hoping Price gets another shutout. Why? Because that little pussy Briere was frustrated after the game and instead of letting the boys give Price the puck for his first shutout, he flipped in into the crowd. How sportsmanlike of him  

Also, I'd like to add that there is absolutely NOTHING to be proud out of having the most violent team in the league 



playstopause said:


> True that... On both sides.
> The game tonight is going to be electric!



Oh hell yes!


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> The CBJ is heading on it's Eastern Canada road-trip this week.
> 
> We're comin' to get ya!



Good luck! 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm hoping Price gets another shutout. Why? Because that little pussy Briere was frustrated after the game and instead of letting the boys give Price the puck for his first shutout, he flipped in into the crowd. How sportsmanlike of him



No fucking way! He did that?!?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

...And we are tied with Ottawa


----------



## Blood Tempest

Was it just me or did the Flyers look like they played like ass? I mean, I give credit where credit is due, Montreal played a good game, but the Flyers didn't look like they were even playing up to their par. Something was weird with them tonight. It was a good game nonetheless. There were a lot less bad calls. I definitely agree Saturday night's game was full of bad ones on both sides as well. Oh well, Flyers need to put up or shut up now. Every game counts and they're not acting like it. They keep this up, they can kiss the playoffs goodbye. They better step it up, starting now.


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ...And we are tied with Ottawa



Something tells me i need to post this again...


----------



## Blood Tempest

Flyers vs. Ottawa...LET'S GO FLYERS!!!

I predict a Flyer victory over Ottawa 3-2. 

*End of 1st Period...*
Ottawa - 1
Philadelphia - 0
Damnit. 1st period has been total phail! Flyers need to step it up big time. START LAYING THE BIG HITS!!!! 

*End of 2nd Period...
*Ottawa - 2
Philadelphia - 1
The whole 2nd period was a complete bust until within the last 30 seconds, Timonen scores a short handed goal!!! They're still in it! I hope they come out blazing in the 3rd, keep Ottawa scoreless, and make at least 2 more goals.


----------



## playstopause

OH MY GOD!!!!!! 

One of the best hockey game i've ever seen!!! 
Historical game too : first time ever to come back from a 0-5 deficit!!! We win 6-5 in OT!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Congrats to your boys!

Flyers = phail.

god damnit. February has sucked squirrel's nuts for the Flyers...wtf.


----------



## Popsyche

Blood Tempest said:


> Congrats to your boys!
> 
> Flyers = phail.
> 
> god damnit. February has sucked squirrel's nuts for the Flyers...wtf.



Eric, I'm too depressed to rant about the Flyers currently, so everybody... Whatever he says, I +1


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!
> 
> One of the best hockey game i've ever seen!!!
> Historical game too : first time ever to come back from a 0-5 deficit!!! We win 6-5 in OT!!!



This game has made my week... no.. month


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> Eric, I'm too depressed to rant about the Flyers currently, so everybody... Whatever he says, I +1



Dude, so am I. I'm 8 games sick and tired of seeing them lose. Seriously, an 8 game losing streak! This is the wrong time of the season for this crap to be happening! Every game counts now, they can't let this keep happening. Let's hope and pray that they beat the San Jose Sharks. If they don't, I seriously might go fucking emo...well thats a stretch, but you get the picture. At least they get a point for the loss...but it's still a loss. I'm really pulling for them to make the playoffs.

I wanna see a championship parade in my lifetime!!!


----------



## technomancer

Pens come from behind to beat Florida 3-2 AND Malkin is now leading the scoring race 

That was one hell of a fun game to be at 



playstopause said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!
> 
> One of the best hockey game i've ever seen!!!
> Historical game too : first time ever to come back from a 0-5 deficit!!! We win 6-5 in OT!!!



That's freaking awesome! I was watching the scoreboard in the arena saw the score start evening up, very cool that they came back and won


----------



## F1Filter

technomancer said:


> That's freaking awesome! I was watching the scoreboard in the arena saw the score start evening up, very cool that they came back and won



No it wasn't  

Actually it really was a fun game. People I was watching with, were already asking to change the channel after the Habs went down 5 goals. I told them: "Oh you have NOOOO idea what the NYR's season has been like".


----------



## technomancer

F1Filter said:


> No it wasn't
> 
> Actually it really was a fun game. People I was watching with, were already asking to change the channel after the Habs went down 5 goals. I told them: "Oh you have NOOOO idea what the NYR's season has been like".



Any game where another team in the Atlantic division loses is fun for me


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Any game where another team in the Atlantic division loses is fun for me



Who's going to lose in tomorrow's game?


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Who's going to lose in tomorrow's game?



Not the Flyers...only because they don't play... I shouldn't say things like that about my boys, but they really need to step it up. I know Hatcher and Gagne are hurt, but c'mon!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Who's going to lose in tomorrow's game?



are we playing in Mtl or in Pittsburg tomorrow?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

As stated before, blues rule, all your other teams lick man balls


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> are we playing in Mtl or in Pittsburg tomorrow?



4 games in a row in Montreal, including that EPIC one yesterday. Everybody talked about it today! 



7 Strings of Hate said:


> As stated before, blues rule, all your other teams lick man balls


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


>



+1. Exactly!


----------



## playstopause

So...

BIG cover page this morning on the newspaper...
APPARENTLY, Marian Hossa is coming to Montreal! I'll wait this confirms before i jump all over the place...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm more concerned about who Bob's gonna be trading him for... I mean, I really trust the man, but I really like our time this year 

if that Hossa rumor has to do with his shirt and/or his gloves... then its nothing but a rumor


----------



## playstopause

Yep, it's just rumors. 

Looks like Rider, Streit and / or Higgins could go.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Ugh...FUCKING FLYERS!  That's all I can say...wtf...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'd like to take a moment and thank Montreal "goalie" Cristobal Huet for helping his team lose a game that they otherwise wouldn't have lost. Last but not least let's not forget the refs, who only have one job to do but can't seem to do it right... 

Congratulations Malkin, you just beat the Habs on your own


----------



## playstopause

^



Props to the Pens. I'd rather lose against them than Ottawa. Do you guys really need Crosby anyway?


----------



## Kevan

CBJ WINS IN OTTAWA!!!

Went to a shoot-out, where Slick Rick and Tricky Nicky schooled Ray Emery.
Alfredsson and Vermette were denied by Pascal LeClaire: "_You'll get nothing and like it!_" 

Zherdev really deserved the GWG. He's been busting his ass on the ice lately, and displaying moves Zetterberg has to Tivo in slo-mo to figure out. 

BTW- Federov's still got it. His goal was a laser. 
No chance for Emery. Well, he can watch it on TSN later.


----------



## Kevan

No Carey Price fans posting in between periods?


----------



## technomancer

Yay! Pens gave away a game to Ottawa today. I can't believe they blew a freaking 3-0 lead


----------



## Kevan

*SHUTOUT #9!!!*

Maybe it's because this is his hometown arena.
Maybe it's because he's seen Gainey & Roy play (and win Stanley Cups, plural) there as a kid.
Maybe it's because he bought 25 tickets for his family and a bunch of friends to be at the game in Montreal this evening.

Whatever the reason, Pascal LeClaire was in the zone tonight.
31 shots.
31 saves.

The rest of the CBJ looked good as well: Nash, Murrary, and Malhotra each scoring goals (yes- Manny scored!), and the D putting on a clinic during the penalty kills.

The CBJ need to get a little better at taking penalties. Tonight the refs only missed/mis-called a couple; the rest are on the players.
Clean but hard, fellas.

BTW- Huge props to Bob Gainey. He's a great hockey "guy" and deservedly got his number (23) retired tonight.
He's one of the good guys.


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> No Carey Price fans posting in between periods?





Props to Leclaire! Yet another great goalie from Quebec. 



Kevan said:


> BTW- Huge props to Bob Gainey. He's a great hockey "guy" and deservedly got his number (23) retired tonight.
> He's one of the good guys.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

+1 to everything Kevan said, Columbus played some great hockey tonight... unfortunately, Price wasn't on top of his game and we weren't necessarily inspired either, but oh well...


----------



## Blood Tempest

Fucking. Flyers. 

That is all.


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks @ Pens

We might win this one since we're not at home


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

B Lopez said:


> Sharks @ Pens
> 
> We might win this one since we're not at home



We had that problem in the first half of the season, pwning everything when away and fucking up when were home


----------



## B Lopez

Cool. I haven't been to a game all season where they've won at home 

We've got a knack for losing in the last 20 seconds.


----------



## Kevan

Hey Lopez-
I'm curious as to how Jody Shelley was/is being received in San Jose.
He was a great 'character' here. I hope he brings you guys the same fun....and "physical play". 

I have a Shelley stick-mask downstairs somewhere.
I might bring it to the game on Weds.


----------



## B Lopez

Just another player. I had to go look up what you were talking about.


----------



## Blood Tempest

If the Flyers don't beat the Sabres tonight, I think I'm gonna go insane.

I still can't get over the fact that they threw away that game against Florida with 3.7 seconds left, then got owned because of a stupid penalty in over time. UGH! So frustrated with them. They gotta pull through tonight.


----------



## Popsyche

Blood Tempest said:


> If the Flyers don't beat the Sabres tonight, I think I'm gonna go insane.
> 
> I still can't get over the fact that they threw away that game against Florida with 3.7 seconds left, then got owned because of a stupid penalty in over time. UGH! So frustrated with them. They gotta pull through tonight.



Dude, Not much we can do, with everybody who scores out injured. They can muck it up all they want, but with no shooters.....


----------



## playstopause

I wonder what Brière thinks about his team right now... 
Made the right choice, Daniel?


----------



## B Lopez

Go Sharks


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> Dude, Not much we can do, with everybody who scores out injured. They can muck it up all they want, but with no shooters.....



Very true. I mean they're (usually) right there, then the game is lost. The Florida game was just a straight up heartbreaker and I fucking knew it was coming to. I called it. I said to my gf; "watch this babe, they're gonna fuck it up." and she said "no way, they got it." then the Panters scored and her jaw dropped. Fucking blows! We need our guys back ASAP!



playstopause said:


> I wonder what Brière thinks about his team right now...
> Made the right choice, Daniel?



He's happy where he's at. He's doing his part. I'm a big fan of his now. He just needs a little more offensive help. Injuries FTL.


You guys think the Flyers will be able to beat the Sabres tonight? I dunno wtf I'm gonna do if they don't.


----------



## playstopause

I'm saying this because Brière went for the Flyers mainly because of his friends (Biron, Gagné) and none of them is playing. Mouahahahah


----------



## Blood Tempest

But when they're back in full force, it's pwnage time once again.


----------



## Popsyche

Blood Tempest said:


> But when they're back in full force, it's pwnage time once again.


----------



## Blood Tempest

You know it's true!


----------



## playstopause

I know. 
But in the meantime...


----------



## Blood Tempest

Yeah...This Sabres game isn't making me happy so far. I'm getting so pissed.

WOW! How about that 1st Period? The Sabres score 3 straight goals and the Flyers rally 2 back right away! This game is gonna be a nail biter until the end. I can see it coming.

OH SHIZNIT! We're in overtime!!!!

SHOOTOUT?! OH CRAP! MY STOMACH IS TIED IN KNOTS!!! 

HOW FUCKING SWEET WAS THAT?!?!?!?!!!!! BRIERE BEATING HIS OLD TEAM IN THE SHOOTOUT!!!! I LOVE IT!!! 10 games SNAPPED!

Now to make things better, I just heard the Flyers signed Prospal to their roster!


----------



## Kevan

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!*

NHL.com - 2008 Trade Deadline

FOPPA IS BACK!!!


----------



## playstopause

OMG!!! Huet traded to the Capitals!  Did not see this one coming up AT ALL!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Talk about some surprising moves! Gotta love trade deadline time in the NHL! Doesn't get more secretive and exciting in any sport other than this. I'm sooooo excited about Prospal becoming a Flyer!!! I can't wait to see him tear the ice up with the likes of Briere, Richards, Umberger, and Gagne when he returns. This is gonna get REALLY interesting. Philly just got that much better!


----------



## playstopause

Oh my motherf*cki'n god... Penguins win the Marian Hossa lottery. 
 you guys. Now i can totally see you win the cup within 5 years. Steve, you better be happy man! 

... On our side, looks like we just lost Huet and got nothing at all. We are NOT a better team today. I'm PISSED!


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand Marian Hossa, Pascal Dupuis, and Hal Gill are now Penguins.

Personally I think the price they paid was WAY too fucking high for Hossa. They gave up Colby Armstrong, Erik Christensen, Angelo Esposito, AND a first round draft pick for a player that while good will fucking be long gone in July when he's an unrestricted free agent.

So the Pens should be set for the rest of the year


----------



## coupe89

B Lopez said:


> Go Sharks




I agree.


----------



## Kevan

Wow.
I'm sitting here in absolute shock.

In a town where they're DYING for a playoff game, the mgmt. decides, "_Fuck it. We'll never make it_" and trades off two of it's biggest names.

*Federov is now with the Capitals* (Good luck in the East, Sergi).

*Foote is back with the Avs* (I knew he couldn't stay away....).

Sure is nice to have $10.6 million back.
Too bad there's ABSOULTELY NOTHING to do with it.

Unless something amazing happens (see also: miracle), I won't be purchasing season tickets next year. 
The mgmt. has sealed that deal too.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Aaaand Marian Hossa, Pascal Dupuis, and Hal Gill are now Penguins.
> 
> Personally I think the price they paid was WAY too fucking high for Hossa. They gave up Colby Armstrong, Erik Christensen, Angelo Esposito, AND a first round draft pick for a player that while good will fucking be long gone in July when he's an unrestricted free agent.
> 
> So the Pens should be set for the rest of the year



I think so also, considering his contract ending in July and the amount of canons you guys already have. I wouldn't be surprised if production went down when Crosby comes back into your lineup. Let's just say I'm just happy I didn't pay that much for Hossa. I did however, really want him in my lineup 

LET'S GO PRICE! Show everyone what I know you are made of! I'm personally not that surprised Huet was traded, the signs were there, especially the fat the he's giving tonights game to Price which was announced yesterday morning I think. 

I'm saddened by how people are critisizing Bob Gainey right now. The man knows what he's doing, and does the best with what he can. People forget that we liberated $2.75million in salary cap space when we trade huet. People are also forgetting that most of our team right now is made up of draft picks. Suffice to say I think we have a great team.

It'll be interesting to see how things go in the next few weeks...



Kevan said:


> Wow.
> I'm sitting here in absolute shock.
> 
> In a town where they're DYING for a playoff game, the mgmt. decides, "_Fuck it. We'll never make it_" and trades off two of it's biggest names.
> 
> *Federov is now with the Capitals* (Good luck in the East, Sergi).
> 
> *Foote is back with the Avs* (I knew he couldn't stay away....).
> 
> Sure is nice to have $10.6 million back.
> Too bad there's ABSOULTELY NOTHING to do with it.
> 
> Unless something amazing happens (see also: miracle), I won't be purchasing season tickets next year.
> The mgmt. has sealed that deal too.



That was pretty surprising for me too... I was atleast expecting you guys to sign someone crazy if you were going to give that much away  I'm so happy I'm not a columbus fan right now


----------



## Blood Tempest

The Capitals definitely came out on top for trade deadline day. They did some major dealing! Who knows what will happen with them now?!

 Still hyped about Prospal in a Flyers jersey!!!


----------



## playstopause

Victory 5-1 against Atlanta! Carey Price played his best.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Victory 5-1 against Atlanta! Carey Price played his best.


----------



## Kevan

After much deliberation, both with myself and Rachel, I've made the executive decision that we're going to the game tonight vs. the Sharks.

Of course, I will not be wearing my FOOTE jersey, nor any of my Avalanche jerseys. I will wear the red IIHF Russian team jersey w/no name on it, as my self-imposed, one-game sign of solidarity.

I believe in Slick Rick, Tricky Nicky, Rusty, Veebs, Chimmer, Manno, Passy and the rest of the guys who are left (after managment's botched attempts to score Brad Richards and sign Footer to another 2 years. [both admitted in press conf. yesterday]), and I believe they can still make the playoffs.
I will go tonight and cheer the TEAM on.

I will also setup the iPod Touch to display a scrolling message to those on the ice and the cameras across from us:

*PLEASE DON'T TRADE ME!!!*




BLopez- If you watch the game tonight, our seats are to Pascal's left (1st and 3rd periods), over by the face-off circle, 1 row back from the glass. The jersey is bright red. Can't miss it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'll try to get the Colombus game... just so I can see Mr. Tremol-No on TV


----------



## Kevan

CORRECTION: At tonight's game we were in our "alternate seats"- 4th row, on the goal line. Basically, the same position as posted before, but 2 rows back and a little to the right.

Did anyone see the game or all you all too busy watching Buffalo put on a goal scoring clinic?


----------



## Blood Tempest

I was busy playing my guitar.  I tend to forget about other hockey games besides when the Flyers play


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I couldn't get it on TV... I'll try and spot you on the replays XD


----------



## technomancer

Blood Tempest said:


> I was busy playing my guitar.  I tend to forget about other hockey games besides when the Flyers play



And even when they do play he tries to forget it... ZING 

On a serious note, today is the first game Hossa and company will be playing for the Pens. Should be interesting. Looks like picking up Gill happened just in time since Scuderi got his finger shattered at Tuesday night's game and will probably be out until the playoffs. I swear the Pens are like the poster children for injured players this year


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> And even when they do play he tries to forget it... ZING
> I swear the Pens are like the poster children for injured players this year





The Flyers are the poster children. I hope Vinny lights it up tonight!


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> And even when they do play he tries to forget it... ZING



I LOL'd!!! That was a good one...but I don't forget. Tonight they play Ottawa 



Popsyche said:


> The Flyers are the poster children. I hope Vinny lights it up tonight!



No joke there buddy. I can't wait to see Vinny in a Flyers jersey putting the puck in the net!!!


----------



## playstopause

Looks like someone pierced the Conklin wall. Fleury's back!


----------



## technomancer

Jesus Christ the Pens are cursed.

Hossa was injured in the first period and is expected to be out for a week WTF?!?!?! What really pisses me off is that it was pretty much identical to a hit Ruutu got a penalty and a game misconduct for, but there wasn't even a freaking penalty 

On top of that they just played like complete shit and lost to Boston 5-1


----------



## Blood Tempest

The Flyers fucking dominated the Senators tonight. Pure Flyers ownage. We need moar of that!!!


----------



## playstopause

Win 6-2 against Buffalo.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Win 6-2 against Buffalo.


----------



## Kevan

Even with the referees and team managment seeming to do everything to keep the CBJ from making the playoffs (ever), the TEAM delivered a swift kick in the nuts to all of them tonight by beating Vancouver 3-2 in OT.

The two best goalies in the West (the league?) went at it tonight, and each had a flukey goal and each had a true burn. In OT, Zherdev made a beautiful pass to Chimera who chipped the puck up and over Luongo for the win. Chimera had about 11 *sweet* chances all night, with Roberto putting on some kind of puck stopping seminar. LOL Pascal had the same type of class over in his net; the Sedin twins and Naslund were held pointless tonight.

Down 0-2 going into the 3rd period, the CBJ stepped up their play and eventually came away with 3 unanswered goals (the 3rd being in OT). Props go to Rick Nash for scoring his 150th NHL goal. Nice work, Rick! 

I really liked how the CBJ came out and played tonight. They absolutely deserved the win. This is a tough road trip for them, and they showed they could come away with 2 points.
No matter who tries to hold them back.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The Flyers win again!!!!


----------



## technomancer

The Pens continue their trend of losing any game that might move them in to first place


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

1st PLACE IN THE CONFERENCE!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Tonight, Carey Price > Martin Brodeur.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Thrashers 3-2

Pens move into first in the Division & tied for first in the Conference


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Pens > Thrashers 3-2
> 
> Pens move into first in the Division & tied for first in the Conference


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Pens > Thrashers 3-2
> 
> Pens move into first in the Division & tied for first in the Conference



Welcome to the top! It's nice up here.


----------



## technomancer

What's scary is the Pens got there using a host of players from their AHL team, including Ty Conklin who has been amazing. I can't wait to see them with Crosby, Hossa, and Roberts back in the lineup.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Flyers vs. Rangers = D'oh!

It was a well played game on both sides, for the most part. Sucks to see the Flyers lose, but at least they got 1 point out of the deal.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Man, I wouldn't want to be a Boston Bruins fan right now...


----------



## Gilbucci

Ovechkin, needless to say, is the shit. 

Did anyone catch the 'Nucks game the other night? I feel SO bad for Luongo..he deserves to be on a MUCH better team then the Vancouver Cannots,,


----------



## playstopause

Gilbucci said:


> Ovechkin, needless to say, is the shit.



 First player to hit the 50 goals mark this season.


----------



## Kevan

Gilbucci said:


> Did anyone catch the 'Nucks game the other night? I feel SO bad for Luongo..he deserves to be on a MUCH better team then the Vancouver Cannots,,


I caught it---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/36639-nhl-thread-106.html#post909014


----------



## Gilbucci

Ahh..I was talking about the shitty ass game against the Blackhawks..I actually enjoyed watching the game against CBJ.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Fucking refs...

Komisarek didn't necessarily have a great game either, Shark's 3rd goal was total bullshit... And Price had an ordinary game unfortunately... I still think the refs stole the show =\


----------



## Kevan

Gilbucci said:


> Ahh..I was talking about the shitty ass game against the Blackhawks..I actually enjoyed watching the game against CBJ.


Ahhh....didn't see that one.

My cable company was denied carrying NHL Center Ice this year.
I was.....what you might call "unhappy".


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Fucking refs...
> 
> Komisarek didn't necessarily have a great game either, Shark's 3rd goal was total bullshit... And Price had an ordinary game unfortunately... I still think the refs stole the show =\



Fucking refs indeed! When is this going to stop? 
True for Price. He spent half the game on his butt.


----------



## B Lopez

Should have went to that one


----------



## technomancer

Sid's back 

Pittsburgh Penguins - Features: Crosby Returns To Lineup Tonight - 03/03/2008


----------



## playstopause

Great, now the Pens will start losing... 












... or win the cup.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Hopefully start losing. 

I can't believe Forsberg is returning tonight. I thought he was supposedly really injured...wtf?




Flyers vs. Buffalo, 3rd period, epic phail.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Lightening 2-0 

Points for Sid & Geno


----------



## playstopause

And Crosby almost scored (a couple of times, just saw the highlights). Damn that kid is hungry. 
I won't be surprised if he makes it back to the top 5 scorers.


----------



## Kevan

Kiprusoff PWND tonight vs the CBJ. 
Something like 42 shots on him, and he stopped them all.

Jackets only hit FOUR posts during the game.


----------



## Kevan

Some cool news:

Florida Panthers - News: Cats Trainer To Receive Award - 03/05/2008

Won't see Bettman getting any of those.
Ever.


----------



## technomancer

Wow, that makes me feel better about watching them kick the Pens ass.... NOT 

You know, every time I start to think they might have a shot at the Cup something like this game happens.


----------



## playstopause

Victory against Phoenix 4-2. Back to the top!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Flyers triumph over the Lightning 3-2. Anyone catch that second fight between Cote and Roy? It was AWESOME! Cote dropped him with one punch! Then a few minutes later, Jeff Carter saves the day with a beautiful near blue line wrister! That was an intense game down to the final seconds. THAT was good hockey.

LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!


----------



## Kevan

*I got this letter in the mail today:*

"_Dear Kevan,

The 2007-2008 National Hockey League regular season has entered into it's final six weeks and for the first time the Blue Jackets are in a position to fight for a berth in the Stanley Cup Playoffs. This season has been the best in our club's history and we are looking forward to the excitement these upcoming games will bring.

As you know, the NHL's trade deadline was Tuesday, February 26. Because of our position in the standings, there was unprecedented interest in what our team was going to do heading into that day. I wanted to reach out to at this time to let you know what our goals were going in and why me made the moves that we did.

Our number one priority over the past few weeks has been to find the right piece or pieces to add to our team that would give us the best chance to compete for a spot in this year's Stanley Cup Playoffs. To that end, we acquired defenseman Dick Tarnstrom a few weeks back and most recently made a very serious run at Tampa Bay Lightning center Brad Richards.

Regarding Richards, we felt adding a player of that caliber would fill an area of need for us now and for the next three years. We put together several proposals to bring him to Columbus. We were one of the teams he agreed to waive his no-trade clause for, but at the end of the day, we didn't have the key piece the Lightning felt they needed to do the deal and they wen in a different direction. We then looked at other options we thought would help us down the stretch, but ultimately were were not able to add anyone to our group that would help us at this time.

We had determined prior to the deadline that we were going to trade Sergei Federov. Sergei, at 38 years of age, will be an unrestricted free agent this summer and would not be re-signed. We were able to secure a young defenseman named Ted Ruth who currently plays at Notre Dame. We believe this trade was in the best interest of the franchise and adequate compensation for such a player. Sergei is a great person and we are proud to say he wore a Blue Jacket sweater.

I know there are many questions regarding the trade of Adam Foote. We made a significant offer to Adam and his representatives to keep him with the Blue Jackets for two more seasons. When it became clear that we couldn't agree to terms at this time, we told Adam we would like for him to stay and help us in our push for the playoffs. We offered to revisit contract talks after the playoffs. He did not want to do so. He indicated that he did not want to play for the Blue Jackets without a contract extension and asked that we trade him to his former team, the Colorado Avalanche. A no-trade clause in Adam's contract allowed him to control where we could trade him. We were offered a first round pick and a conditional fourth round pick for him, which was a very fair offer by Colorado. Out of respect for Adam and in the best interest of our team we honored his wishes and made the trade. Adam is a quality person and a warrior. We are grateful for his time as a Blue Jacket.

I know you have been very patient with us and the reason for this letter is not to ask for that again. It is simply to provide you with some insight into the recent trade deadline activities and to let you know that we remain committed to building a winner and are as close as we've ever been to being the type of team we want to be. We have not given up on making the playoffs. We know it will be a big challenge but we intend to battle to the very end.

We've learned a great deal about ourselves this season. Our needs as a team are clearly defined. We know what we have and what we need to take the next step as a franchise. Our goal is to build a championship team not just a playoff team. While we are still a young franchise, we are no longer talking about our future being 2 to 3 years from today....our future is now!

The trade deadline is only one day out of the year in which a team has the opportunity to strengthen itself. While we are disappointed that we did not accomplish all of what we set out to do Tuesday, we have tremendous flexibility moving forward to add the pieces we need during the off-season. Our vision is clear and our commitment to reaching our goals is unwavering. I thought it was important at this time for you to hear that directly from me. On behalf of Mr. McConnell and our entire organization, thank you for your support and Go Jackets!


Best Regards, 

Mike Priest
-President_"

*Oddly enough, it was sent 1 week after they sent me my season ticket renewal package.*


----------



## Popsyche

Kevan said:


> *I got this letter in the mail today:*
> 
> "_Dear Kevan,
> 
> The 2007-2008 National Hockey League regular season has entered into it's final six weeks and for the first time the Blue Jackets are in a position to fight for a berth in the Stanley Cup Playoffs. This season has been the bes in our club's history and we are looking forward to the excitement these upcoming games will bring.
> 
> As you know, the NHL's trade deadline was Tuesday, February 26. Because of our position in the standings, there was unprecedented interest in what our team was going to do heading into that day. I wanted to reach out to at this time to let you know what our goals were goin in and why me made the moves that we did.
> 
> Our number one priority over the past few weeks has been to find the right piece or pieces to add to our team that would give us the best chance to compete for a spot in this year's Stanley Cup Playoffs. To that end, we acquired defenseman Dick Tarnstrom a few weeks back and most recently made a very serious run at Tampa Bay Lightning center Brad Richards.
> 
> Regarding Richards, we felt adding a player of that caliber would fill an area of need for us now and for the next three years. We put together several propals to bring him to Columbus. We were on of the teams he agreed to waive his no-trade clause for, but at the end of the day, we didn't have the key piece the Lightning felt they needed to do the deal and they wen in a different direction. We then looked at other options we thought would help us down the stretch, but ultimately were were not able to add anyone to our group that would help us at this time.
> 
> We had determined prior to the deadline that we were going to trade Sergei Federov. Sergei, at 38 years of age, will be an unrestricted free agent this summer and would no be re-signed. We were able to secure a young defenseman named Ted Ruth who currently plays at Notre Dame. We believe this trade was in the best interest of the franchise and adequate compensation for such a player. Sergei is a great person and we are proud to say he wore a Blue Jacket sweater.
> 
> I know there are many questions regarding the trade of Adam Foote. We made a significant offer to Adam and his representatives to keep him with the Blue Jackets for two more seasons. When it became clear that we couldn't agree to terms at this time, we told Adam we would like for him to stay and help us in our push for the playoffs. We offered to revisit contract talks after the playoffs. He did not want to do so. He indicated that he did not want to play for the Blue Jackets without a contract extension and asked that we trade him to his former team, the Colorado Avalanche. A no-trade clause in Adam's contract allowed him to control where we could trade him. We were offered a first round pick and a conditional fourth round pick for him, which was a very fair offer by Colorado. Out of respect for Adam and in the best interest of our team we honored his wishes and made the trade. Adam is a quality person and a warrior. We are grateful for his time as a Blue Jacket.
> 
> I know you have been very patiet with us and the reason for this letter is not to ask for that again. It is simply to provide you with some insight into the recent trade deadline activities and to let you know that we remain committed to building a winner and are as close as we've ever been to being the type of team we want to be. We have not given up on making the playoffs. We know it will be a big challenge but we intend to battle to the very end.
> 
> We've learned a great deal about ourselves this season. Our needs as a team are clearly defined. We know what we have and what we need to take the next step as a franchise. Our goal is to build a championship team not just a playoff team. While we are still a young franchise, we are no longer talking about our future being 2 to 3 years from today....our future is now!
> 
> The trade deadline is only one day out of the year in which a team has the opportunity to strengthen itself. While we are disappointed that we did not accomplish all of what we set out to do Tuesday, we have tremendous flexibility moving forward to add the pieces we need during the off-season. Our vision is clear and our commitment to reaching our goals is unwavering. I thought it was important at this time for you to hear that directly from me. On behalf of Mr. McConnell and our entire organization, thank you for your support and Go Jackets!
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Mike Priest
> -President_"
> 
> *Oddly enough, it was sent 1 week after they sent me my season ticket renewal package.*



They sent that out to you with all of those typos?


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Kevan

Popsyche said:


> They sent that out to you with all of those typos?


Heh heh....I never said I could do 100 WPM error-free. 
I think I got 'em all repaired.

I think most of those are keyboard-related too.
Ask Leon about the 1337 keyboard I'm runnin' here. LOL


----------



## Popsyche

Kevan said:


> Heh heh....I never said I could do 100 WPM error-free.
> I think I got 'em all repaired.
> 
> I think most of those are keyboard-related too.
> Ask Leon about the 1337 keyboard I'm runnin' here. LOL



OOOhhh! YOU typed it! I was worried there for a second!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

...And back on top we go!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ...And back on top we go!



... And back in 2nd we are now. New Jersey won. That's just crazy.


----------



## Kevan

I'll be at the CBJ vs. Tampa Bay game tomorrow afternoon (3PM EST).
It's our last ' 1/2 season ticket' game of the year.

Hmmm...what jersey to wear tomorrow.....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> ... And back in 2nd we are now. New Jersey won. That's just crazy.



What's even crazier is that they're keeping up with one of the leagues slowest offenses at 180 goals for this season... fucking Brodeur  we have 222! Second best offense behind Ottawa at 223, and they've played an extra game!


----------



## Blood Tempest

The Flyers won again and now they're only 1 point away from tying or moving past the Rangers and the Bruins!  It's looking good.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Caps 4-2 

I do have to admit that I felt bad for the Caps goal tender since one of their defensemen scored the game winning goal for the Pens with 28 seconds left  Literally shot the puck into the net, it wasn't even a bank off his skate or anything.

Of course the Pens still aren't in first in the Conference because they didn't show up against the Panthers


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Pens won't make it first in the conference either, Not if the habs have something to say about it  

Then again, I'd rather see you guys up there then the Brodeur brigade


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks on a 9 game win streak now


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Then again, I'd rather see you guys up there then the Brodeur brigade



Oh yes, big time. I admire Brodeur a lot, but i just hate the Devils (for no specific reason ).
We're up against them next tuesday...


----------



## Kevan

CBJ smoked the Lightning this afternoon, 5-3.

Even after the management let the air out of their playoff tires, the CBJ have gone all 'California High Speed Chase' and decided they could out-run everyone on bare rims.
And they're doin' it.

Apparently there's a new rule in the NHL:
- If a forward is heading towards the goal and is so fucking uncoordinated that a whisper in his ear from a defenseman causes him to fall down, it's a penalty shot.

I just found that out today.

---------------------


*Today's game was our last game with this ticket plan. I want to take this chance to thank all the CBJ players for the stellar entertainment they've given me for my "1/2 season" tickets. In all the games I've attended, I've had an absolute blast. Win or lose (or shootout), it's been fantastic to watch it all happen right in my face. The Row B seats didn't hurt either. LOL 

I look forward to attending more games.
Especially if they're playoff games.

GO JACKETS!*


----------



## playstopause

So we won't get back on top tonight... Lost against Anaheim. 







grr.


----------



## playstopause

> Future Watch 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's The Hockey News' annual Future Watch issue with an expose on No. 1 NHL-affiliated prospect and cover boy Carey Price; Sneak peeks at the next three NHL Entry Drafts; Team Reports with a focus on the top-10 prospects for all 30 NHL teams; and a rundown of the top-10 U.S. prep programs.



Carey Price for president!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Oh yes, big time. I admire Brodeur a lot, but i just the Devils (for no specific reason ).



+1000


----------



## playstopause

Back on top! Carey Price 4 > Martin Brodeur 0.

What a game that was! Playoffs-type playing (can you smell the end of the regular season coming?  )


----------



## Kevan

Montreal and goalies is like Long Island and guitarists.
It must be something in the water (or snow).

Price PWNED tonight.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Flyers = fail of epic proportions tonight. I don't even know wtf to say. I wanna smash walls with my head!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> Price PWNED tonight.



 Can you believe he's only 20? Wow.


----------



## playstopause

Crosby is out again.

SportingNews.com - Your expert source for NHL Hockey stats, scores, standings, blogs and fantasy news from NHL Hockey columnists


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Blood Tempest said:


> Flyers = fail of epic proportions tonight. I don't even know wtf to say. I wanna smash walls with my head!!!!



You gotta admit though, Leafs showed lots of character and came up with a solid win  Don't worry, I'm not a leafs fan, I just like what they've been showing lately...


----------



## Blood Tempest

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> You gotta admit though, Leafs showed lots of character and came up with a solid win  Don't worry, I'm not a leafs fan, I just like what they've been showing lately...



Yeah, they did great, but it was completely unacceptable. You don't throw away a 3-0 lead to 4 unanswered goals. That's ridiculous.

Not to mention they let me down again tonight. *sigh*


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks 10 game win streak


----------



## playstopause

Again, do the Pens really need Crosby to win??? 

Clash of the titans tonight : Habs vs Senators. Grr.


EDIT:

We lost. 
Back from the 1st spot to the 5th.


----------



## Kevan

The CBJ have a new captain!!!

*RICK NASH!*

We all knew it would happen sometime.
Looks like now is the time.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Looks like Crosby's return will be against the Flyers (at least thats what I heard last). He better watch out for Hatcher when he's coming to crush him


----------



## Kevan

Blood Tempest said:


> *[Every NHL Forward]* better watch out for Hatcher when he's coming to crush *[them]*


Fixed.


----------



## technomancer

Unfortunately it looks like Crosby will be out another week


----------



## Blood Tempest

Kevan said:


> Fixed.



 Right you are!


----------



## playstopause

3 Habs > 0 Islanders. From 5th to 2nd position.


----------



## technomancer

Sounds like the Pens bouncing back and forth with Jersey 

EARLY matinee tomorrow against the flowers... should be a good game but I am not looking forward to being at Mellon Arena at 10AM. I swear they should server coffee for some of these games


----------



## playstopause

Wow, i've never heard of games beeing played at 10am!  Is there any beer and hot-dogs at that time?


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> Sounds like the Pens bouncing back and forth with Jersey
> 
> EARLY matinee tomorrow against the flowers... should be a good game but I am not looking forward to being at Mellon Arena at 10AM. I swear they should server coffee for some of these games



Grrrr, you leave my flowers alone!  They've made me quite upset these past three games. I'm hoping for the best tomorrow. It says 12pm on the NHL.com site for game time.


----------



## playstopause

So Technomancer is probably taking a nap right now 'cause of the early-beer-in-the-morning-at-the-Pens-game...

Where they litteraly CRUSHED the flowers!!!


----------



## technomancer

Hehe well the gates open for the Igloo Club at 10, the game was at 12 

Pens CRUSH Flyers 7-1


----------



## B Lopez

of all the teams to end the sharks win streak, it had to be the fucking oilers 


ps, i feel like im always talking to myself in this thread


----------



## playstopause

yep, it happens.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Fucking Flyers....again....


----------



## technomancer

and after two stellar games, the Pens suck in the game that could have put them in first place


----------



## Blood Tempest

w00t the Flyers won!!! Playoff hopes are still very much alive!


----------



## playstopause

WTF? Lost to the blues (!) 

Hey, at least in was in overtime.


----------



## Kevan

"_*Where the hell were Manny's goals earlier in the season?!!?*_"
- Ken Hitchcock during 3.18.08 post-game press conference.


The CBJ have been on a tear since the embarrassing loss to Chicago last week. By "tear", I mean they've beat fuckin' kickass teams, including the best in the NHL!

On Sunday, they schooled the top team in the NHL, the Redwings (4-3). The score might not reflect it, but the Jackets played a GREAT game against an insanely powerful Detroit team. Highlights on NHL.com back up what I'm saying.

Tonight, they PWNED the Calgary Flames. By "pwned", I mean a 3-0 shutout. If I am up to date on my stats, the Jackets are now the team with the most shutouts in the NHL this year (10). That's 20 points- almost 1/4 of their total- from the men with the mask.

It was a crazy-physical game; TONS of hits, on both sides. But Calgary definitely ended up on the worse side of things. Hell, even Phaneuf got his bell rung. That's no easy task.
Gilbert Brule (5'10", 192#) threw a face-to-face check on Corey Sarich (6'3", 215#) that absolutely leveled the much larger Sarich. It was fun to watch. 

Another astounding part was the face-off win percentage of the CBJ, namely Manny Malhotra. He's been above 60% all year, but has recently stepped it up. He's now above 80%!!! That's amazing in my book.
Adding to that, he had a pair of goals vs. Detroit, and another pair tonight vs. Calgary.

The CBJ are now doing inter-division games for the rest of the season. I believe most NHL teams are. It's going to be a close finish in the West. It could come down to the last period of the last game.
One thing is for certain: as of today, the Jackets are still in it. Both mathematically and mentally.


I found this cool little piece on player nicknames in the NHL:
NHL.com - NHL Insider
Maybe next time they'll do a couple of Western Conf. players!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> WTF? Lost to the blues (!)
> 
> Hey, at least in was in overtime.


Don't worry, we got two games with the bruins on thursday and saturday 

I'm gonna be there at saturday's game, let's hope for a crazy game!!!!


----------



## B Lopez

at least we didnt lose to la

and minnesota look like a bunch of elves


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Don't worry, we got two games with the bruins on thursday and saturday



 Hope we wipe them out! 



> I'm gonna be there at saturday's game, let's hope for a crazy game!!!!



Great! have a good time!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Don't worry, we got two games with the bruins on thursday and saturday



 Hope we wipe them out (like we did all season long)! 



> I'm gonna be there at saturday's game, let's hope for a crazy game!!!!



Great! have a good time!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm stoked for tomorrow's game! Cmon guys, let's make this 8 - 0 against the Bruins!!!


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Cmon guys, let's make this 8 - 0 against the Bruins!!!





Man, Kovalev 2 goals last night were beauties. He's clearly in a league of its own. He used to play in the shadow of Lemieux and Jagr but now, he's in the no.1 spotlight with the greatest hockey team ever. He's fit for the role.


----------



## technomancer

HUGE game for the Pens tonight... if they win they'll be first in the division 

Heading down to the arena in about an hour and a half


----------



## playstopause

^

Have a nice one, you lucky mofo!


----------



## technomancer

Hehe I'll only feel lucky if they win 

I was really hoping Sid would be back for tonight's game, but no suck luck


----------



## playstopause

Win against Boston! We wipe them 8-0 in the season's series. Wow, what a goal by Koivu. 1st in the east.


----------



## technomancer

Pens DESTROYED the Devils 7-1 

Now if only Montreal had lost we'd be first in the conference as well as the division


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Pens DESTROYED the Devils 7-1
> 
> Now if only Montreal had lost we'd be first in the conference as well as the division



Ain't happening champ  congratz on that win though


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the rest of the season should be interesting... 4 out of the 5 teams from our division are in the playoffs ATM and all of the rest of our games are in division 

It also looks like I'm going to be out of town for the first playoff game we have tickets to  My dad's having surgery and I'm going to be in Harrisburg the entire week of April 14th... family first 

I'm hoping I luck out and we have tickets to the second home game instead of the first which should be that weekend or later after I'm back


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Man, is it me or is it a lot easier to get tickets in every other city then for Hbas games here in Montreal? Tickets sell out so quickly here, and forget about finding good seats unless you have contacts or you just luck out like crazy 

playoff tickets here are exactly double the price of regular season tickets, is it like that everywhere?


----------



## playstopause

^

Nope. Why? We're the ONLY NHL team that has every single game sold out. Every one of them! We've settled a record of some sort this year or last year, if i remember correctly. There is also something like a 2 year wait for season's tickets.


----------



## technomancer

Hehe we have a 1/2 season package so we have right of refusal on every other home playoff game 

Pens now have a 1000 person season ticket waiting list, so I'm REALLY glad we started our package when we did before it became impossible to get packages 

Of course, every time I think the Pens might have a shot at the cup they do something like they're doing right now and go down 3-1 to a shitty team like the Islanders 

4-1.. this is fucking pathetic


----------



## playstopause

Who clinched first playoffs spot in the east tonight? Mmm? Mmm?

Us!!!!! Victory 7-5 against Ottawa!!!!!

IT'S PLAYOFFS TIME!


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat the Devils again 2-1 and the Pens have clenched a playoff spot 

(in the same number of games as Montreal )


----------



## Popsyche

The Flyers win! In OT!


----------



## Blood Tempest

HELL YES!!! The Flyers are looking sooooo good right now!!! I'm hoping they keep it up!!! Playoffs, here we come!


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche is a happy man.


----------



## F1Filter

playstopause said:


> Popsyche is a happy man.



F1Filter is not a happy man. He flew into NY to see this game. Only to have the CheeseSteaks win like that in OT. 

Fun game to be at though. There was quite a few Flyer fans in the section behind me. So some amusing comments were getting thrown back and forth between them and the "blue seaters" another section up.


----------



## Kevan

I *thought* I posted in here last night.
Did it get removed?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Man, did anybody watch the Ottawa - Buffalo game last night? Sabres lead 3 - 1 with 9 minutes in the 3rd left... they lost 6 - 3


----------



## Kevan

ANOTHER SHUTOUT FOR THE CBJ!!!

This time, it was in their favor. 

On Tues. night, the Jackets got smoked by the Nashville Predators 3-0 in a game that they only showed up for 1 period (the 2nd, where they played great). They out-shot the Predators 22-5 in that 2nd period, but couldn't get it past the goalie, Dan Ellis, who was obviously using The Force as he'd been yanked in his last two outings.

*Note for Jordan Tootoo:*
You're not a badass. You never will be. 
You're not an enforcer. You never will be.
You're not tall. You never will be.
I don't care who's bouncing on your cock.
(I believe his current G/F can be seen here:
 
(Yeah....winner!)
I was at the game where Adam Foote cleaned your clock. The look on your face was "_Ding! Fries are done._"
You better get your shit straight before someone like Derek Boogard or Doug Murrary straighten it for you.

Tonight's game was a complete reversal for the CBJ. They did the shutting out this time, 4-0 over the Blackhawks. Yep, they tore down the "Bulin Wall". LOL 
It was great to see them play a full 60-minutes of hockey, even with their playoff hopes dashed (they had to win out vs. NSH to remain alive) and a depleted bench (6 regulars injured: LeClaire, Modin, Fritsche, Russell, Boll and Tollefsen ). 
The guys played a great game tonight.
And I had tickets.
But I didn't go. 

See, we were invited to this season ticket holder thing with the GM Scott Howson. It was some sort of 'explain my trade moves' meeting, probably a lot like the letter I got a few weeks back (check the trade deadline posts in this thread), but he wanted to do it in person.
I only had two questions for him:
1. "_Why wouldn't you give Foote an eye or name a street/county after him to keep him?_"
2. "_Does Bettman have the slightest fucking clue whatsoever?_"

Unfortunately, the GM had to fly out of the country on Tues. night and wouldn't be able to meet with the ticket holders. So....they offered me a pair of tickets to make up for my troubles.
Rachel didn't get home until quite late and was totally beat, and I didn't really want to go solo, so I gave them to my buddy Keith and he went with a friend. They had a great time.

And got to watch Defenseman Clay Wilson score his first NHL goal!
Clay got called up from Syracuse on Tues. morning, played in Nashville, then the following night in Columbus, gets his first NHL point *and* his first NHL goal.

Those are always cool to see.

Oh, and if I remember correctly this is the ELEVENTH shutout for the CBJ this year. I think that's tops in the NHL.


----------



## playstopause

A big thanks to the Sabers who beats the Senators in overtime.


----------



## playstopause

lmao

Can't believe it was 3-1 Buffalo with 2:30 min. to play. We were beaten easily and played at the speed of snails.

... And then everything turned around and we won in OT 4-3.  Back in first. 
Who would've tought? Experts predicted the 13th spot for our team this year...  that's for you.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Fucking Devils...


----------



## B Lopez

Pacific Division = ours.


----------



## Popsyche

Blood Tempest said:


> Fucking Devils...




Devils =


----------



## Popsyche

Ya-Fuckin'-Hoooo!


----------



## technomancer

Still no word if Hossa is playing tomorrow against New York


----------



## playstopause

Lost 4-2 against Toronto. 
Oh wel, still own top. And Ottawa lost.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> Devils =



For real. Totally sums it up right there.



Popsyche said:


> Ya-Fuckin'-Hoooo!



AMAZING OVER TIME WIN AGAINST THE ISLANDERS!!!! BRIERE IS THE MAN! What in the hell would the Flyers do without him?! Amazing!!!!


----------



## Kevan

Damn. I just went back to my post from the first game of the season:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/669667-post668.html

I was KINDA close. Only off by about 18 points.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Rangers 3-1 and move into first in the East


----------



## playstopause

Grr.


We need to finish ahead of Ottawa.


----------



## playstopause

We're Northeast Division Champions. 3 MTL > OTT 0
Carey Price was amazing.
He's rookie of the month in the NHL : NHL.com - News

... Oh, and Kovalev -> 11th in the scoring championship.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Flyers 4-2 

Pens are Atlantic Division Champions


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Pens > Flyers 4-2
> 
> Pens are Atlantic Division Champions


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> Pens > Flyers 4-2
> 
> Pens are Atlantic Division Champions





Popsyche said:


>



My thoughts exactly Popsyche....LAME!  But, there's still plenty of hope. The Flyers can still make it into the playoffs. Let's just hope they don't screw things up now.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^You gotta admit though that hit on Crosby with only a few minutes to go was pretty f'in stupid


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


>



 

Seriously I'm curious to see if you guys make it in to the playoffs with two games left, one against Jersey and one against the Pens and the Caps breathing down your necks.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ^You gotta admit though that hit on Crosby with only a few minutes to go was pretty f'in stupid



Yeah seriously. With Kerry "I hate the Pens" Frasier as a referee making the most asinine calls possible the Flyers still spent a lot of time short handed


----------



## playstopause

We win 3-1 against Buffalo : they're out.


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Seriously I'm curious to see if you guys make it in to the playoffs with two games left, one against Jersey and one against the Pens and the Caps breathing down your necks.



Your not the only one!  We need 2 points, and the fucking Devils and Pens are no place to try and get them. I just hope that since both other squads are in the playoffs, they may take it easy and rest their stars some.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Yeah seriously. With Kerry "I hate the Pens" Frasier as a referee making the most asinine calls possible the Flyers still spent a lot of time short handed



I didn't see the whole 3rd period so I can't really comment. I thought the referees were generally way too lose in the 1st and a lot of injuries could have resulted from both end.


----------



## Popsyche

YES!

The Flyers are in the Playoffs!

Thank you Panthers for beating the 'Canes!

And again.... Devils=


----------



## Groff

Popsyche said:


> And again.... Devils=





I hate the Devils... And i'm from South Jersey! (Actually that has a lot to do with it, we're partial to Philly teams)
 the flyers.

I want to go to a philly game again sometime soooo bad.


----------



## technomancer

Hehe well I don't see the Pens lying down for Sunday's game... they're playing for the Conference title 

That said it looks like the Pens and the Flyers may be seeing a lot more of each other in the post season


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Hehe well I don't see the Pens lying down for Sunday's game... they're playing for the Conference title
> 
> That said it looks like the Pens and the Flyers may be seeing a lot more of each other in the post season



I realistically am not holding much hope of them advancing very far, BUT, it's a damn sight better than finishing with the worst record in team history like last year!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> I realistically am not holding much hope of them advancing very far, BUT, it's a damn sight better than finishing with the worst record in team history like last year!



Hehe I hear you. I remember Crosby's rookie season 3 years ago very well when the Pens finished last in the NHL so I know just how you feel


----------



## playstopause

Win 3-1 against Toronto. Season's over! 
We'll play against Boston in first round (8-0 against them this season).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Note: you will never hear me say this again... EVER!

GO FLYERS! KICK PITTSBURG ASS AND LET THE HABS HAVE THE CONFERENCE TITLE


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Win 3-1 against Toronto. Season's over!
> We'll play against Boston in first round (8-0 against them this season).



Actually you won't know who you're up against until tomorrow. If the Pens win you'll be up against Boston, if they lose you'll be up against the Flyers 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Note: you will never hear me say this again... EVER!
> 
> GO FLYERS! KICK PITTSBURG ASS AND LET THE HABS HAVE THE CONFERENCE TITLE



All I can say to that is


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Actually you won't know who you're up against until tomorrow. If the Pens win you'll be up against Boston, if they lose you'll be up against the Flyers



But it's written everywhere in sportnews articles that we'll be up against Boston, no matter what happens! 

example: 

NHL.com - Recap
TSN : NHL - Canada's Sports Leader

... And yeah, this is one game the Pens need to loose tomorrow. Come on, just this one...


----------



## sakeido

Yes! Iggy! 50 goals! Yesss


----------



## technomancer

Looks like all the Pen's players are healthy going into the playoffs! Gary Roberts is expected to play today 

UPDATE:

All I can say is diving my fucking ass


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

It sucks for Steve, but Pittsburg played like ass today... I'm just hoping they didn't purposefully do so to just pick who they're playing with in the first round. In any case, I ain't gonna complain.

HABS ARE BEAST OF THE EAST!


----------



## playstopause

Thanks Philly!!!! East Conference Champions!!!!!


----------



## B Lopez

> The San Jose Sharks (49-23-10) responded to a series of challenges from the Dallas Stars (45-30-7) on Sunday afternoon, controlling the game physically and racking up 95 penalty minutes...



95 penalty minutes. Holy crap.


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> It sucks for Steve, but Pittsburg played like ass today... I'm just hoping they didn't purposefully do so to just pick who they're playing with in the first round. In any case, I ain't gonna complain.
> 
> HABS ARE BEAST OF THE EAST!



They definitely weren't kicking ass today, but at the same time Biron had an AMAZING game. If he had played the way he did the last few times the Pens played the Flyers that game would have probably been 4-1 

UPDATE: I will not miss the first playoff game we have tickets for (game 2)  

There was a serious chance I was going to as I'm flying out of town on Saturday the 12th


----------



## Blood Tempest

Flyers vs. Capitals.

This is gonna get ugly. BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## B Lopez

we should recruit this guy:


----------



## Popsyche

B Lopez said:


> we should recruit this guy:



Who are you going to send to the Bruins!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## B Lopez

Popsyche said:


> Who are you going to send to the Bruins!



No one.  

Recruit =/= Trade


----------



## technomancer

Ok so after listening to Ottawa's coach run his mouth, I REALLY hope the Pens annihilate the Senators 4-0 this round 

UPDATE: Volchenkov just fell into a slapshot that hit him in the forhead... let's hope he's ok, I hate to see anybody get injured


----------



## playstopause

The Pens are going to win first game. Ottawa = Epic fail. Imo, the Pens are going to crush them.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Flyers win the series over the Caps in 6 games. Watch. *Hopes my prediction is correct*


----------



## technomancer

Pens Crush Ottawa 4-0 

Next game is friday... and I'll be there


----------



## Abhorred

Next Pens/Sens game is going to be interesting, given the tension at the end of the first one. We're likely going to get absolutely crushed, regardless, but it'll still be an interesting game.

The sentiment in Ottawa is already "maybe next year..." Kind of a downer, really, given how close we got last year.


----------



## Popsyche

B Lopez said:


> No one.
> 
> Recruit =/= Trade



It was a joke, Bobby! Didn'cha git it?


----------



## playstopause

Abhorred said:


> The sentiment in Ottawa is already "maybe next year..." Kind of a downer, really, given how close we got last year.



It's been like that for the last couple of years... 

On a side note : PLAYOFFS TIME STARTS TONIGHT FOR THE HABS!!!!!!!!!

Kovalev is on a mission.


----------



## B Lopez

Popsyche said:


> It was a joke, Bobby! Didn'cha git it?



nope 


also goddamnit sharks


----------



## Popsyche

B Lopez said:


> nope
> 
> 
> also goddamnit sharks



That's Hockey!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> It's been like that for the last couple of years...
> 
> On a side note : PLAYOFFS TIME STARTS TONIGHT FOR THE HABS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kovalev is on a mission.



And the damn game isn't televised here


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> And the damn game isn't televised here



Versus totally and completely sucks!


----------



## B Lopez

Popsyche said:


> Versus totally and completely sucks!



no kidding, the game wouldnt come on last night and i had to isten to online radio


----------



## playstopause

Mtl 4  > Bos 1 

First MTL goal was scored @ 0:34 into the game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

@the two Kostitsyn's!


----------



## B Lopez

...and the sharks shall shut out calgary tonight


----------



## 1349sevengal

nabokov had an outstanding save on nolan, thats one for the books


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> @the two Kostitsyn's!



Can't believe how these two (very young) brothers are playing. Great future ahead!


----------



## Blood Tempest

FLYERS TONIGHT!!!  I wish I was going in person, but HD will have to do. Can't wait to watch them pummel the Capitals. Mark my words, they are beating them in this series.

*LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!!!

*


----------



## Popsyche

^ 

I'd feel better if Kappanen was playing!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> ^
> 
> I'd feel better if Kappanen was playing!



Flyers = suckage.


----------



## Popsyche




----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm soooooooooooo pissed off right now, I can't see straight.


----------



## playstopause

Great game goin' on right now between the Pens and the Sens. I'm watching it.

EDIT: Pens win, Sens -> epic phail.


----------



## technomancer

I was there, the Pens-Sens game KICKED ASS! Though I've gotta' say Gerber was amazing... the Pens kicked ass, but I've got to give the man credit, he stopped something like 51 shots 

Pens > Sens 5-3 Pens lead the series 2-0 

I've gotta' say the refs did everything they could to split the series 1-1 without losing control of the game. Malkin was tripped/hooked/slashed not once, not twice, but three freaking times, twice on breakaways with no call


----------



## B Lopez

Avalanche/Elves game was fun


----------



## playstopause

We win 3-2 in Overtime! That was a close one... The Habs were too confident.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yeah, I don't think we'll be making that mistake again 

OLEEEE OLE OLE OLEEEEEEEEE! OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## technomancer

Hehe yeah glad to see the Pens aren't the only ones that let somebody back in a game


----------



## B Lopez

...and Boston shoots their own feet off. 

Yay, looks like Dallas will win again


----------



## Blood Tempest

Flyers. Must. Win. TODAY!


----------



## Blood Tempest

AND THEY WIN!

How about that lovely 2-0 shutout over the Crapitals to make it a 1-1 series?! HELL YEAH! The Flyers looked amazing and that was without a doubt one of Marty Biron's best performances of the season. He was unstoppable. The Flyers are taking Tuesday's game too. Just you watch.


----------



## playstopause

Lost 2-1 in OT. God damn.


----------



## B Lopez

Vs. is the GAYEST CHANNEL EVER. 

About 6 min into the game, it stops and tells me it's blacked out in my area. Fuck.

Oh well, Sharks were up 3-0 in the first 3:30


----------



## Popsyche

B Lopez said:


> Vs. is the GAYEST CHANNEL EVER.
> 
> About 6 min into the game, it stops and tells me it's blacked out in my area. Fuck.
> 
> Oh well, Sharks were up 3-0 in the first 3:30



+1 

VS = full of suck!


----------



## B Lopez

It wasn't even in HD like they say.

I almost like that better since the puck looks bigger and I can actually follow it


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

flames score 2 to come within one by the end of the second  GO FLAMES GO! not enough Canadian teams in the playoffs!


----------



## B Lopez

Seriously, I cannot fucking believe the Sharks lost.


----------



## Blood Tempest

This Flyers game has been 2 periods of awesome! Briere owns Huet!!! Huet is an asshole too. That is all.


----------



## technomancer

You know I need to stop watching other games, as the discrepancy in refereeing is REALLY starting to piss me off. The Flyers got a penalty shot on a play that happens to Malkin or Crosby AT LEAST once a game with no penalty being called, much less a penalty shot 

Not taking away from the Flyers as they just outplayed the Caps tonight, but stuff like that irks me.


----------



## playstopause

Win MTL 1 > BOS 0!

The puck stops here.


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> You know I need to stop watching other games, as the discrepancy in refereeing is REALLY starting to piss me off. The Flyers got a penalty shot on a play that happens to Malkin or Crosby AT LEAST once a game with no penalty being called, much less a penalty shot
> 
> Not taking away from the Flyers as they just outplayed the Caps tonight, but stuff like that irks me.



Understandable. You have to admit the subtle move Richards put on Huet was outstanding. There were a lot of screwy calls during the Flyers game. Ovechkin should win an Oscar for his "tripping" performance. He danced that one up real good. Played a false injury and all.  Not to mention the high stick deflection goal that the Crapitals were awarded. Whatever, we took it 6-3.

Huet is getting a little too big for his britches too. He better stop getting so involved or I'm sure someone would be glad to put him in his proper spot. Huet's own team mates keep shoving Flyers players on top of him to draw interference calls. The refs have wised up to it and they don't fall for it. So, Huet gets all pissed off and holds the Flyer down. Well I'm glad Briere sorta shoved Huet's head when he pulled that shit tonight. Huet is a douche. No matter what, I'm usually on the goalie's side because I used to be one. But in these instances, screw him.

Bottom line, the Flyers out did everything the Crapitals did tonight. If the series keeps going like this, game 5 is as far as it will go. The Flyers look damn strong right now and I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Flyers played a damn good game tonight and deserved the win. With that said the Philly broadcasters are absolutely fucking horrible. Guys, you're broadcasters, try to sound like it instead of like some Philly fans in a bar 

Honestly I think what happened (I rewatched it a few times) on the Ovechkin play is it really looked like he lost the edge on his skate and did twist his leg on the way down. There really shouldn't have been ANY call on the play on that one though, as the contact was incidental, it was trying to dodge that put Ovechkin on his ass not the minor skate to skate contact.

The goal went off of Biron's glove, not the Caps stick. Again, I rewatched it a few times (and I loved that the commentators skipped about six camera angles that are available when they were showing replays). The downshot camera angle they showed once then quickly moved passed showed it bouncing off the very edge of Biron's glove 

The Huet Briere thing should have actually probably been an unsportsmanlike call and roughing call on Briere for kicking the stick away and the headshot and a roughing call on Huet for the shove. You guys got lucky on that one.

Philly outplayed the Caps, period. But let's not throw bullshit around


----------



## B Lopez

Who cares? 

Sharks need to pick it up!


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Sharks need to pick it up!



Sharks


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> You know I need to stop watching other games, as the discrepancy in refereeing is REALLY starting to piss me off. The Flyers got a penalty shot on a play that happens to Malkin or Crosby AT LEAST once a game with no penalty being called, much less a penalty shot
> 
> Not taking away from the Flyers as they just outplayed the Caps tonight, but stuff like that irks me.



This coming from a fan of the eastern conference's most favored team as far as reffing is concerned  For a team that has a lot of finesse players you guys definitely don't always resort to a finesse game and refs let a lot of shit go because Pittsburg has lots of star players on their team. It's not a critique, its just fact that the NHL's reffing favors the stars and superstars. It's a constant around the league right now, though. That said, I don't think the Flyers should have gotten that penalty shot. He clearly got a decent shot on net (unless there's something I must be missing) and therefore doesn't warrant a penalty shot.

Speaking of which, tonight's game with Habs vs. Boston had the best reffing I've seen in a while. There were a few plays that were limit and could have been called on both sides but Massenhoven and the other guy knew how and when to let the play develop and the match to go on. Kudos to them 



Blood Tempest said:


> Huet is getting a little too big for his britches too. He better stop getting so involved or I'm sure someone would be glad to put him in his proper spot. Huet's own team mates keep shoving Flyers players on top of him to draw interference calls. The refs have wised up to it and they don't fall for it. So, Huet gets all pissed off and holds the Flyer down. Well I'm glad Briere sorta shoved Huet's head when he pulled that shit tonight. Huet is a douche. No matter what, I'm usually on the goalie's side because I used to be one. But in these instances, screw him.



I missed a good part of the game, so my comments can only be based on the last two games (which I saw), and all I can say is LOL. The Flyers definitely played superior hockey and deserved the win tonight, but its common knowledge that they are one if not the roughest team in the NHL. It gets annoying for any goaltender to play against the Flyers especially when you add the fact that they can actually score goals, so I don't necessarily blame Huet for his frustration, especially since he's been very mediocre at best of the last two games and should have stopped a good percentage of the goals he's allowed. I know, I had to put up with him for 2 years. He's a very up and down type of player, one game he shines and the next he's like suisse cheese... he's got holes all over the place


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Speaking of which, tonight's game with Habs vs. Boston had the best reffing I've seen in a while. There were a few plays that were limit and could have been called on both sides but Massenhoven and the other guy knew how and when to let the play develop and the match to go on. Kudos to them



Their boss was in the building: it helps doing a good job. The boss should always be there.


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> Sharks



Hey, they won today. 

I'd be down for a Pens/Sharks finals


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Their boss was in the building: it helps doing a good job. The boss should always be there.



oh really? Interesting... you think maybe the fact that they were 2 veteran refs might have anything to do with it also?


----------



## Popsyche

Shit! I was practicing with my band and missed all that playoff hockey goodness!


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> Flyers played a damn good game tonight and deserved the win. With that said the Philly broadcasters are absolutely fucking horrible. Guys, you're broadcasters, try to sound like it instead of like some Philly fans in a bar
> 
> Honestly I think what happened (I rewatched it a few times) on the Ovechkin play is it really looked like he lost the edge on his skate and did twist his leg on the way down. There really shouldn't have been ANY call on the play on that one though, as the contact was incidental, it was trying to dodge that put Ovechkin on his ass not the minor skate to skate contact.
> 
> The goal went off of Biron's glove, not the Caps stick. Again, I rewatched it a few times (and I loved that the commentators skipped about six camera angles that are available when they were showing replays). The downshot camera angle they showed once then quickly moved passed showed it bouncing off the very edge of Biron's glove
> 
> The Huet Briere thing should have actually probably been an unsportsmanlike call and roughing call on Briere for kicking the stick away and the headshot and a roughing call on Huet for the shove. You guys got lucky on that one.
> 
> Philly outplayed the Caps, period. But let's not throw bullshit around



 Our announcers are clowns. It's hilarious listening to them. Especially Steve Coates!  But I kinda enjoy their talks at some points. 

Incidental contact or not, I agree that there should not have been a call. It's not like it was done intentionally.

I beg to differ about that goal though. The high stick that was in the air near Biron's glove and was hit by the puck. You can tell because the head of the stick goes from an upright (pretty much) 90 degree angle (pointed at the ceiling) to pointed toward Biron and the ice when the puck came into that area. I don't think the Cap moved his stick that way, I believe it came in contact with his stick. Maybe I missed an angle  Either way, it was a goal and they still lost. So yay! 

The Huet/Briere thing was called correctly. Concurrent minors for each. Briere was CLEARLY shoved on top of Huet by Huet's own defenseman. That's not Briere's fault. Then Huet gets all pissed off at Briere and holds him to the ice, which I understand, but is still wrong. Huet needs to tell his own guys to cut the shit and keep him from getting steam rolled. Briere accidentally hit Huet's stick trying to get back up from the ice. Huet got pissed again, messed with Briere, and Briere countered with a nice nudge to his helmet. Of course I'm a Flyers fan, but I really side with Briere on this. I think that whole thing happened mainly because their defenders keep shoving Flyers forwards on top of their goalie, trying to draw a penalty (which at that point in the game, they really needed).

I'm not throwing bullshit around, just an opinion about the game. From the camera angles I saw, and knowing hockey from playing it for 7 years, I make certain judgments. I don't think its bullshit for calling Huet out for his defenders' mistakes. I also think Ovechkin has been getting owned by the Flyers defense. It would be bullshit if I started throwing things out like the Capitals shouldn't be scoring any goals, they suck, etc etc etc. They're a good team and they're simply getting beat, straight up. If anything, I'm complaining about the refs, not so much the Caps. And we all know refs need bullshit thrown at them sometimes. 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> This coming from a fan of the eastern conference's most favored team as far as reffing is concerned  For a team that has a lot of finesse players you guys definitely don't always resort to a finesse game and refs let a lot of shit go because Pittsburg has lots of star players on their team. It's not a critique, its just fact that the NHL's reffing favors the stars and superstars. It's a constant around the league right now, though. That said, I don't think the Flyers should have gotten that penalty shot. He clearly got a decent shot on net (unless there's something I must be missing) and therefore doesn't warrant a penalty shot.
> 
> Speaking of which, tonight's game with Habs vs. Boston had the best reffing I've seen in a while. There were a few plays that were limit and could have been called on both sides but Massenhoven and the other guy knew how and when to let the play develop and the match to go on. Kudos to them
> 
> 
> 
> I missed a good part of the game, so my comments can only be based on the last two games (which I saw), and all I can say is LOL. The Flyers definitely played superior hockey and deserved the win tonight, but its common knowledge that they are one if not the roughest team in the NHL. It gets annoying for any goaltender to play against the Flyers especially when you add the fact that they can actually score goals, so I don't necessarily blame Huet for his frustration, especially since he's been very mediocre at best of the last two games and should have stopped a good percentage of the goals he's allowed. I know, I had to put up with him for 2 years. He's a very up and down type of player, one game he shines and the next he's like suisse cheese... he's got holes all over the place



I wasn't sure if the penalty shot was necessary or not either. I can tell you that at least a minor was in order for what happened to Richards on that play. He got a flubbed shot on net, and that was after the whistle had blown. So maybe they didn't bother themselves with distinguishing his shot as a "scoring chance".  I dunno. Refs are weird. They definitely do favor the stars and in this series, they've been favoring sending Briere to the box. 

The Flyers are definitely, like you said, one of the roughest, if not the roughest team in the league. I do understand why Huet is getting frustrated, but most of that frustration needs to be aimed at his defense. When I used to get steam rolled in my junior hockey days, I screamed at my defense and told them to get their shit together and play some real D. That's what he needs to do. He needs to talk to them before Thursday night's game and tell them if they don't straighten themselves out and play head on D with the Flyers, the same shit is going to keep happening. Not just as far as hits go, but the scoring as well. Not only is Huet looking like swiss cheese, but so is the Caps D. The Caps are a bigger team physically than the Flyers. There's NO reason why they can't play more physical defense and try to put them in their place. That being said, the Flyers seem to have more speed overall than the Caps. It's been an interesting match up, but all in all, the Flyers have just looked flat out better this series. I sure hope it stays that way.


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> oh really? Interesting... you think maybe the fact that they were 2 veteran refs might have anything to do with it also?



Probably. But "big brother" watching them was probably the main reason. There's so much criticism goin' on with the referees, they probably wanted to shut down some of it.


----------



## Popsyche

^ Yeah! What he said! 

Except about Coatsie. He has had too many pucks to the head while playing without a helmet.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> ^ Yeah! What he said!
> 
> Except about Coatsie. He has had too many pucks to the head while playing without a helmet.



 No joke there! That's why he's the (almost) on ice correspondent! The other guys don't want to compromise their brains, so they send out the damaged goods into the danger zone!


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> This coming from a fan of the eastern conference's most favored team as far as reffing is concerned



Ummm yeah, right  You need to actually attend some games and/or watch more than highlights. Malkin and Crosby average being tripped, slashed, and crosschecked AT LEAST twice a game with no calls. The last playoff game I was at (in person, about 15' from where it was occurring) Malkin was tripped twice on breakaways and slashed once badly enough that he had to leave the ice to get his hand checked out with no penalty calls. Including a play literally identical to the one that awarded a penalty shot last night. But because it was Briere hasn't shown he can score sliding on his ass with an opposing defenseman sitting on his shoulder, he got a call instead of a ref looking at him and shrugging. The 'stars' are getting the shit beat out of them on a regular basis and the refs are doing nothing about it. It's gotten a little better this season, but not by much.

Honestly though the refs make no sense to me this season at all. They've let completely brutal shots go and ignored them, yet made calls on some of the softest stuff imaginable (like hooking calls where the stick never even touched the player) and that's been all around the league. 



B Lopez said:


> Hey, they won today.
> 
> I'd be down for a Pens/Sharks finals



My psychic powers failed me  Congrats on the win


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> But because it was Briere, a non superstar player, he got a call instead of a ref looking at him and shrugging his shoulders. The 'stars' are getting the shit beat out of them on a regular basis and the refs are doing nothing about it. It's gotten a little better this season, but not by much.
> 
> Honestly though the refs make no sense to me this season at all. They've let completely brutal shots go and ignored them, yet made calls on some of the softest stuff imaginable (like hooking calls where the stick never even touched the player) and that's been all around the league.
> 
> 
> 
> My psychic powers failed me  Congrats on the win



That was Richards who got the penalty shot. And Briere's not a star? He's leading the Stanley Cup playoffs with most goals right now.

I agree. The refs let a TON of things go. For instance, last night in the Flyers/Caps series, Timonen got NAILED from behind a good 5 seconds, maybe more, after the whistle had blown. He was hit from behind, into the net, and his arm hit one of the in net cameras really hard. He was out the rest of the night. NO CALL!  I was infuriated!!!! But, in general, the refs definitely suck.

And yeah, go Sharks! It's cool to see them do well


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Honestly though the refs make no sense to me this season at all. They've let completely brutal shots go and ignored them, yet made calls on some of the softest stuff imaginable (like hooking calls where the stick never even touched the player) and that's been all around the league.



So true. When the hell are they going to fix this?!?


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> So true. When the hell are they going to fix this?!?



When they fire all of the current referees and hire us!!! 



So, never.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Ummm yeah, right  You need to actually attend some games and/or watch more than highlights. Malkin and Crosby average being tripped, slashed, and crosschecked AT LEAST twice a game with no calls. The last playoff game I was at (in person, about 15' from where it was occurring) Malkin was tripped twice on breakaways and slashed once badly enough that he had to leave the ice to get his hand checked out with no penalty calls. Including a play literally identical to the one that awarded a penalty shot last night. But because it was Briere hasn't shown he can score sliding on his ass with an opposing defenseman sitting on his shoulder, he got a call instead of a ref looking at him and shrugging. The 'stars' are getting the shit beat out of them on a regular basis and the refs are doing nothing about it. It's gotten a little better this season, but not by much.
> 
> Honestly though the refs make no sense to me this season at all. They've let completely brutal shots go and ignored them, yet made calls on some of the softest stuff imaginable (like hooking calls where the stick never even touched the player) and that's been all around the league.



I agree with you, all I'm saying is that your stars aren't the only ones getting tripped/hit/hooked/speared etcetc... and even though Crosby in particular may be watched even more, I just think theres a lot of shit that you guys could be called on too that doesn't so it's not like Pittsburg is in a less favorable situation. Also don't forget that players of that high a caliber MAKE shit happen, because they're just that good. Right then and there they are twice as likely to take hits, step on a stick, skate through a defenseman and get tripped and many other scenarios there are too many to name and not all of these are direct causes of the oposing player. Were all equally victimised by the shitty reffing in the league right now. By the way I do watch as many games as I can, especially in the last month or so 

What I find most ridiculous is when a ref calls a penalty 100 feet away when his colleague who was right infront of the fucking incident didn't see shit 
Some of the hooking calls have been a bit ridiculous but atleast they've been consistent in that department or then again that's probably because we have Saku Koivu on our team (only habs fans will get that one )



Blood Tempest said:


> The Flyers are definitely, like you said, one of the roughest, if not the roughest team in the league. I do understand why Huet is getting frustrated, but most of that frustration needs to be aimed at his defense. When I used to get steam rolled in my junior hockey days, I screamed at my defense and told them to get their shit together and play some real D. That's what he needs to do. He needs to talk to them before Thursday night's game and tell them if they don't straighten themselves out and play head on D with the Flyers, the same shit is going to keep happening. Not just as far as hits go, but the scoring as well. Not only is Huet looking like swiss cheese, but so is the Caps D. The Caps are a bigger team physically than the Flyers. There's NO reason why they can't play more physical defense and try to put them in their place. That being said, the Flyers seem to have more speed overall than the Caps. It's been an interesting match up, but all in all, the Flyers have just looked flat out better this series. I sure hope it stays that way.



True, you raise a good point.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> What I find most ridiculous is when a ref calls a penalty 100 feet away when his colleague who was right infront of the fucking incident didn't see shit



 I LOVE when that happens. Makes me think that refs are far sighted. Then later in the game, they miss a bunch of calls and I revert to my theory that refs are blind.


----------



## technomancer

Blood Tempest said:


> I LOVE when that happens. Makes me think that refs are far sighted. Then later in the game, they miss a bunch of calls and I revert to my theory that refs are blind.





Though if it's the Pens and it's Kelly that didn't make the call, 9 times out of 10 it was him ignoring something  I've literally seen his refereeing partner skate up and ask him why the fuck he didn't make a call


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> Though if it's the Pens and it's Kelly that didn't make the call, 9 times out of 10 it was him ignoring something  I've literally seen his refereeing partner skate up and ask him why the fuck he didn't make a call



 THAT is the epitome of a jackass ref moment!!!


----------



## technomancer

Pens sweep Sens 4-0 
   

AND broke the franchise record for least goals allowed in a playoff round


----------



## Abhorred

Well played, Pens.

The weather's nice in Ottawa right now; golfing will be good.


..

.... *cough*
...


WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO US?!


----------



## playstopause

Emery. That's what happened to the Sens.



 for the Pens.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Emery. That's what happened to the Sens.
> 
> 
> 
> for the Pens.



Great for you guys! 


 Oh, and.... the Devils! (sorry Natalie!)


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> Great for you guys!
> 
> 
> Oh, and.... the Devils! (sorry Natalie!)



+1 Congrats Pens. Down with the Devils...and Rangers for that matter. Either team that advances, Philly is gonna be fun to try to beat.


----------



## WillingWell

I hope you all have you brooms D= I have mine.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Emery. That's what happened to the Sens.
> 
> 
> 
> for the Pens.



Actually he played REALLY well... the games would have been more like 10-x if he hadn't... I mean the guy stopped fifty one shots in one game... and they still lost 4-1


----------



## Blood Tempest

+1

Any goalie thats taking 40+ shots needs to grab everyone on his defense by the throat and scream at them to get their shit together.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

tabarnak d'osti d'caliss... Boston tie the game due to a shitty call and then bahs play like its fucking game over... son of a bitch


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> tabarnak d'osti d'caliss... Boston tie the game due to a shitty call and then bahs play like its fucking game over... son of a bitch



Didn't see the game, but just checked the scores and about fell over. That is definitely NOT what I was expecting to see. My condolences on the loss.


----------



## Popsyche

3-1 Flyers! WooHoo! 

Plus more poor officiating...


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> 3-1 Flyers! WooHoo!
> 
> Plus more poor officiating...



Good game 

and at least the officiating was consistently bad both ways


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> 3-1 Flyers! WooHoo!
> 
> Plus more poor officiating...




VENGEANCE NOW!!!

Poor officiating FTL!!


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Good game
> 
> and at least the officiating was consistently bad both ways



Yes, it equi-sucked!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> Yes, it equi-sucked!



Indeed. But the end result is all that matters!


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks win!  Leading series 3-2 now


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Actually he played REALLY well... the games would have been more like 10-x if he hadn't... I mean the guy stopped fifty one shots in one game... and they still lost 4-1



Wasn't it Gerber that goaled that game? What i meant is that Ray Emery litteraly splitted the team in half : those who liked him and those who wanted to see him go.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> tabarnak d'osti d'caliss... Boston tie the game due to a shitty call and then bahs play like its fucking game over... son of a bitch





We played 20 minutes and that's it. 

HELLO GUYS' WE'RE IN THE PLAYOFFS!!!! PLAY 60 MINUTES!!!!



technomancer said:


> Didn't see the game, but just checked the scores and about fell over. That is definitely NOT what I was expecting to see. My condolences on the loss.



Yep. That was truly horrible to watch. After the 3rd goal, it looks like Carey Price said to himself : "fuck it, i'm gonna show the guys what it's like if i stop making saves..."


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Wasn't it Gerber that goaled that game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We played 20 minutes and that's it.
> 
> HELLO GUYS' WE'RE IN THE PLAYOFFS!!!! PLAY 60 MINUTES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That was truly horrible to watch. After the 3rd goal, it looks like Carey Price said to himself : "fuck it, i'm gonna show the guys what it's like if i stop making saves..."



He was pretty pissed at himself after the 2nd goal because it was mostly his own mistake, and although there wasn't much he could do after the 3rd one, I think he took it upon himself and just wasn't there anymore... oh well


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Wasn't it Gerber that goaled that game? What i meant is that Ray Emery litteraly splitted the team in half : those who liked him and those who wanted to see him go.



It is very possible I was mistaken about who was in net... and yes after checking it was Gerber. My bad


----------



## Abhorred

technomancer said:


> It is very possible I was mistaken about who was in net... and yes after checking it was Gerber. My bad



Gerber was, in most cases, the only thing keeping the Sens afloat. I think Emery's done in Ottawa, and I can't say that I'll miss him terribly.

But you really have to give it up to Alfredsson - he played two games on a third degree MCL tear, and was still one of the stronger players when he was on the ice. I know it sounds like self-condolences, but I'm sort of glad we got eliminated, since it'll give him a chance to get his surgery and heal up for next season. A few more games played like that and there's a decent chance his career, and possibly his ability to walk at all, would be over. Granted, I wish it hadn't happened in a sweep ending at home, but no game's worth permanent disability.


----------



## 7slinger

you know what sucks donkey balls? when your team dominates it's opponent to the tune of 40 shots to 17, yet lose on home ice, and your superstar who had a career year for scoring is held scoreless through the first 5 games of the playoffs 

and at the rate the devils are going, it would take them 3 years to get 3 wins against the rangers, much less win 3 in a row in the playoffs

both my teams are big time on the ropes right now. AAAAAAAAAAARHHHHHHHHHHHHGGG!!


----------



## playstopause

Bye-bye Devils.


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Bye-bye Devils.



 Not much a Flyers fan likes to see more than the Devils fail.


----------



## Popsyche

Blood Tempest said:


> Not much a Flyers fan likes to see more than the Devils fail.




And epically, at that!


----------



## technomancer

Abhorred said:


> Gerber was, in most cases, the only thing keeping the Sens afloat. I think Emery's done in Ottawa, and I can't say that I'll miss him terribly.



Looks like it's official Emery 

ESPN - Senators GM makes it clear that he does not want Emery back - NHL

Oh and Devils


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Blood Tempest said:


> Not much a Flyers fan likes to see more than the Devils fail.



Oh yeah, I'm sure you'd much rather play against the Rangers in a later round  Then again, the only way you'd face the rangers would be if both philly and new york made it to the conference final. In any case, In my opinion the Rangers are the most dangerous team in the eastern conference... from a Habs fan's perspective anyway, dunno how you guys have fared against them this year...


----------



## technomancer

Yeah this next round should be REALLY interesting. The Pens played the Rangers twice at the end of the season, one win and one OTL.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Yeah this next round should be REALLY interesting. The Pens played the Rangers twice at the end of the season, one win and one OTL.



Man, that's gonna one rough round where we'll bitch at the refs even more  then again, I'd love to see Laracque knock out Avery or something


----------



## technomancer




----------



## zimbloth

I want to taste your tears Canadien fans!


----------



## B Lopez

Sharks are gonna be on tomorrow.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

zimbloth said:


> I want to taste your tears Canadien fans!



that second goal was pure uncalled offside bullshit, but regardless. I think the B's grinded more and therefore left with the win. Whoever wants it more is gonna win, I didn't always get that impression from the habs tonight


----------



## kmanick

zimbloth said:


> I want to taste your tears Canadien fans!


 
Awesome fucking game tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

zimbloth said:


> I want to taste your tears Canadien fans!





Didn't know you cared about hockey! You only come here to tease us? 
Let's forget about the many offsides that were not called noway.
It was a terrific game. Too bad we lost it, props to the Bruins that played a solid game.


----------



## coupe89

i have a felling thornton going to have a big game tonight.


----------



## Groff

Who watched the flyers game yesterday... Lost... But the last 2 minutes of that game was fucking insane!


----------



## zimbloth

playstopause said:


> Didn't know you cared about hockey! You only come here to tease us?
> Let's forget about the many offsides that were not called noway.
> It was a terrific game. Too bad we lost it, props to the Bruins that played a solid game.



I've always been a Bruins fan but they haven't given us much to cheer about over the last 15-20 years. I just am amazed at how thins have turned out. The B's lost 12 games in a row vs Montreal, 1 seed vs 8 seed, and they forced a game 7. Just incredible. Even if they lose game 7 no one will really feel bad, whereas I have to think fans and media in Montreal must be ashamed at what has transpired thus far.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

It's the first year in a little while that we've shown any signs of being a true winning team. I don't expect to win the cup this year (next year ) but I didn't expect to be eliminated in the first round either... jesus


----------



## playstopause

zimbloth said:


> I've always been a Bruins fan but they haven't given us much to cheer about over the last 15-20 years. I just am amazed at how thins have turned out. The B's lost 12 games in a row vs Montreal, 1 seed vs 8 seed, and they forced a game 7. Just incredible. Even if they lose game 7 no one will really feel bad, whereas I have to think fans and media in Montreal must be ashamed at what has transpired thus far.



True about what happened during the season. But now in playoffs time, it's "another season" and the Bruins came out with a strong game plan (a new one). They've fully understood the playing style of the Habs. The Habs are trying to play their game, not adapting and it's costing them. This year best NHL team on the powerplay is not getting ANY passed Tim Thomas. Chara has done an excellent job at keeping Kovalev away from the net.

Also, let's not forget that:

1- The Bruins were only 10 pts behind the Canadien in the final rankings. Imo, it's as good a team, even if we beat them 8-0 during the season.
2- The Canadien finishing first: nobody saw that coming, was "not suposed to be".


----------



## B Lopez

Someone planted a brick wall in front of Calgary's net today. 

At least game 7 is at home.


----------



## Popsyche

*OK! Time to close out the Crapitals tonight! Whos's with me!?!*


----------



## playstopause

* crickets *


----------



## Groff

Popsyche said:


> *OK! Time to close out the Crapitals tonight! Whos's with me!?!*



  





I hope we stomp em!


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> * crickets *


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> * crickets *





Good luck to the Habs tonight, as I'd much rather see the Pens go up against you guys as opposed to Boston eventually


----------



## playstopause

Yeah! 

I'm getting pretty anxious... Will have to calm down with many beers, unfortunately.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> *OK! Time to close out the Crapitals tonight! Whos's with me!?!*





TheMissing said:


> I hope we stomp em!



Things could not have gone worse. After a 2-0 lead, losing 4-2 is pretty shitty. That's like getting a blow job then the chick stopping and leaving the room, leading to a case of blue balls. What an awful night. Fucking Flyers.  If they don't win tomorrow night, I'm gonna throw everything in sight.  They've had the Caps against the ropes, ready to be finished for the past 2 games and have failed to deliver. WTF is happening? Seriously? If they lose tomorrow, it will only be because they beat themselves. That's all this has been.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

OLE OLE OLE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

5 - 0 shutout and game 7 is ours


----------



## playstopause

Boston , crushed 5-0 -> 






...

Seriously, the Bruins played a great series, it could have gone their way. Tip of the hat. What a comeback this team did this year. They never abandoned.














...


Unfortunately, there was this guy tonight :


----------



## 7slinger

playstopause said:


> Bye-bye Devils.





Blood Tempest said:


> Not much a Flyers fan likes to see more than the Devils fail.





Popsyche said:


> And epically, at that!





technomancer said:


> Oh and Devils


----------



## Groff

If the Flyers lose game 7 i'm gonna be PISSED!


----------



## playstopause

Yeah, let's go Flyers! We want you as our next victims!


----------



## technomancer

Personally, speaking from a purely selfish standpoint as a Pens fan,

Let's Go Caps!

I'd much prefer the Pens go up against the Capitals in round 2 as opposed to the Rangers  Overall this has been a really good series, and the two games I saw were REALLY close (unfortunately missed game 6).


----------



## B Lopez

It's judgement day for the Sharks.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Personally, speaking from a purely selfish standpoint as a Pens fan,
> 
> Let's Go Caps!
> 
> I'd much prefer the Pens go up against the Capitals in round 2 as opposed to the Rangers  Overall this has been a really good series, and the two games I saw were REALLY close (unfortunately missed game 6).



Sounds like nobody wants to meet the damn Rangers!


----------



## Blood Tempest

7slinger said:


>



They aren't out yet buddy. Never sell the Fly boys short. 



TheMissing said:


> If the Flyers lose game 7 i'm gonna be PISSED!



You and me brother. The Flyers should win this series.



playstopause said:


> Yeah, let's go Flyers! We want you to stomp us!



Fixed.  jk


----------



## playstopause

^


...


Ok, it's OT time in Washington! 


SUPEREDIT! :  Flyers win!














... come to papa now.


----------



## technomancer

Congrats to the Flyers, well played game.


----------



## Blood Tempest

*WE DID IT!!!! FLYERS ADVANCE!!! I'm soooooo happy right now!!!  

LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!!!
*


----------



## Popsyche

*WOOHOO!

What does Philly have that North Jersey doesn't? 

A hockey team in the fuckin' playoffs!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Ok, it's OT time in Washington!
> 
> 
> SUPEREDIT! :  Flyers win!
> 
> ... come to papa now.



I'm shakin' in my boots, filmboy!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> *WOOHOO!
> 
> What does Philly have that North Jersey doesn't?
> 
> A hockey team in the fuckin' playoffs!!!!!!!! *



Not to mention New Jersey is the arm pit of the US...smells like it too! 

I'm sooooo fucking stoked right now I can barely control myself. I screamed when Lupul got the game winner and my mom woke up all pissed off. I just laughed at her and was like THE FLYERS!!! THEY WON!!!! Then I did this:


----------



## technomancer

Round 2 Game 1 Pens vs Flyers - Friday 

Aaaaand my first game of round 2 in our ticket plan 

Is it friday yet?


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Round 2 Game 1 Pens vs Flyers - Friday
> 
> Aaaaand my first game of round 2 in our ticket plan
> 
> Is it friday yet?



Aren't we playing the Habbies? Aren't you guys gonna kill the stRangers?


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> I'm shakin' in my boots, filmboy!



I know, you are! 



technomancer said:


> Round 2 Game 1 Pens vs Flyers - Friday
> 
> Aaaaand my first game of round 2 in our ticket plan
> 
> Is it friday yet?



It's Montreal vs Philly.


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Aren't we playing the Habbies? Aren't you guys gonna kill the stRangers?



That would be correct sir. Pens vs Rangers, Habs vs Flyers 

Damn typos  

Perhaps I was psychically predicting the next round


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Perhaps I was psychically predicting the next round


----------



## Blood Tempest

Shyte! Friday?! I have class from 5:30 til 8 that night! Son of a bitch!!! I'm gonna be flying through my accounting final so I can get home and catch the better half of that game


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Congratz the the flyers on the win! We're waiting for you


----------



## Blood Tempest

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Congratz the the flyers on the win! We're waiting for you



It's going to be one damn interesting series, that's for sure.  Bring it!


----------



## F1Filter

Blueshirts -vs- The Pens. This is going to be good.

OK so the Pens. Remember how you guys were falling asleep on the Garden ice during most of the year? Keep doing that. Oh yeah, and also if you wouldn't mind continue letting NY's 4th line score something like 2 or 3 goals in each game. That would be greatly appreciated also.

Just keep doing that, and you won't have to worry about keeping your tee times after game 5.


----------



## B Lopez

Hell yes. Another Canadian team out of the playoffs 

Can't believe I went to the "metal" show instead of sitting on my ass and watching the game


----------



## Groff

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Congratz the the flyers on the win! We're waiting for you



Bring it! 


...God I haven't followed hockey in years... I can't believe i'm watching it again.


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Hell yes. Another Canadian team out of the playoffs



 Shouldn't you guys be surfin'?


----------



## Blood Tempest

B Lopez said:


> Hell yes. Another Canadian team out of the playoffs
> 
> Can't believe I went to the "metal" show instead of sitting on my ass and watching the game



Congrats to the fish! Nice job. Game 7 was a slaughter. 



TheMissing said:


> Bring it!
> 
> 
> ...God I haven't followed hockey in years... I can't believe i'm watching it again.








Gotta love Flyers hockey man. Good to see another fellow fan on the board. I believe there are 3 of us? You, Popsyche, and myself. If there are more of you, SPEAK UP AND REPRESENT!!! 

*LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!*


----------



## Groff

Blood Tempest said:


> *LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!*



*clap clap*


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> Shouldn't you guys be surfin'?





no waves :cry:
even if there was, it rained so the ocean becomes a no-go because of the toxic runoff  unless you like e. coli and shit like that.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Toxic runoff?! GROSS!



TheMissing said:


> *clap clap*



 NICE!


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> no waves :cry:
> even if there was, it rained so the ocean becomes a no-go because of the toxic runoff  unless you like e. coli and shit like that.



Wow, that's sucks! We're even ruining the oceans now... 

...

Back on topic : who's going to have the most points in this series: Brière or Kovalev?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Brière FTW! He has the most playoff points in the NHL right now. I'd say thats a nice indicator of things to come.  At least I hope so anyways.


----------



## playstopause

Well, that's before we meets our brick wall:


----------



## Blood Tempest

Brière will make him crumble like the Berlin wall.  jk, he's a great goaltender and it's going to be an interesting match up. Biron has been outstanding as well.  Not just saying this because I'm a Flyers fan, but this is going to be the most interesting series in round 2 IMO.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Well, that's before we meets our brick wall:



The Flyers don't score a lot of classic man on man "beat the goalie" type goals, and they don't USUALLY let the other team, either. They will generally score the "dirty, freak" type goals where the goalie has no chance. They'll fling the puck a million times at him to no avail, and then slide it in on a mistake. I don't remember either goalie letting in any soft goals.


----------



## technomancer

Blood Tempest said:


> Brière FTW! He has the most playoff points in the NHL right now. I'd say thats a nice indicator of things to come.  At least I hope so anyways.



Only because he's played 7 games to the Pens 4


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> The Flyers don't score a lot of classic man on man "beat the goalie" type goals, and they don't USUALLY let the other team, either. They will generally score the "dirty, freak" type goals where the goalie has no chance. They'll fling the puck a million times at him to no avail, and then slide it in on a mistake. I don't remember either goalie letting in any soft goals.



Good point. Look at Lupul's Game 7 overtime winner. Or how about Knuble's overtime winner. Both were results of crashing the net and just giving a great offensive rush to the net.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Tonight is the night...






*LET'S GO FLYERS!!!!


*


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


>



That's low! Funny, but low!


----------



## Groff

Blood Tempest said:


> Tonight is the night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LET'S GO FLYERS!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> That's low! Funny, but low!



I mean, this IS the playoffs. No time for the faint of heart!


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


>



I almost pee'd myself! 



TheMissing said:


>



Yes sir!!!!  I'm pumped to see this game!!!


----------



## Groff

ATTN: Montreal...

Goal 2 DID NOT COUNT!  


It's a good game, everyone is playing well.

EDIT: Broken stick FTL!


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> ATTN: Montreal...
> 
> Goal 2 DID NOT COUNT!



That's ok, yours didn't count as well. 






4-3.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> That's ok, yours didn't count as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-3.



Yeah, i'm not angry about it. I think thats why they gave the flyers the goal, because they knew they fucked up.

...But in the 3rd... BAD CALL!! That was all shoulder!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Montreal should bow down and kiss the refs' feet after that. The refs won that game for you guys. Expect hell on Saturday night. Fucking bullshit calls.

Goal 2 = fail

Flyers goal 3 wasn't a problem. It hit his shin guard. If he kicked that in, he should be a soccer player.

Richards doesn't commit penalties late in games like that. The next shoulder hit I see from a Canadien better be a penalty too.


----------



## Popsyche

That game was full of suck! They refs didn't make that many calls, but when they did, they fucked it up.

Filmboy, I tell you what! It aint gonna be that easy, is it?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Popsyche said:


> That game was full of suck! They refs didn't make that many calls, but when they did, they fucked it up.
> 
> Filmboy, I tell you what! It aint gonna be that easy, is it?



It's not gonna be easy at all. Especially since the refs now owe Philly at least two bad calls to even this out. Not to mention how fucking pissed everyone in the Flyer locker room is right now. Bullshit calls winning games FTL.

For the record, if that high stick goal was a Flyer goal, I'd be the first to admit it was crap.


----------



## playstopause

Blood Tempest said:


> Montreal should bow down and kiss the refs' feet after that. The refs won that game for you guys. Expect hell on Saturday night. Fucking bullshit calls.
> 
> Goal 2 = fail
> 
> Flyers goal 3 wasn't a problem. It hit his shin guard. If he kicked that in, he should be a soccer player.
> 
> Richards doesn't commit penalties late in games like that. The next shoulder hit I see from a Canadien better be a penalty too.



Ok, ok, i can tell you're not happy. 
What about these 2 post we hit in the 1st? Could've been 6-3. And we've had our penalties too. Penalties on wich you scored.



Popsyche said:


> That game was full of suck! They refs didn't make that many calls, but when they did, they fucked it up.
> 
> Filmboy, I tell you what! It aint gonna be that easy, is it?



True the game wasn't that great. It felt like the teams we're studying each other at some point... Ain't gonna be easy for sure... On both sides. That goes without saying.


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Ok, ok, i can tell you're not happy.
> What about these 2 post we hit in the 1st? Could've been 6-3. We've had our penalties too.
> 
> 
> 
> True the game wasn't that great. It felt like the teams we're studying each other... Ain't gonna be easy for sure... That goes without saying.



Posts are all part of a goalie's equipment. If it hits the post, it's as good as hitting the blocker or the glove. 

The game had some awful officiating. Point blank. From a neutral standpoint, it was pretty unfair. Highly in favor of the Canadiens. But really, the refs won that game for them tonight. Just awful.


----------



## Groff

Blood Tempest said:


> Posts are all part of a goalie's equipment. If it hits the post, it's as good as hitting the blocker or the glove.
> 
> The game had some awful officiating. Point blank. From a neutral standpoint, it was pretty unfair. Highly in favor of the Canadiens. But really, the refs won that game for them tonight. Just awful.



It wasn't unfair until the end of the 3rd IMO, because they did let the flyers get that goal that bounced off his skate...

But at the end = lame.


----------



## playstopause

Blood Tempest said:


> Posts are all part of a goalie's equipment. If it hits the post, it's as good as hitting the blocker or the glove.



That's one point of view. I don't share it.


----------



## Blood Tempest

TheMissing said:


> It wasn't unfair until the end of the 3rd IMO, because they did let the flyers get that goal that bounced off his skate...
> 
> But at the end = lame.



It's fair if a puck hits a skate, unless there is a deliberate kicking motion as to direct the puck into the net with a skate. Which there was not. Lupul's skate was coming off of the ground from losing balance and being shoved. To make things even more clear, it hit his lower shin guard. 

The end was definitely lame. Chalk a win up to the refs. Meh.



playstopause said:


> That's one point of view. I don't share it.



Being a goalie for 7 years, I lived by that.


----------



## playstopause

Blood Tempest said:


> Being a goalie for 7 years, I lived by that.



 Sounds like a good reason.


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Sounds like a good reason.



 Definitely my friend. The post saved me many times.  I always honor the post, no matter what team it's helping.


----------



## Popsyche

Nice booing of Briere, too! 

A couple points here:

1). The post game interviews from the Flyers were pretty positive, and the players know that they can run with these guys.

2). Versus sucks dead donkey dick. Games 2 & 3 are on Versus, and I can't get them!


----------



## Blood Tempest

The booing of Briere was awesome. It's nice to know we have a player worthy of that.

1) I agree. They're confident and know this series is far from out of reach. It's anyone's series.

2) Versus is definitely lame. Fortunately I get it. My only recommendation to you is maybe try to find a bar that will be showing the game and go there.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

1) Kovy's first goal was DEFINITELY good, just grab your Tivo and take a good look at it... he whacks his stick when it's above the crossbar, but only hits the puck when it's slightly under. It's a goal, NOT A HIGH STICK. Lupul's goal was good too, I don't even know why that one went under review...

2) I think the refs called the game pretty decently. They let some things go on both sides, some plays I thought habs would get called and same for Philly. The penalties were all warranted IMO. 

3) Flyers fan are lucky that the last call on Richards was only a 2 minute minor, that could have easily been an attempt to injure a player. I don't care whether it was premeditated or a spur of the moment thing, he brought out the knee, nuff' said.

4) Montreal shoulder hits? The Flyers had their shoulders and elbows sky high for the first half of the game, and then it calmed down a bit after that.


----------



## technomancer

With all this bitching I wish the game had been televised here


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^I'll be keeping a close eye on your game tomorrow  I really don't know what to expect of that series >.>


----------



## technomancer

It should be good (in the sense of close as opposed to good the Pens are going to crush them ).

There's supposed to be a whiteout at the arena tomorrow night, should be pretty cool.


----------



## Groff

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> 3) Flyers fan are lucky that the last call on Richards was only a 2 minute minor, that could have easily been an attempt to injure a player. I don't care whether it was premeditated or a spur of the moment thing, he brought out the knee, nuff' said.



I still disagree with that one. That was all shoulder.


----------



## Groff

Popsyche said:


> Nice booing of Briere, too!
> 
> A couple points here:
> 
> 1). The post game interviews from the Flyers were pretty positive, and the players know that they can run with these guys.



They're just Jealous because Briere kicks ass!

And we're definitely matched up we these guys on the level of skill. The game was equally as tight on both sides.

The refs on the other hand...


----------



## Blood Tempest

TheMissing said:


> They're just Jealous because Briere kicks ass!
> 
> And we're definitely matched up we these guys on the level of skill. The game was equally as tight on both sides.
> 
> The refs on the other hand...



Indeed. That was one of the most even hockey battles I've seen in a long time. It was a good game, officiating aside. This will definitely be a close and interesting series to say the least.


----------



## Groff

For the next game we should all get on Ventrillo, or xFire and get a voice chat going so we can watch the game 'together' and curse eachother out when the other team scores.


----------



## Blood Tempest

TheMissing said:


> For the next game we should all get on Ventrillo, or xFire and get a voice chat going so we can watch the game 'together' and curse eachother out when the other team scores.



 That would not be good. Everyone here would end up hating me! I scream way too much to be on something like that.


----------



## Groff

I think it would be fun. As if we were all at a bar together.


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Rangers 5-4  

Talk about falling apart for part of a game though, after 5 minutes the pens were completely dominating the game, shots were 8-0. By the end of the first Rangers were up by a goal and the shots were 9-7. By five minutes into the second Rangers were up 3-0. 8 minutes into the second the Pens finally woke up, and pretty much dominated the rest of the game.

The game was NUTS! I don't think I'm going to have much of a voice tomorrow. Awesome game


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Looking forward to the third period... if not for Biron the score would favor the Habs by atleast 5 by now...

EDIT: I have nothing bad to say about the Habs, they outplayed The Flyers all night... Price needs to get back on his game. The score is DEFINITELY not reflective of how the game went. Congratz to Biron, who was sensational.

Btw, whoever thought the Habs were favored in game 1 must certainly be happy now, they were wearing flyers jerseys tonight


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Congratz to Biron, who was sensational.



He stole the game. Not the case with Price... 
Could have been 5-2 Habs. Anyway, props to the Flyers.
I won't blame it on the referees.


----------



## technomancer

Only caught the last period and a half or so, but Biron was absolutely amazing


----------



## Popsyche

I missed the whole fucking Goddamn thing because my cable company doesn't carry the Versus network!  That and I got to go hear Verdi's Requiem instead!


----------



## B Lopez

You need to do some ass kicking, Pops.


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> I missed the whole fucking Goddamn thing because my cable company doesn't carry the Versus network!  That and I got to go hear Verdi's Requiem instead!



Isn't it better for the heart? 
I know my heartbeat rate goes trough the roof each time a watch a game. 

That's suck though. I wouldn't stand not beeing able to watch a game.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> Isn't it better for the heart?
> I know my heartbeat rate goes trough the roof each time a watch a game.
> 
> That's suck though. I wouldn't stand not beeing able to watch a game.



It appears that my local bar does have Versus, so....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Popsyche said:


> It appears that my local bar does have Versus, so....



great, now both the heart AND the liver shall suffer


----------



## Popsyche

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> great, now both the heart AND the liver shall suffer



I fear not, as victory will go to the brave!


----------



## technomancer

Pens win 2-0, lead series 2-0


----------



## playstopause

I thought the game was tonight... 

 for the Pens.


----------



## technomancer

PS - I found it funny as hell that Jagr was bitching at Crosby to stay on his feet and then got knocked on his ass by Gill about two minutes later. He is SUCH a whiney bitch


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> PS - I found it funny as hell that Jagr was bitching at Crosby to stay on his feet and then got knocked on his ass by Gill about two minutes later. He is SUCH a whiney bitch



That's no way to treat your ex-players who brought you multiple cups in the 90's ... aahhh what am I saying, he is


----------



## Blexican

That said, LET'S GO PENS!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

Blexican said:


> That said, LET'S GO PENS!!!





At least they can WIN games.
Tool. 

And what's with the silly canadian hatred for Briere? Every time he gets the puck they boo  Jealous I guess.



Popsyche said:


> I missed the whole fucking Goddamn thing because my cable company doesn't carry the Versus network!  That and I got to go hear Verdi's Requiem instead!



You live in PA and don't have Comcast? How does that work? 
Honestly, I don't like the VS comentators... Something unexciting about them.


----------



## technomancer

Blexican said:


> That said, LET'S GO PENS!!!



+erep for you my friend


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

TheMissing said:


> And what's with the silly canadian hatred for Briere? Every time he gets the puck they boo  Jealous I guess.
> 
> .



Jealous? Not in a million years. Go in the archives and dig up articles from last summer involving Briere and his contract offers, and read up on his quotes. Then you'll understand...besides, do we really need a reason? It's just very funny 

Fucking Flyers, that's the second game in a row they get outplayed and manage to pull a win thanks to a mediocre performance by Price and a crazy performance by Biron. Jesus, the shots were 34-14 or something in favor of the Habs! That last hit on Halak by Richards shoulda been called ATLEAST 2 minutes. Not to mention the Habs being hooked and interfered constantly... no place for that sort of shit in hockey. 

The Hab's work ethic WILL pay off... And then my ranting will have more credibility  Flyers aren't new to blowing leads anyway  

Credit to Biron however, he's doing an amazing job and right now he's beating the habs on his own, with a little help from the Posts and Crossbar of course 



Blexican said:


>


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Fucking Flyers, that's the second game in a row they get outplayed and manage to pull a win thanks to a mediocre performance by Price and a crazy performance by Biron.



That was WAY more than the second game the Flyers won that they should have lost. Did you watch the series against DC? I caught three games, and the Caps outplayed them every game I saw... and lost 2 out of 3 of them  Biron is making an absolutely HUGE impact for the Flyers this post season.

I did find it ironic that there's a Journey to the Cup called "Price Comes Through" up on the day that Price got pulled from net though


----------



## Blood Tempest

The Price is wrong  Who's crying about the officiating now?

Outplayed the entire game? I think not. Outplayed in the 3rd Period, I thought so. But, definitely not the entire game. The Habs got better once Price was pulled...and oh yeah, that 5 minute penalty, which if the Habs didn't score at least 1 goal from, I would have shit myself. If you have 5 minutes of a one man advantage, you better produce. That being said, where were their even strength goals? No where to be found. And how about that short handed goal? Outplayed, definitely not the entire game. Not bad for a 6th seed, eh Habs?


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> And what's with the silly canadian hatred for Briere? Every time he gets the puck they boo  Jealous I guess.



 No way. Check out what Doodl3.2 said. And you're booin' Kovalev, so fair enough.




Blood Tempest said:


> Not bad for a 6th seed, eh Habs?



A 6th seed that was only 9pts behind... Not much of a difference, eh?
It's not like we're suposed to crush you... We're better than this, but it's a momentum thing. The puck is now rollin' for the Flyers... Biron can thanks his goal posts again... Great game for him again.
We'll see if it keeps goin' that way or not, it ain't over.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> A 6th seed that was only 9pts behind... Not much of a difference, eh?
> It's not like we're suposed to crush you... We're better than this, but it's a momentum thing. The puck is now rollin' for the Flyers... Biron can thanks his goal posts again... Great game for him again.
> We'll see if it keeps goin' that way or not, it ain't over.



I warned ya! I Guarantee that your talk radio was all about how the Flyers shouldn't bother putting on the skates, as they didn't stand a CHANCE of winning one game against the might Habbies! 

Here's the deal. Your team played like shit for 2 periods, and your star phenom goalie sucked raw eggs, letting in softie goals. Any guess why Briere wanted to come to a team that had just finished it's worst season in team history? Because he didn't want to play for you! 

Understand that even if you win, you've made a poor, pathetic, heartless showing. I have yet to shake in my boots!  

That said.. Good luck! 




























.... with your off season Curling!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Popsyche said:


> Here's the deal. Your team played like shit for 2 periods...



You're right... it is hard to play well when you're being hooked all the time


----------



## Popsyche

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> You're right... it is hard to play well when you're being hooked all the time



Or cheap shotted in the head after play! 


Officiating isn't an excuse either side can use. It has been universally poor.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> No way. Check out what Doodl3.2 said. And you're booin' Kovalev, so fair enough.



I haven't seen a flyers home game yet, so I havent seen it. I was just wondering if there was something behind it, as I've been out of the hockey loop for a while.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> You're right... it is hard to play well when you're being hooked all the time



Dude, the flyers were getting HAMMERED in game 2. I don't know how many times I saw a canadien knock a flyer on their ass so 
 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Go in the archives and dig up articles from last summer involving Briere and his contract offers, and read up on his quotes. Then you'll understand...besides, do we really need a reason? It's just very funny



I couldn't find much, but I do see that he's the highest paid player. Maybe canada wants some of his money, kinda like that WGA south park episode...  "1 2 3 4 Canada deserves more! ...Money."

But seriously, yeah, it is funny. I can't help but laugh everytime he gets the puck.


And on one last note, I love the "Expedia.ca" banners in the Canadiens statium. I think of our expedia.com commercials, but instead I sing "Expedia... DOT CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
My girlfriend thinks it hilarious


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> Officiating isn't an excuse either side can use. It has been universally poor.



Damn right. Seriously, what does the NHL is doing? Everyone is sleeping at the wheel. There were many, MANY obvious penalty calls that were not given on both sides. In what name, what rule do the refs stop calling penalties? Because it's the playoffs? Come on... EVERYONE is pissed with the refering, Mr Bettman rolleyes.


----------



## technomancer

Aaaaaand the Pens are now 7-0 in the playoffs 

BTW I can tell you the refs are definitely still calling penalties in the Rangers/Pens series as the Pens spent most of the second period short handed


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Aaaaaand the Pens are now 7-0 in the playoffs



Last team to do this was the Rangers(!), in 1994. The Pens are on fire!


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> Aaaaaand the Pens are now 7-0 in the playoffs



Sweet.

Sharks are 0-3 in the series atm.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

TheMissing said:


> And on one last note, I love the "Expedia.ca" banners in the Canadiens statium. I think of our expedia.com commercials, but instead I sing "Expedia... DOT CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
> My girlfriend thinks it hilarious



 I never thought of it that way!



B Lopez said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Sharks are 0-3 in the series atm.



Yeah, that's not going too great... one more and its  Wilson 

No seriously, that sucks... San Jose is my favorite team in the west still in the playoffs...


----------



## playstopause

Baaaaaaaaaaad penalty at the end of the game by Begin. 
Looks like the Flyers will get crushed by the Pens, not by us! 

We had many, many chances (again) and did not capitalize.
... anyway, what am i saying, it ain't over yet. 





[SIGN]O RLY?[/SIGN]


----------



## technomancer

Wow, it may be a PA Eastern Conference Final


----------



## Groff

Bah... Missed the game. 

...School.


----------



## Groff

Holy shit!



BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH To PHILADELPHIA FLYERS Fans: 'You Can Work Security For Us Anytime'


----------



## Popsyche

TheMissing said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH To PHILADELPHIA FLYERS Fans: 'You Can Work Security For Us Anytime'


----------



## Blood Tempest

TheMissing said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH To PHILADELPHIA FLYERS Fans: 'You Can Work Security For Us Anytime'



I saw that during the game tonight and almost crapped myself. That is soooo bad ass that Dave is backing the Flyers.  All of Megadeth decked out in Flyers jerseys = pure win!!! They should definitely blare some Megadeth at the Flyers games now. That's just so awesome.

As far as that game went...heh heh...another masterful performance by Biron and RJ Umberger owns the goal tending staff of Montreal. It's far from over and I never count a team out. The Canadiens still have a legit shot at this series. However, if Biron keeps pouring a concrete wall in front of the net, things will be pretty grim for the Habs. It's been an interesting series to say the least, and it's far from over. The worst thing either team could do is go easy. I doubt they will. Game 5 will surely be intense, you can bet on that. And with that in mind...


----------



## Groff

Blood Tempest said:


> They should definitely blare some Megadeth at the Flyers games now. That's just so awesome.



Maybe Dave will finally have his dream of having "Crush 'em" played at hockey games come true  (Which is why he wrote the song in the first place)

....Honestly, besides the chorus... That song kicks ass.

n00b question... Why do they call Montreal the "habs" ?


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> n00b question... Why do they call Montreal the "habs" ?



It's a french / Quebec nickname : 

Montreal Canadiens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## technomancer

We've got people coming over tonight to watch the game. I'm not counting the Rangers out as they're a great team, but it is going to rule if the Pens sweep them. If not, I've got tickets to game 5


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> It's a french / Quebec nickname :
> 
> Montreal Canadiens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



 I always wondered why there was an H in their logo.

...Silly french people.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> We've got people coming over tonight to watch the game. I'm not counting the Rangers out as they're a great team, but it is going to rule if the Pens sweep them. If not, I've got tickets to game 5



Then, you need the Rangers to win one at least, no? 



TheMissing said:


> I always wondered why there was an H in their logo.



The "H" is for "Hockey" -> "Club de Hockey Canadien" (C+H logo)
It just also happens to work with the nickname.



> Silly french people.



Hey, respect for the greatest hockey team ever!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> The "H" is for "Hockey" -> "Club de Hockey Canadien" (C+H logo)
> It just also happens to work with the nickname.



Ah, gotcha. ...Silly Canadians.  




> Hey, respect for the greatest hockey team ever!



But I already respect the Flyers.


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Ah, gotcha. ...Silly Canadians.



Ok, that will do.


----------



## B Lopez

TheMissing said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH To PHILADELPHIA FLYERS Fans: 'You Can Work Security For Us Anytime'




Second video----They're talking about Mustaine/Megadeth and there's a 'Tallica song playing in the background


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Then, you need the Rangers to win one at least, no?



While it would be cool, I'd rather see them sweep both rounds and get some rest before we go see them in the Conference Finals 

Ok, people should start showing up any minute to watch the game.


LET'S GO PENS!


----------



## technomancer

Well, that was disappointing... I think what really bothers me about the loss is that the Rangers really weren't playing particularly well. They looked MUCH better the last game.


----------



## playstopause

Hey, at least you're going for GAME 5!!!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Hey, at least you're going for GAME 5!!!



This is a good point


----------



## B Lopez

more games = more fun

at least the sharks won one, now they're just backed up against the wall


----------



## Blood Tempest

Can I get a Rangers and Sharks comeback?!?!?! That would fucking own!  Highly unlikely, but can you imagine all of the Stars and Pens fans crapping themselves over that?! 

I can't wait for Saturday night's Flyers game!!!

*LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!*


----------



## playstopause

Wow, i can't believe the Red Wings TOTALLY crushed the Avalanche. 8-2!!! I mean, that's quite a decisive victory. 

I'm happy that games are more balanced on our side.


----------



## Blood Tempest

playstopause said:


> Wow, i can't believe the Red Wings TOTALLY crushed the Avalanche. 8-2!!! I mean, that's quite a decisive victory.
> 
> I'm happy that games are more balanced on our side.



Yeah, no kidding! That's unbelievable!  The Red Wings look really good though, so it isn't as much of a surprise...but damn...8 goals...whew.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Wow, i can't believe the Red Wings TOTALLY crushed the Avalanche. 8-2!!! I mean, that's quite a decisive victory.
> 
> I'm happy that games are more balanced on our side.



I don't know how it's been in recent years, but around 96/97 the Redwings were known for doing shit like this. So it's not that surprising to me. Still incredible.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah talk about a painful loss for the Avs... 

The empty net goal for NY hurt as it made the game look like a much more decisive victory than it was. Bottom line with the Rangers/Pens game was both teams looked sort of flat and Lundqvist had an AMAZING game. And I mean AMAZING. Not so much number of saves as just I couldn't believe some of the stops he made. Add to that the Pens taking some stupid penalties and Fleury missing a stop he should have made and an empty net goal and you've got a 3-0 win for the Rangers.

On the bright side, we've got tickets for Sunday and I'll be REALLY surprised if the series doesn't end there.


----------



## technomancer

And the Sharks pull out another win at the last minute to avoid elimination. Caught the last 15 minutes or so, good game from what I saw.


----------



## Blexican

technomancer said:


> Yeah talk about a painful loss for the Avs...
> 
> The empty net goal for NY hurt as it made the game look like a much more decisive victory than it was. Bottom line with the Rangers/Pens game was both teams looked sort of flat and Lundqvist had an AMAZING game. And I mean AMAZING. Not so much number of saves as just I couldn't believe some of the stops he made. Add to that the Pens taking some stupid penalties and Fleury missing a stop he should have made and an empty net goal and you've got a 3-0 win for the Rangers.
> 
> On the bright side, we've got tickets for Sunday and I'll be REALLY surprised if the series doesn't end there.



Get your last "JAGR'S A JAGOFF!!!" shouts in there because it ain't making it past Sunday.


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> And the Sharks pull out another win at the last minute to avoid elimination. Caught the last 15 minutes or so, good game from what I saw.



What!?

Wow.

I totally said "fuck it" when they got scored on 

either way:


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> What!?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I totally said "fuck it" when they got scored on
> 
> either way:



So I saw part of the game and the resident Sharks fan didn't? 

Yeah they scored two sweet goals to tie it up in the last ten minutes of the game and then won it in the first few minutes of overtime.


----------



## B Lopez

They have a habit of losing when I watch anyways. I shit you not, every game I went to, or watched in it's entirety, they lost. Every time.


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit, Philadelphia just scored 3 goals in 3 minutes


----------



## Groff

TIED!!!

This is a damn good game IMO.

Both teams are playing their asses off, both goalies are performing great... I'm having fun.
Lets all have a beer


----------



## technomancer

Congratulations to Philadelphia, looks like they're on their way to the Eastern Conference Finals.

Goaltending pretty much lost this series for the Canadiens


----------



## Groff

WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!

My heart is RACING right now!! Boy I picked the right season to start getting into Hockey again!


----------



## playstopause

to the Canadien.


Great game. But once again, the Flyers found a way to seize every chance they got. The puck has rolled for them all along, even after we've had our moments of total ownage. Props to them. Good luck to Quebec's own Martin Biron.

I'm hurt in my fanboy heart, but hey, life goes on... :cry:

Now, 

Some MTL players played at fuckin' midget's level and made many mistakes... Players that helped the team finish 1st in the east and that suddenly became invisible. Verdict: 

Referees : 

/rant.




technomancer said:


> Goaltending pretty much lost this series for the Canadiens



In some games, yes. The problem is there was too many games... 
Anyway, Price is sooo young and that was his rookie year... Great future ahead imo. We did not have to put that pressure on him, not at his age. Some thought he was the "savior".


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I feel really bad for Price, the Montreal press is just brutal... and I feel your pain as a fan. We sort of went through the same thing with Fleury for the last few seasons... hopefully Price does as well as Fleury seems to be doing now


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Yeah I feel really bad for Price, the Montreal press is just brutal... and I feel your pain as a fan. We sort of went through the same thing with Fleury for the last few seasons... hopefully Price does as well as Fleury seems to be doing now



Yes on all accounts. But now, i really need the Pens to crush the Flyers. GO Fleury!


----------



## Popsyche




----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> Holy shit, Philadelphia just scored 3 goals in 3 minutes



Just when you think they're down and out, they pull out the ownage!!! 



technomancer said:


> Congratulations to Philadelphia, looks like they're on their way to the Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> Goaltending pretty much lost this series for the Canadiens



Price's ultimate weakness = glove side, middle to top shelf. That was a majority of the goals. We found it and exploited it well. 



TheMissing said:


> WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!WE WON!!
> 
> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> My heart is RACING right now!! Boy I picked the right season to start getting into Hockey again!




The Fly Boys are on their way!!!!! 



technomancer said:


> Yeah I feel really bad for Price, the Montreal press is just brutal... and I feel your pain as a fan. We sort of went through the same thing with Fleury for the last few seasons... hopefully Price does as well as Fleury seems to be doing now



Hey, for a rookie, he's done an AMAZING job. If their press shits on him for his efforts, that's just bullshit. They could have stepped up the defense and had better forechecking to prevent Philly from getting so many chances and being able to capitalize. In reality, it's a team effort and Price did a great job. Most goalies wish they could have a rookie year like that. 



playstopause said:


> Yes on all accounts. But now, i really need the Pens to crush the Flyers. GO Fleury!



The Pens aren't in it yet. They still have a game to win.  Don't count the Rangers out yet.  You never know...After all, 6th seed Philly beat 1st seed Montreal...anything is possible. 

Either way, this Philly team is DRIVEN! They are the best looking Flyers team I've seen since the Lindros era. Just amazing. EVERYONE on that team is putting their 100% into each game and they all really want to win. They're hungry for it.


----------



## playstopause

Blood Tempest said:


> The Pens aren't in it yet. They still have a game to win.  Don't count the Rangers out yet.  You never know...After all, 6th seed Philly beat 1st seed Montreal...anything is possible.



True, especially in the east.


----------



## technomancer

Blood Tempest said:


> Hey, for a rookie, he's done an AMAZING job. If their press shits on him for his efforts, that's just bullshit. They could have stepped up the defense and had better forechecking to prevent Philly from getting so many chances and being able to capitalize. In reality, it's a team effort and Price did a great job. Most goalies wish they could have a rookie year like that.



Oh no question, I wasn't down on Price at all. Hell I mean the kid took his team to the semifinals in his rookie year. He's only going to get better. It's just a shame as you know the Montreal press is going to rip him up.



Blood Tempest said:


> The Pens aren't in it yet. They still have a game to win.  Don't count the Rangers out yet.  You never know...After all, 6th seed Philly beat 1st seed Montreal...anything is possible.



No, they're not. However I think the odds of the Rangers winning the next three games in a row is pretty slim given the way the Pens have been playing... and that two of the three games are here in Pittsburgh.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> It's just a shame as you know the Montreal press is going to rip him up.



Let's hope not. I think they'll consider the fact that he's a kid. Hopefully, for Price's self-confidence in the future.


----------



## Blood Tempest

technomancer said:


> Oh no question, I wasn't down on Price at all. Hell I mean the kid took his team to the semifinals in his rookie year. He's only going to get better. It's just a shame as you know the Montreal press is going to rip him up.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not. However I think the odds of the Rangers winning the next three games in a row is pretty slim given the way the Pens have been playing... and that two of the three games are here in Pittsburgh.



I agree. It's a shame. The guy shouldn't be getting negative reviews. He did all he could. With as many veterans that are on the Montreal roster, they should have known they need to step up. Not only for themselves, but the entire team. I dunno. I'm not trying to say they lacked the tenacity when they were playing, they just seemed pretty lackadaisical at times. I felt they underplayed that series, hence why it went 5 games. Hell, it probably would have went 4 games if the Flyers had gotten that first victory.  Either way, props to Price.

The odds of the Rangers slipping through this series are definitely few in their favor. However, it's not impossible. They aren't going to go down with a fight, that's a fact. It's going to be pretty interesting tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## playstopause

What a goal by Malkin! One period of hockey left for the Rangers this year! 

OUPS EDIT: Wow, Rangers just scored two back-to-back goals.


----------



## Makelele

Whoa, a guy who's apparently playing his first game in the NHL scored the Rangers first goal. Nice for Mr Korpikoski. 


Edit: Too bad for the Rangers.


----------



## technomancer

Rangers 

Damn was that a fun game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I missed yesterday's game. I was at a meshuggah concert 

Congratulations to Philly. Although I admit to really disliking your team, bullshit aside the bottomline is you guys won and it's not like you stole it or anything. I agree with Playstopause when he says that goaltending lost it for us this series, but you guys played hard and got the wins. 

Congratz to the Habs for having a great season, finishing first overall in the conference when everyone left them for dead, and giving the city hope for the 25th stanley cup in 99 years of Canadien's hockey history. 

Just watch for us next year, boys! 

Btw, if Price has any weakness its that he's very emotional and takes a while to get a good hold of them... one bad goal is usually followed by another... Most, including every player on the Flyers, will agree that technically there isn't much he's doing wrong 


I'm gonna be cheering for whichever team wins the series between Dallas and San Jose... Although I like San Jose a bit more I think both teams are playing the nicest, most entertaining hockey of the playoffs right now


----------



## B Lopez

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm gonna be cheering for whichever team wins the series between Dallas and San Jose... Although I like San Jose a bit more I think both teams are playing the nicest, most entertaining hockey of the playoffs right now



Really? I think watching the Sharks is like throwing a jar of marbles at the wall. It's a freaking mess.


----------



## playstopause

Bye-bye to the Rangers. 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Just watch for us next year, boys!



Damn right. 



B Lopez said:


> Really? I think watching the Sharks is like throwing a jar of marbles at the wall. It's a freaking mess.


----------



## B Lopez

what the fuck is this shit, going into 4th ot


----------



## playstopause

to the Sharks.


... in the 4th overtime! What a battle that was!


----------



## Blood Tempest

4 overtimes for the Stars to put them away. Wow. Interesting nonetheless.

I'm surprised the Pens went to OT as well. Hell, they nearly blew it! With that kind of performance, it gives me even more hope for the Flyers. Either way, I can guarantee, this will be the most interesting, exciting, crazy series in the post season. What a grudge match! The Flyers and Pens have obviously proven they are the elite teams in the East...this is going to get insane. I can't wait! From a neutral standpoint, I can honestly see the Flyers/Pens series going either way. From a fan standpoint, *LET'S GO FLYERS!!!

 *I'm not trying to sell the Stars short, because they do look good. But, I think Detroit is going to wipe the floor with them. We'll see. Like I've said before, anything is possible, especially in the NHL playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the Pens just didn't show up for the beginning of the third period in that last game. You also have to give Lundqvist a hell of a lot of credit, as he faced 40 shots 

This series should be good, and I agree with you, it could go either way. A lot of it is going to come down to goal tending (doesn't it always ). Objectively I think if the Pens perform consistently at the level they've shown they're capable of they'll take the series easily. (not a knock on Philly, when the team is playing as well as they've shown they can I don't think anybody in the league could touch them) The problem is they haven't performed consistently at that level, so it's up for grabs


----------



## B Lopez

oh well, go pens, am i right? 

here's that save


----------



## Groff

B Lopez said:


> oh well, go pens, am i right?
> 
> here's that save




Holy SHIT! :claps:
Now THAT'S a save...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Turco made a few dandy ones himself... that was the best 1-1 game I've ever watched (yes I did watch all of it... till 2:30 AM )

Blood Tempest, I don't see where you come from when you think that Wings will wipe out the Stars... have you watched the Stars playing lately? They're playing amazingly well, not that Detroit isn't... but still


----------



## B Lopez

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Turco made a few dandy ones himself... that was the best 1-1 game I've ever watched (yes I did watch all of it... till 2:30 AM )



Yeah, must have been an extremely frustrating night for both teams' forwards


----------



## playstopause

I guess i prefer my team to loose after 3 periods than a 4th overtime... Man Bobby, what a heartbreaker it must have been, especially after hangin' in there for so long!


----------



## B Lopez

More so because I planned to take this girl out to watch game 7 at the bar or something 

I never expected them to get past the Wings anyways.


----------



## playstopause

So, Carey Price finally admitted he wasn't at the top of his game during the last series, beeing physically and mentally exhausted. Some say he was injured to his (glove) hand, but he won't say anything.

SportingNews.com - Your expert source for NHL Hockey stats, scores, standings, blogs and fantasy news from NHL Hockey columnists


----------



## Blood Tempest

If he was legitimately hurt, that's a shame. I'm not saying I don't believe him about being spent either. What I am saying is he needs work on his glove side regardless. Injury, fatigue, etc. he was still lacking on his glove skill. The majority of the Flyers goals were top shelf glove side. I'm not saying those are easy stops to make, but I've seen Biron rob more than his fair share in this post season. I just see so much more potential in Price. He's a great goaltender as is, but with a year or two worth of game experience and professional training, he could be well on his way to being the next Brodeur.


----------



## playstopause

Blood Tempest said:


> If he was legitimately hurt, that's a shame. I'm not saying I don't believe him about being spent either. What I am saying is he needs work on his glove side regardless. Injury, fatigue, etc. he was still lacking on his glove skill. The majority of the Flyers goals were top shelf glove side. I'm not saying those are easy stops to make, but I've seen Biron rob more than his fair share in this post season. I just see so much more potential in Price. He's a great goaltender as is, but with a year or two worth of game experience and professional training, he could be well on his way to being the next Brodeur.



He's denying a slight injury to his glove hand, but that's what all the rumors are pointing to. Anyway, it's just rumors... But people keep coming back to this : why did he change for a brand new glove @ mid-series? Goalies usually don't use new gear trough the playoffs.

He's a real fierce boy and just won't say anything. He hasn't been weak on his glove side _before the Flyers series_. He made some spectacular glove saves during the season and in the series against Boston... And then lost it against the Flyers. Also, let's not forget that some of the shots that beaten him on the glove side were just _perfect shots_. I mean, at 6.3", when Price is on his knees, there's like an inch and a half for that puck to get trough. He was simply beaten by terrific shots and i think we have to credit these.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Definitely valid points about the shots. I hadn't honestly watched any of his performances in the post season aside from his series against the Flyers. I'll definitely take your word that he's had a good glove. Makes me think he was injured even more. It was pretty weird that he switched gloves mid series. Either way, I'm sure he'll be even better next year. Hell, he looked damn good from the little bit I saw.


----------



## Popsyche

AGAIN! The idiots at RCN aren't carrying the playoffs because they don't offer Versus! The only game I can get here is NEXT Sunday, which is Game 4(?).


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> AGAIN! The idiots at RCN aren't carrying the playoffs because they don't offer Versus! The only game I can get here is NEXT Sunday, which is Game 4(?).



Ouch that seriously sucks. Sorry to hear it Bill.

Sounds like a good reason to hang out at a local sports bar


----------



## Groff

Popsyche said:


> AGAIN! The idiots at RCN aren't carrying the playoffs because they don't offer Versus! The only game I can get here is NEXT Sunday, which is Game 4(?).



Belive me, you don't want to watch a game on VS, the comentating sucks ass (IMO at least).

Hmmmm.... I should buy a Sling Box for my Television, and then make a Sling Player Account for you so you can watch the game from MY television provider on your computer. 

Sling Box FTW!


----------



## Regor

I haven't really chimed in yet... so here it is.

Unfortunately, Marty Turco has NEVER won at JLA. So I'm calling the Wings to move to the finals, against the Pens.

Pens in 6 games.


----------



## B Lopez

Saving Rocky from Penguins fan desecration, Flyers plot revenge - Puck Dadd... - NHL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Saving Rocky from Penguins fan desecration, Flyers plot revenge - Puck Dadd... - NHL - Yahoo! Sports



 Funny story.


----------



## Popsyche

B Lopez said:


> Saving Rocky from Penguins fan desecration, Flyers plot revenge - Puck Dadd... - NHL - Yahoo! Sports





> I heard Rendell is going to offer pittsburgh to West Virgina since their people fit so well together.
> Kerry Frasers Hair Gel posted on Thursday, May 8, 2008 2:39


----------



## technomancer

I just wanted to take a brief moment to say

Let's Go Pens!

EDIT:
9:19PM Glad to see the press has found an excuse for why the Flyers are losing. It's all because Timonen is out 

  Pens > Flyers 4-2


----------



## progmetaldan

I go for the Flyers, mostly because that's who I used playing computer games and Jeremy Roenick was awesome... 

We get less than nothing of the NHL here in Aus, who's still left in the playoffs atm?


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> I just wanted to take a brief moment to say
> 
> Let's Go Pens!
> 
> EDIT:
> 9:19PM Glad to see the press has found an excuse for why the Flyers are losing. It's all because Timonen is out
> 
> Pens > Flyers 4-2



Timonen is by far their best defenseman, and things would have been a little harder to deal with in the Flyer's zone with him there. When I heard that he was out, I was doubtful of a win. 

I only got to see the last period, but it seems that the penguins are relentless in their play, with no real lulls. That makes for a tough game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Flyers fought hard, but they weren't as dirty as usual IMO (I did however miss the third period so who knows). I'd suggest the flyers go back to their Bobby Clark hockey, regardless of whether I (and probably technomancer ) hates it or not, if they want to win... 

Btw, I don't get all this talk about how lots of people are figuring that Malkin is a better player then Crosby these days. People look at stats way too much. Whoopydoo Malkin can shoot, I still think Crosby's a better player then him and would much rather have an incredible playmaker on my team then a guy like Malkin IMO.


----------



## technomancer

progmetaldan said:


> I go for the Flyers, mostly because that's who I used playing computer games and Jeremy Roenick was awesome...
> 
> We get less than nothing of the NHL here in Aus, who's still left in the playoffs atm?



NHL.com - The National Hockey League Web Site 



Popsyche said:


> I only got to see the last period, but it seems that the penguins are relentless in their play, with no real lulls. That makes for a tough game.



Hehe and the Pens were a bit sluggish and turning the puck over a lot more than usual last night 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Flyers fought hard, but they weren't as dirty as usual IMO (I did however miss the third period so who knows). I'd suggest the flyers go back to their Bobby Clark hockey, regardless of whether I (and probably technomancer ) hates it or not, if they want to win...
> 
> Btw, I don't get all this talk about how lots of people are figuring that Malkin is a better player then Crosby these days. People look at stats way too much. Whoopydoo Malkin can shoot, I still think Crosby's a better player then him and would much rather have an incredible playmaker on my team then a guy like Malkin IMO.



Thing is if the flyers go dirty, they take a lot of penalties (assuming the refs don't suck). A lot of penalties = pwned on the power play  Honestly I was pissed last night that those two blatant high sticks didn't get called. Other than that the officiating was pretty good except for the bullshit hold call on Orpik... and that was only a bullshit call because if they were going to call that a hold the Flyers should have been shorthanded roughly four times for the exact same thing.

As far as Malkin goes, he IS an amazing play maker. I don't think he's as good as Crosby, but he's not terribly far from Sid's level either. Personally I'm glad to hear him start getting some credit in the press outside of Pittsburgh as the national media made it sound like we were the Crosby show and that was it, which was REALLY annoying.


----------



## B Lopez

So what was up with the Dallas player who hit Detroit's goaltender in the face with his stick? All I caught was a replay at the bar with no sound


----------



## Regor

That's a fucking GOAL!! It better be overturned!!


----------



## rufeo

B Lopez said:


> So what was up with the Dallas player who hit Detroit's goaltender in the face with his stick? All I caught was a replay at the bar with no sound




It wasn't as bad as it first seemed. Mike Ribeiro was coming down on who I think was Lidstrom and Osgood stuck out his stick to slow him down in turn catching with a butt-end in the cheek area. When he two handed him he caught im in the chest. I don't think there will be any suspensions.


----------



## playstopause

rufeo said:


> I don't think there will be any suspensions.



Hopefully 'cause Osgood deserved a best actor Oscar on that performance. He's the one that hit Ribero first, stucking his stick out in his face. Then Ribero hit him on his chest (protector). That's gotta hurt, hmm?


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Flyers 4-2 (AGAIN)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Regor said:


> That's a fucking GOAL!! It better be overturned!!



hehe, It probably is, but blame the no goal on the people who take care of the ice and made the goal line barely visible. All angles were incunclusive therefore the on ice call stood... No goal

not like they needed it anyway


----------



## progmetaldan

technomancer said:


> NHL.com - The National Hockey League Web Site



Ah thanks... 

Damn, Flyers down 2-0, come on fellas, lift ya game!


----------



## Blood Tempest

progmetaldan said:


> Ah thanks...
> 
> Damn, Flyers down 2-0, come on fellas, lift ya game!



Agreed. They played decent last night until the 3rd period. I dunno wtf happened in the 3rd, but it definitely wasn't the same as the 1st and 2nd periods.  They just need to bring the pain in Philly now.


----------



## technomancer

What the FUCK was that bullshit late hit on Sykora without a call after the goal?

Also glad to see that Versus has become the Philadelphia broadcasting network


----------



## technomancer

Aaaaaaaand Pens > Flyers 4-1


----------



## playstopause

At 0-3, It looks quite bad for the Flyers... I ain't gonna complain! 



... Where are you, arrogants Flyers fans?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> At 0-3, It looks quite bad for the Flyers... I ain't gonna complain!
> 
> 
> 
> ... Where are you, arrogants Flyers fans?



Flyers played 10 minutes tonight... the rest of the game they weren't very into it. Granted Pittsburg was doing a great job, but still... after Malone's goal they looked like they had already given up... having both of your top defensemen missing really doesn't help either...

In other news, Detroit is a merciless killing machine


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> What the FUCK was that bullshit late hit on Sykora without a call after the goal?
> 
> Also glad to see that Versus has become the Philadelphia broadcasting network



Umm.... Versus is a Comcast network, and.... Comcast owns..... the Flyers!

Maybe it was a makeup for the bunch of tickytack penalties called on Hatcher that lead to goals. BTW, Wanna trade for Downie? Gotta spare bag of pucks?


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> At 0-3, It looks quite bad for the Flyers... I ain't gonna complain!
> 
> 
> 
> ... Where are you, arrogants Flyers fans?



The arogant Flyers fans are still wherever they are, and still arrogant. I guarantee you that they are still as supportive as ever, just with less to say. As soon as Timonen got hurt, I KNEW we were in trouble. I just didn't think it would be THIS much!


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> I just didn't think it would be THIS much!



I know the feeling!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Umm.... Versus is a Comcast network, and.... Comcast owns..... the Flyers!
> 
> Maybe it was a makeup for the bunch of tickytack penalties called on Hatcher that lead to goals. BTW, Wanna trade for Downie? Gotta spare bag of pucks?



Honestly, given that out of the 5 weak hooking calls made 3 of them were against the Pens I don't think you can complain about them 

There's actually a sign that somebody puts up in Mellon Arena every time the Flyers are in town that reads "Rutuu loves Downie softness"  You guys actually got lucky he didn't end up in the box for that hit on Sykora after the whistle on the Pen's third goal.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> You guys actually got lucky he didn't end up in the box for that hit on Sykora after the whistle on the Pen's third goal.



I saw it and i think it was vicious.


----------



## Groff

So... I don't think the Flyers will last another game.

...Oh well. This years playoffs got me back into hockey, so I'll have fun next year!
Unless the Flyers pull something out of their ass for game 4, they're going bye bye 

Sucks, but it's the best they've played in years. 

At least I actually got something out of this years season.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> At 0-3, It looks quite bad for the Flyers... I ain't gonna complain!
> 
> 
> 
> ... Where are you, arrogant Flyers fans?





Popsyche said:


> The arogant Flyers fans are still wherever they are, and still arrogant. I guarantee you that they are still as supportive as ever, just with less to say. As soon as Timonen got hurt, I KNEW we were in trouble. I just didn't think it would be THIS much!





I would have been more chatty here, but I've been completely loaded down with school work up until today.

I've missed all three games as a result  (I hate Versus anyway )


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> You guys actually got lucky he didn't end up in the box for that hit on Sykora after the whistle on the Pen's third goal.




They should have! Then he couldn't turn the puck over so easily!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> You guys actually got lucky he didn't end up in the box for that hit on Sykora after the whistle on the Pen's third goal.



Too bad it wasn't after the whistle  It was an incredibly stupid hit as the puck was nowhere near Sykora, and it should have been called, but the hit happened just as the puck went in... not after, like the boys on CBC were originally saying.

Am I the only one that asks himself what Downie is still doing playing hockey? He's an idiot who can't control himself and makes unnecessary and dangerous hits...


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit I wonder how much Kelly got paid for that call. I'm not a fan of Detroit or Dallas, but Detroit just got fucking robbed. They had a goal waved off for goal tender interference... except there was none nothing... the Detroit player was completely outside the crease and not touching the goalie 

As a hockey fan officiating that is that piss poor just makes me ill. Especially when it comes in a 0-0 game that could decide who advances to the the Stanley Cup Finals


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Holy shit I wonder how much Kelly got paid for that call. I'm not a fan of Detroit or Dallas, but Detroit just got fucking robbed. They had a goal waved off for goal tender interference... except there was none nothing... the Detroit player was completely outside the crease and not touching the goalie
> 
> As a hockey fan officiating that is that piss poor just makes me ill. Especially when it comes in a 0-0 game that could decide who advances to the the Stanley Cup Finals



Not to mention in game 1 they fucked up the same way but in reverse, the goal should have been dissalowed but it wasn't


----------



## playstopause

Wow, Dallas is still alive!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Dallas really came to play last night. Hopefully the Pens eliminate Philly tonight and get a couple of days rest before the Finals 

It was also a hell of a lot closer game than the score indicates


----------



## technomancer

Congrats to Philly, with the exception of the last few minutes when they demonstrated a complete lack of class they played a good game. I just wish the Pens had showed up for it before the last twenty minutes


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Congrats to Philly, with the exception of the last few minutes when they demonstrated a complete lack of class they played a good game. I just wish the Pens had showed up for it before the last twenty minutes



Awww, now come on! Did the big, bad Flyers step on Cindy Crosby's petticoat? This is a hockey playoff, where messages will be delivered in the waning moments when the battle is lost. Just consider it an exclamation point on the evening's affairs. That doesn't mean that the Pengirls aren't going to come out in game 5 madder than a wet hen, but still.... this isn't the fucking Ice Capades!


----------



## Groff

Um, Yeah....

I forgot there was a game even on last night. I caught half of the 2nd period, and the 3rd period when me and my girlfriend went to the bar. Heart pounding last 5 minutes. I asked the bartender how bad the flyers were losing, he said "It's 3 - 0 flyers" Needless to say, me =  at that moment. At least we delayed our defeat by a game. Unless we pull a redsox 

Oh, and the Pens goal #2 = ! Sick one timer!


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> At least we delayed our defeat by a game. Unless we pull a redsox


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


>



Putting aside the fact that i'm a Flyers fan... You gotta admit that would be pretty impressive.

And awesome


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Putting aside the fact that i'm a Flyers fan... You gotta admit that would be pretty impressive.
> 
> And awesome



That would be pretty impressive indeed. But i was more laughing about the "pulling a Red Sox" expression (and obviously, I still am---> )


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Awww, now come on! Did the big, bad Flyers step on Cindy Crosby's petticoat? This is a hockey playoff, where messages will be delivered in the waning moments when the battle is lost. Just consider it an exclamation point on the evening's affairs. That doesn't mean that the Pengirls aren't going to come out in game 5 madder than a wet hen, but still.... this isn't the fucking Ice Capades!



 Sorry blatant thuggery isn't the same as tough hockey, and there's just no reason for bullshit like the lumber chopping at that faceoff. What was worse was seeing the refs ignore it.


----------



## playstopause

Wow, Dallas is still alive. Who would have thought?

Are you guys watching the world championship? Canada-Russia tomorrow!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

You guys thought reffing was bad in the NHL? Just watch the world championship...


----------



## Regor

The Pens have the opportunity today to take advantage of the situation. They're at home, and if they win they'll be the 'fresher' team going into the Cup finals. If they can not fuckup like Detroit did, they'll be in good standings IMO.


----------



## technomancer

Regor said:


> The Pens have the opportunity today to take advantage of the situation. They're at home, and if they win they'll be the 'fresher' team going into the Cup finals. If they can not fuckup like Detroit did, they'll be in good standings IMO.





I do have to admit I'm a bit nervous about Malkin and Sykora not practicing yesterday though... nothing like possibly missing 2/3s of a second line that's better than most first lines in the NHL. This is definitely the Pen's game to lose today though.


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> I do have to admit I'm a bit nervous about Malkin and Sykora not practicing yesterday though... nothing like possibly missing 2/3s of a second line that's better than most first lines in the NHL. This is definitely the Pen's game to lose today though.



Jeez, I guess the Flyers should just forfeit! Let's see if Kimmo Timonen is back and able to play.


----------



## technomancer

Ok, the funniest thing about the goal the Pens just scored is that if Biron hadn't taken the time to shove Malone, he would have probably made it back to the crease and not allowed the goal


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Jeez, I guess the Flyers should just forfeit! Let's see if Kimmo Timonen is back and able to play.



Yup, they should have. Might have been less embarrassing  

EDIT: Oh, forgot, 
Pens > Flyers 6-0


----------



## Groff

Grats to the pens! 

Now pray you don't come up against the Wings


----------



## Blexican

technomancer said:


> Yup, they should have. Might have been less embarrassing
> 
> EDIT: Oh, forgot,
> Pens > Flyers 6-0



HELL YES! Now let's hope we face Dallas.


----------



## Regor

OH c'mon dude! You can't tell me Pens vs. Wings is a MUCH BETTER series than Dallas?!

I don't want to softball the Pens into a cup. Give 'em the Wings and lets watch the best Cup Finals in years!!


----------



## playstopause

... And to the Flyers, we say: 




 * psp now waits for THE clash of the titans. Penguins vs Red Wings!


----------



## Groff

Regor said:


> OH c'mon dude! You can't tell me Pens vs. Wings is a MUCH BETTER series than Dallas?!
> 
> I don't want to softball the Pens into a cup. Give 'em the Wings and lets watch the best Cup Finals in years!!


----------



## technomancer

Blexican said:


> HELL YES! Now let's hope we face Dallas.



I'm mostly indifferent. The only reason I prefer Dallas to the Wings is that the Pens would have home ice


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

This thread is grossly underestimating the Stars... It's funny how they only found their game again 2 games ago... and how they've won those two games  Both teams are amazing to watch... I love watching them play against each other!


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> This thread is grossly underestimating the Stars... It's funny how they only found their game again 2 games ago... and how they've won those two games  Both teams are amazing to watch... I love watching them play against each other!



Exactly. It's going to be a hell of a series regardless of who the Pens face


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Exactly. It's going to be a hell of a series regardless of who the Pens face



At beginning of 3rd period of tonight's game, i'd say it's the Wings.


----------



## technomancer

Yup, looks like it's Pens/Wings for the Stanley Cup 

So my tickets are for games 3 and 6


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> So my tickets are for games 3 and 6



Niiice. You're lucky!


----------



## Regor

technomancer said:


> Yup, looks like it's Pens/Wings for the Stanley Cup
> 
> So my tickets are for games 3 and 6



You have tickets?!! Nice!!

Too bad you won't need it for game 6  

Nah, I'm joking. I honestly see this series going 7 games... with the Pens winning in 4th OT.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Niiice. You're lucky!



My credit card balance disagrees with you  We've got a 1/2 season ticket package, so we get right of first refusal to every other home game in the playoffs. We're 5 rows from the glass a few feet inside the blue line at the end the Pens shoot at twice on the same side as the penalty boxes (basically we're the blue seats right on the edge where the seats change from blue to red) 



Regor said:


> Nah, I'm joking. I honestly see this series going 7 games... with the Pens winning in 4th OT.



I don't even joke about overtimes any more... I was at the Flyers/Pens playoff game that went for 6? overtime periods... got home around 3AM and was at work the next morning at 8 hehe 

But yeah this should be a damn good series if both teams show up consistently. I'll be happy is the Pens split the first two games in Detroit, and doing the dance of joy if they win both


----------



## technomancer

LET'S GO PENS!


----------



## playstopause

It starts tonight! (that was long).


----------



## technomancer

Ok, Detroit's fucking arena announcer just got Sidney Crosby's name wrong. LAME.

EDIT: 
10:29PM The Pens can't BUY a freaking goal. I have no idea how the puck has stayed out of the net 
10:41PM That was ugly... knew it was a matter of time before they got burned by those boards 

Bleh the Pens just don't look good tonight... their timing is off and they're trying to be too fancy.


----------



## -K4G-

Woohoo...game 2 tomorrow..


*GO RED WINGS!!!*


----------



## Blexican

I think the pens are gonna turn it around next game. We were sloppy and we grossly underestimated the Wings, and paid the price. But it won't happen again. I have respect for the Red Wings, but this cup's going to the Pens. Yinz wings fans have already won enough cups to last the next 20 years.


----------



## technomancer

that is all


----------



## playstopause

Ouch, the Red Wings just scored a 3rd goal... 
Ain't gonna happen for the Pens tonight.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah. The "anytime the Pens touch a Wing it's 2 minutes" isn't helping either.

I'm still really pissed about the uncalled charge on Ruutu and trip on Crosby in the first. If you're going to call a tight game, call a tight game 

I won't argue that that was a penalty on Sykora because he did contact the goaltender, but that was a nice dive by Osgood


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nice job to the pens with the repeated cheap head shots to Franzen. I was hoping for a tight series, but after watching how Pittsburg handles a loss in the last 4-5 minutes of the 3rd... I'm hoping this series doesn't even go back to Detroit. 

Sorry, but hits, fights, and the like are part of the game, except when you have half the players of a really talented team acting like a bunch of sore losers because they're actually playing against a team that's (at the moment) beating them... no place for that shit in Hockey


----------



## -K4G-

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Nice job to the pens with the repeated cheap head shots to Franzen. I was hoping for a tight series, but after watching how Pittsburg handles a loss in the last 4-5 minutes of the 3rd... I'm hoping this series doesn't even go back to Detroit.
> 
> Sorry, but hits, fights, and the like are part of the game, except when you have half the players of a really talented team acting like a bunch of sore losers because they're actually playing against a team that's (at the moment) beating them... no place for that shit in Hockey


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Nice job to the pens with the repeated cheap head shots to Franzen. I was hoping for a tight series, but after watching how Pittsburg handles a loss in the last 4-5 minutes of the 3rd... I'm hoping this series doesn't even go back to Detroit.
> 
> Sorry, but hits, fights, and the like are part of the game, except when you have half the players of a really talented team acting like a bunch of sore losers because they're actually playing against a team that's (at the moment) beating them... no place for that shit in Hockey



I agree Robert's shot on him was a cheap shot and I don't condone that. The only thing I can think of is that it was retribution for something, as the ref was looking right at them when it happened and didn't call anything  But I agree it shouldn't have happened and should have definitely been a roughing call.

Whitney's shot was uncalled for as well from what I saw, but it didn't look like a serious shot and he did get called, so I'd say the Wings got the better of that one


----------



## Groff

c'mon pens...

They played great up until now. I hope they come back.



...That and I HATE the 'Wings...


----------



## playstopause

Bottom line is : reffing still sucks BIG time. And what the league is doing about it?


Hockey amateur : _"Hello, Mr Bettman?" _
 : ...
Hockey amateur :_ "Hello?!? Anybody in there?"_
 : ...
Hockey amateur :


----------



## technomancer

and 

There were a lot of missed calls BOTH ways in that game, as well as a few calls that were made that probably shouldn't have been.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm starting to think the only way refs will ever be consistent is if they pull a "Mcreary in the opening minutes" and freaking call everything, which would be absolutely outrageously stupid


----------



## B Lopez

I hope the Pens pick it up, they're starting to look like a familiar team....


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> I hope the Pens pick it up, they're starting to look like a familiar team....



Amen... let's hope a turn around starts tomorrow night 

Especially since I'll be at the game


----------



## playstopause

WE NEED a Pens win tomorrow!  Crosby, Malkin, Hossa and Fleury are going to rise to the occasion!
This can't end shortly, i hate off season!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> This can't end shortly, i hate off season!



Amen to that, Bro!!!


----------



## technomancer

Pens FINALLY showed up and won one 3-2   

I am going to have no voice at all tomorrow


----------



## -K4G-

dammit.


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Pens FINALLY showed up and won one 3-2
> 
> I am going to have no voice at all tomorrow



It's about time Cindy shut up and played! 

That must have been a great game to see live. I think I saw you on the TV. You were wearing white, right?


----------



## playstopause

Popsyche said:


> It's about time Cindy shut up and played!
> 
> That must have been a great game to see live. I think I saw you on the TV. You were wearing white, right?





That was a very entertaining game, lot of action. The Pens can thank Fleury and Crosby!


----------



## Groff

Good game.

Better than getting shut out three times in a row. ...Now send those red wings packing!!!


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> It's about time Cindy shut up and played!
> 
> That must have been a great game to see live. I think I saw you on the TV. You were wearing white, right?



No derogatory comments from fans of teams the Pens already annihilated 

Yup


----------



## playstopause

^

 It's you?


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> No derogatory comments from fans of teams the Pens already annihilated





... He's still a Sissy Mary Bedwetter! [/sour grapes]


----------



## Groff

technomancer said:


> No derogatory comments from fans of teams the Pens already annihilated



No derogatory come-backs from fans of teams that got SHUT OUT the first two games of the finals. 



....And also -- Go Pens!!!


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> It's you?



Yup that's my wife and I in the red circle 

Did I mention our seats kick ass?


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Yup that's my wife and I in the red circle



Niiice.  Cool souvenir.


----------



## Buzz762

Considering these are my two favorite teams in the NHL, I'm pretty much not rooting for anybody this time through. Last night was a really great game all around.


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> Yup that's my wife and I in the red circle
> 
> Did I mention our seats kick ass?



I wouldn't call that a circle. 

[action=B Lopez]is just jealous of those ridiculous seats.[/action]


----------



## technomancer




----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> I wouldn't call that a circle.



 Is there a name for that shape anyway?

Very nice seats indeed.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Is there a name for that shape anyway?
> 
> Very nice seats indeed.



I believe the technical term is "enclosing squiggle"


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> I believe the technical term is "enclosing squiggle"



Telestrater emphasis mark.

"Here's a guy that can afford playoff tickets." [/Frank Caliendo's John Madden voice]


----------



## technomancer

Popsyche said:


> Telestrater emphasis mark.
> 
> "Here's a guy that can afford playoff tickets." [/Frank Caliendo's John Madden voice]



Of course I'll still be paying them off this time next year...


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> Of course I'll still be paying them off this time next year...





That's OK, the memories are priceless!


----------



## playstopause

Sad story. 

NHL.com - News

Vancouver Canucks - News - Canucks Report


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I saw that, that's just awful for his family and friends. He and Chris Letang from the Pens were apparently close friends. I feel horrible for everyone involved, including Letang who instead of having the time of his life is now mourning the loss of one of his best friends.

Pittsburgh Penguins - Blogs: Letang Mourns Loss Of Best Friend Bourdon - 05/30/2008


----------



## playstopause

There will be a minute of silence before tonight's game.


----------



## Abhorred

... They were just playing Raining Blood in the arena. 

I guess they're trying to compete with Philly's Megadeth endorsement.


----------



## playstopause

Ouch. Looking bad for the Pens. Series is 3-1 and going back to Detroit.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Zetterberg's penalty killing on that 5-3 was insane


----------



## Regor

I hope Lemieux fires their coach after this season!! I HATE the way he makes the Pens play!

1. Playing "dump and chase" hockey doesn't work against a team that has a great defense, like the Wings!

2. 5 on 3, and they spent more time passing, trying to setup the 'perfect shot' than firing it on the goal!! That's UNACCEPTABLE!!

3. How come Malkin can't handle accepting a pass when the pass has a little 'muscle' behind it?? Fuck's sake dude!!


I'm disgusted.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I have NO idea what's up with Malkin currently... he's mishandling the puck a lot etc and has been for this entire series. I don't know if he's playing hurt or WTF is going on 

That 5-on-3 was pathetic. I do give credit to Detroit on that though, as they did an AMAZING job on that kill.

I won't say it's over yet, but it sure isn't looking good for the Pens


----------



## Groff

I hate the Wings

Urge to kill rising...


C'mon Pens!!

I caught the last period of the last game... There were soooooo many penalties that were slipped by (on both sides). Are the Refs blind?


----------



## technomancer

Yes, yes they are 

Part of the problem is that if they called all the interference and holds on Detroit they'd never have more than 4 men on the ice 

Note, I AM NOT saying the Pens didn't get away with penalties as well


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

It's obvious to me that the Pens will continue to do well over atleast the next few years regardless of whether they upset Detroit or not. They can still win it, but it sure is looking grim XD

But I dunno, any fan of Hockey (who's not a Penguins fan obviously) just can't help but be awe inspired by how Detroit is playing (on and OFF the ice). They're all just so cool and collected it's not even funny, especially Babcock. 

I love Sid the Kid's attitude towards the situation his team is in though, if anything it just goes to show what kind of player he actually is  ...IMO Can't say the same for Michel Therrien unfortunately


----------



## technomancer

I give Detroit TONS of credit. They have played amazingly well, and have been class acts off the ice. I think the Pens can still win it, but I'm not going to be upset if Detroit wins either.

Let's Go Pens!!!


----------



## technomancer

I take it back. After watching Detroit clutch, grab, pick, and hold sticks with NO CALL I am fucking furious


----------



## technomancer

Ok, NOT GOOD. Looks like the Pens lost Malone and Gonchar 

[action=technomancer]has his fingers crossed that they'll be back for the third[/action]


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^ Pens aren't playing that clean either if you ask me


----------



## playstopause

Ouch.

3-2 Detroit in the 3rd. 10 minutes to go...


----------



## technomancer

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Tie game with 34 seconds left 

We're going to overtime


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

This game is insane....


----------



## Abhorred

Hooooooooly shit!

Total cheap shot at Talbot's head after the goal, too. Classy.

[action=Abhorred]regrets cutting his fingernails earlier today. I could sure use them now![/action]

Edit: One more Pens goal and you're out a few hundred bucks, Steve.


----------



## playstopause

Abhorred said:


> Total cheap shot at Talbot's head after the goal, too. Classy.





Wow. OT!!!


----------



## technomancer

Nice can opener on Malkin... must be nice to be able to do that shit with no call 

Glad to see they didn't get away with running over Fleury though.


----------



## playstopause

^ 
Nice edit.  
Wow, what a OT period that was!  The Pens can thanks Fleury!!! 47 shots yet!


----------



## Regor

Fuck this is good shit. THIS is what I wanted!!


I WANT 7 GAMES OF THIS!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Regor said:


> Fuck this is good shit. THIS is what I wanted!!
> 
> 
> I WANT 7 GAMES OF THIS!!!!



Hehe at this rate you might get seven games of this TONIGHT


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

> This game is insane....



*cough*




technomancer said:


> Glad to see they didn't get away with running over Fleury though.



Those calls were total bullshit, I can tell you that much...



Regor said:


> Fuck this is good shit. THIS is what I wanted!!
> 
> 
> I WANT 7 GAMES OF THIS!!!!



yeah man, this game is awesome


----------



## B Lopez

Hey, techno, you have any fingernails left still?


----------



## Buzz762

Oh my god, my heart rate hasn't dropped below 100 the entire game.. I'm physically sick to my stomach watching this....


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Those calls were total bullshit, I can tell you that much...



 You're not allowed to hit the goal tender in the crease unless you're pushed into him. It's been called that way all the way through the playoffs. But I guess they should have made an exception for Detroit. Twice.


----------



## Buzz762

By the way... puck to the nose


----------



## Buzz762

FUCKCKKCKCKKC!!!!!

Damn, though I think I needed that to end.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

well, talk about a shit finish to a great game... I love how Pittsburg can't score unless they're up a man


----------



## technomancer

Hells Fuck YEAH! 

Let's Go Pens!!!!!!!



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> well, talk about a shit finish to a great game... I love how Pittsburg can't score unless they're up a man



Bitter much?


----------



## Buzz762

technomancer said:


> I take it back. After watching Detroit clutch, grab, pick, and hold sticks with NO CALL I am fucking furious



The Pens had a large number of non-called penalties too. 

They seriously need to address this in the off-season. The refereeing in this game was complete and utter bullshit.. in both directions.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> You're not allowed to hit the goal tender in the crease unless you're pushed into him. It's been called that way all the way through the playoffs. But I guess they should have made an exception for Detroit. Twice.



Dude, cmon... Zetterberg was driving hard to the net and had a scoring oportunity and just couldn't stop that quick. He even made the move to get out of the way and somewhat did, not like he drove right into Fleury... and I'm not even gonna go on about the second one. even the commentary on CBC were saying those were very meh calls. Pretty obvious in my eyes. 

Oh well... Its unfortunate, Detroit dominated a good percentage of the game and deserved that win... they'll get what's coming for em


----------



## Abhorred

I wouldn't call it a shit finish; it was a good screen and a clean goal. Games have certainly ended on worse terms. Fleury played amazingly after the third period, and I think he deserved the win tonight. The other point to remember is that the Pens are a young team, and they probably had some more energy stores than Detroit; unfortunately, not all games last to third overtime, so you can't really call tiring the Wings down a "strategy."

Game attendees almost got a 2-for-1 deal tonight. That's _economical_.

Have fun on Wednesday, Steve!


----------



## technomancer

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Dude, cmon... Zetterberg was driving hard to the net and had a scoring oportunity and just couldn't stop that quick. He even made the move to get out of the way and somewhat did, not like he drove right into Fleury... and I'm not even gonna go on about the second one. even the commentary on CBC were saying those were very meh calls. Pretty obvious in my eyes.
> 
> Oh well... Its unfortunate, Detroit dominated a good percentage of the game and deserved that win... they'll get what's coming for em



meh they were penalties as much as Malone's bump to Osgood's arm followed by his flop was a penalty. The officiating has pretty much blown all the way around 



Abhorred said:


> Have fun on Wednesday, Steve!



Thanks, I'm looking forward to it. Even if the Pens lose they've now put up a decent fight, and they'll be back next year


----------



## Regor

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Dude, cmon... Zetterberg was driving hard to the net and had a scoring oportunity and just couldn't stop that quick. He even made the move to get out of the way and somewhat did, not like he drove right into Fleury... and I'm not even gonna go on about the second one. even the commentary on CBC were saying those were very meh calls. Pretty obvious in my eyes.
> 
> Oh well... Its unfortunate, Detroit dominated a good percentage of the game and deserved that win... they'll get what's coming for em



Hey, if your guy would learn to control his stick, there wouldn't have been a penalty. DAY ONE MATERIAL if you ask me. There's no excuse for him to have hit him in the face AND drawn blood.


As for 'driving hard to the net'... you can drive as hard as you want, BUT you still have to control yourself. You're not allowed to just PLOW into the goalie because you were 'driving hard to the net'. You have to be in control. I think those penalties were fair.


GO PENS!


----------



## playstopause

Thank god i went to bed after the 1st OT period, i would have gone to bed too late!  If it was the Habs, i would have stayed up all night!  Hurray for the Pens (Fleury really deserved that win). Hope this will take us to a 7th game. That would be the ultimate climax!


----------



## kmanick

Great game last Night!
I hope the Pens can take it to 7


----------



## technomancer

I know I'm hoping to see a game 7 

Let's Go Pens!


----------



## Popsyche

technomancer said:


> I know I'm hoping to see a game 7
> 
> Let's Go Pens!









That was quite a game last night! I have to say that the Wings are incredible, and the Pens are learning fast!


----------



## B Lopez

Tiger Woods, ambassador of sports (except for hockey) - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Tiger Woods, ambassador of sports (except for hockey) - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports



Yeah right, Tiger. 

Anyway, is there anything as BORING as golf on TV? No, there isn't. Even synchronized swimming is more fascinating.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Tiger Woods, ambassador of sports (except for hockey) - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports



Who cares what Tiger thinks. Golf is not a sport, it's a game. I understand the appeal of playing golf, as it's a fun game, but watching it is about as interesting as watching flies fuck. Actually, I take that back, flies are more interesting.


----------



## Groff

technomancer said:


> Even if the Pens lose they've now put up a decent fight, and they'll be back next year



As will the Flyers 

Looks like i'll be tuning in to hockey games more often next season. I can't fuckin wait! 



technomancer said:


> I know I'm hoping to see a game 7
> 
> Let's Go Pens!




 A full on comeback to victory would be awesome! Plus I really want to see the Wings lose, if I haven't expressed that enough!



technomancer said:


> Who cares what Tiger thinks. Golf is not a sport, it's a game.





I'll play it all I want, but it's not a sport.

(Side note, Marching band and Cheerleading aren't sports either, I was IN the marching band and I admited it wasn't a sport. In my english class once, we had to write essays on any topic we wished. A cheerleader wrote about how cheerleading is a sport, and marching band isn't, and another girl in the band wrote the opposite... I wrote about how neither of them are sports and they're idiots for arguing about it.  I got yelled at by the band director, for being disrespectful to the sport of marching band, but I laughed the whole time at him. I hated the band director. But why the girl complained to him is still beyond me )


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Regor said:


> Hey, if your guy would learn to control his stick, there wouldn't have been a penalty. DAY ONE MATERIAL if you ask me. There's no excuse for him to have hit him in the face AND drawn blood.



I didn't say anything about that high stick... that was an obvious call XD



Technomancer said:


> I understand the appeal of playing golf, as it's a fun game, but watching it is about as interesting as watching flies fuck. Actually, I take that back, flies are more interesting.



 That made my day!



TheMissing said:


> Plus I really want to see the Wings lose, if I haven't expressed that enough!



why? I'm curious...


----------



## Groff

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> why? I'm curious...



It's one of lifes great mysteries I suppose... Something about that team I just hate. They're like the NHL version of the Yankees to me.



Mmmmm unjustified hate.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

this is what Golf is 

EDIT: may be NSFW


----------



## -K4G-

LOL Fleury own goal!!

that was close..





WOOO HOOOOO WINGS WIN!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Yeah, it was a good game 

SEE YOU NEXT YEAR GUYS! GO HABS GO!!!


----------



## Regor

No surprised. Althought they ALMOST blew it again!! Congratz Red Wings.


Now I can focus on studying Microbiology


----------



## playstopause

So... It's over now  
What a close finish right at the end!

Hey Steve, at least you saw the cup! 








And on these words of wisdom :

GO HABS GO!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Congrats to the Wings, they played 60 minutes of great hockey... and the Pens only showed up for about 30 minutes of it 

Now for the LONG hockeyless summer


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Now for the LONG hockeyless summer



+1... it's gonna be a long one 

Anybody play street hockey outside on some summer days to pass time?


----------



## Gilbucci

Ah yes, fuck you Crosby, you whiny bitch. I'm sooo glad the Red Wings won.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Gilbucci said:


> Ah yes, fuck you Crosby, you whiny bitch. I'm sooo glad the Red Wings won.



 Cmon man, I'm not necessarily a Pens fan either, but I've seen players that whine a lot more then Crosby does. Besides, he's probably got more of a reason to, considering how players watch him and are after him game after game. If there's any player on the Pittsburg team I like it's Crosby...

oh yeah, and Hossa too, can't wait to see him in a habs jersey next season   yeah right...


----------



## Popsyche

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Cmon man, I'm not necessarily a Pens fan either, but I've seen players that whine a lot more then Crosby does. Besides, he's probably got more of a reason to, considering how players watch him and are after him game after game. If there's any player on the Pittsburg team I like it's Crosby...
> 
> oh yeah, and Hossa too, can't wait to see him in a habs jersey next season   yeah right...



Us Philly fans still have a sore spot from a player that was highly touted like Cindy Crosby is, by the name of Eric Lindros.  He lead us down the garden path for many years. Crosby so far seems to be the real deal, even if somewhat whiny!


----------



## playstopause

Gilbucci said:


> Ah yes, fuck you Crosby, you whiny bitch. I'm sooo glad the Red Wings won.



Hey, thanks for your input!


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Now for the LONG hockeyless summer



I hate it!  

Well, at least there's Euro 2008 comin' up and the Olympics... Hopefully it's gonna pass by faster!


----------



## Buzz762

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> +1... it's gonna be a long one
> 
> Anybody play street hockey outside on some summer days to pass time?



I used to try to.. had very many Wayne's World-ish moments while trying to play though. My house is unfortunately on one of the only streets into my sub division...


GAME ON!


----------



## Gilbucci

playstopause said:


> Hey, thanks for your input!


What can I say? I hate Crosby.


----------



## Groff

belated grats to the Wings


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

anyone gonna be watching the entry draft???


----------



## playstopause

When is it? I'm kind of disconnected right now.  I'm getting in Euro 08 and NBA mode, for a lack of something much better (read _hockey_).  Do you know what's our pick #?


----------



## technomancer

IIRC 6/19 & 6/20

I'm not very interested since also IIRC the Pens traded their first round draft pick hehe.

On the bright side it looks like tonight's Calder Cup game between the Baby Pens and Wolves is being televised


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> When is it? I'm kind of disconnected right now.  I'm getting in Euro 08 and NBA mode, for a lack of something much better (read _hockey_).  Do you know what's our pick #?



Habs are 25th


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> IIRC 6/19 & 6/20







Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Habs are 25th



Ouch.


----------



## technomancer

Hehe beats the Pens, they traded away their first and second round picks 

and the baby Pens got blown out 5-2 in game six, so the AHL season is now over too


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Ron Wilson just got hired as the new coach for the Leafs


----------



## technomancer

Looks like the Pens should be able to keep Malkin 

Pens' Malkin says extension coming - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Looks like the Pens should be able to keep Malkin



... and win the Stanley Cup next year. 








... or the Habs, I wish.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah it's looking promising. Hossa has commented that he wants to stay, Malkin wants to stay at a reasonable price. If they can sign Fleury they've got an amazing nucleus to work with regardless of what happens with everyone else.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Columbus may be a better team next year... They got Filatov with the number 6 overall pick and it looks like they may be picking up Malone from Pittsburgh.


----------



## playstopause

Alex Tanguay is coming to Montreal!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!! Always wanted with the HABS!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

And we got permission to talk with Sundin


----------



## playstopause

Yep! 

Might I add : EXCLUSIVE permission! 
The Habs want to get Stanley for their 100th anniversary!


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Columbus picked up Umberger as well... they should be looking at a good season.


----------



## playstopause

Sorry Steve, but it looks like Hossa changed his mind : he will be a free agent on july first.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I read that. Who knows  At this point there's so much up in the air for the Pens that I'm just waiting to see what happens 

Saw it's definite, Emery is going bye bye


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Saw it's definite, Emery is going bye bye



Yep. And it's probably bye-bye to the NHL, unless a team REEEEALLY needs a goaler. 
Everyone around the league now knows about his behavior.


----------



## technomancer

Hehe yeah you'd have to be pretty desperate to pick him up.

I gotta' say it was sort of a dick move by Hossa to tell the press he'd take less money to stay with a good team, then turn down the Pens offer to 'see what happens' on the free agent market  I completely understand going for the money, but if you're going to do that then don't imply to the press that you're not, you know?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Hehe yeah you'd have to be pretty desperate to pick him up.
> 
> I gotta' say it was sort of a dick move by Hossa to tell the press he'd take less money to stay with a good team, then turn down the Pens offer to 'see what happens' on the free agent market  I completely understand going for the money, but if you're going to do that then don't imply to the press that you're not, you know?



wow! haha 

So, The Bolts hired Barry Melrose today. Is't he like sorta the same type of character as Tortorella though?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

blues grabbed up chris mason, in addition to our 4th overall draft pick thats going to probably be playing this year. Looking up. and thats a dickhead move by hossa, its a stupid move too, with all the young tallent, its obvious that the pens are going to be contenders for a while


----------



## technomancer

7 Strings of Hate said:


> blues grabbed up chris mason, in addition to our 4th overall draft pick thats going to probably be playing this year. Looking up. and thats a dickhead move by hossa, its a stupid move too, with all the young tallent, its obvious that the pens are going to be contenders for a while



Yeah. The Pens GM told him not to count on that offer being there after July 1, as their priorities are now on their other unrestricted free agents, so if he really wants to play in Pittsburgh he may have just shot himself in the foot  What I love is he turned down the offer, but apparently his agent still told the Pens they're his first choice 

This was a classy move by Tampa:



> The best story to emerge from last weekend's NHL draft concerned David Carle, a native of Anchorage, Alaska, and more recently of Shattuck-St. Mary's Prep of Faribault, Minn.
> 
> It was discovered during physicals that Carle has hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, a genetic thickening of the heart that can cause a sudden heart attack.
> 
> Carle alerted teams that he was removing himself from the draft. But Tampa Bay picked Carle anyway, in the seventh round, 203rd overall.
> 
> "I talked to them, and they didn't draft me for hockey, but for me more as a person," Carle told the St. Petersburg Times. "They said I worked hard to get where I am in my sport and they wanted me to have that by my name. It shows how classy an organization they are."
> 
> Said Lightning owner Oren Koules, "The kid worked his whole life to be drafted in the NHL. I didn't see a reason why he shouldn't be."



Penguins warn Hossa of risks of free agency


----------



## technomancer

Damnit

Gary Roberts not returning to Penguins: agent


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Damnit
> 
> Gary Roberts not returning to Penguins: agent



Yep. Roberts and Malone are gone to the Lightening. You guys wants Ryder?


----------



## technomancer

Yup just read that. And thanks we'll pass 

Personally I think Malone is nuts asking for $5 million given that last season was the first year he's played up to his potential, but that's just me. I mean he was great last year, but there's no guarantee he'll play like that and not his previous two mediocre years next season


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> And thanks we'll pass



 Damn. We need to throw him out! Two 30 goals seasons!!! Come on! 



> Personally I think Malone is nuts asking for $5 million given that last season was the first year he's played up to his potential, but that's just me. I mean he was great last year, but there's no guarantee he'll play like that and not his previous two mediocre years next season



A lot of players are playing that game, especially with the new salary cap. We're probably going to loose Streit over this, simply because he's asking 3 millions(!)  Too bad, no thank you.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Streit is asking 3 million? I didn't know that...

I'm soo pumped up for tuesday


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Streit is asking 3 million? I didn't know that...
> 
> I'm soo pumped up for tuesday



Yep and Gainey hasn't made him an offer yet.
Streit ---> 


... And we've lost the exclusive negotiation with Sundin, as he will discuss with all others teams starting tomorrow. Oh well...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> Yep and Gainey hasn't made him an offer yet.
> Streit --->
> 
> 
> ... And we've lost the exclusive negotiation with Sundin, as he will discuss with all others teams starting tomorrow. Oh well...



I'm still very undecided as far as the whole Sundin thing is concerned. I'm very curious to see why Bob Gainey is interested with him more so then any other free agent out there.

Though the reason Sundin is taking so long isn't so much because he wants to consider options with other teams. Hell, he's not even sure if he's playing next year


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm still very undecided as far as the whole Sundin thing is concerned. I'm very curious to see why Bob Gainey is interested with him more so then any other free agent out there.



Same here. I'm not quite sure if I want him on our team or not. I've hated him for so long... Damn Maple Leafs.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I've never had much of a problem with the Leafs  I find the rivalry very exciting and they're a team with lots of heart IMO. But I understand why so many hab fans hate them though!


----------



## technomancer

And Orpik turned down the Pen's initial offer. This is going to be an interesting summer


----------



## playstopause

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I've never had much of a problem with the Leafs  I find the rivalry very exciting and they're a team with lots of heart IMO. But I understand why so many hab fans hate them though!



This can resume in one word: Kaberle.


----------



## Kevan

I think it was appropriate that I was passing a massive greasy dump when I found out that Gilbert Brule was traded to the Oilers for Raffi Torres.

I got invited to another "_Talk With Hitch and the GM_" event next week. 
I think I might go and let Scott Howson know that there *ARE* other teams in the league.
Any more EDM-CBJ trades and they're going to start calling us the Columbus Oilers.


----------



## Kevan

THERE IS A (hockey) GOD!!!

My prayers have been answered: Jose Theodore is GONE!!!
Unfortunately, the Washington Capitals now have to deal with him. Good thing they have the A.O. Scoring Machine !! 

Andrew Brunette is also back with the Wild now.
Money talks and loyalty walks. 

Just waiting on Super Joe's decision......


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Anyone else think the numbers are way too insane? I mean, Huet is gonna make more money next season then Brodeur...


----------



## Kevan

I'm likin' the Mike Commodore deal.
Need to go get myself a big red 'fro now.....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Kevan said:


> I'm likin' the Mike Commodore deal.
> Need to go get myself a big red 'fro now.....



and at this rate a bigger wallet to pay for those higher ticket prices. These salaries aren't payed in foodstamps!


----------



## Popsyche

Kevan said:


> I'm likin' the Mike Commodore deal.
> Need to go get myself a big red 'fro now.....



Do you realize how good Umberger is? We REALLY didn't want to get rid of him. Damn cap!


----------



## playstopause

Wow, lots of trades!!!

Ryder and Streit -->  bye-bye. And thank god we signed A. Kostitsyn.


----------



## technomancer

Kevan said:


> I'm likin' the Mike Commodore deal.
> Need to go get myself a big red 'fro now.....



Damn dude, you guys should have an awesome team. You got Filatov in the draft and pickup up Commodore and Umberger? Damn


----------



## technomancer

The good news:

Malkin has signed a five year extension with the Pens

The bad news:

Hossa isn't coming back, though if the rumor is true he's sort of retarded as he turned down ~$7.6 million a year for five years with the Pens for a single year deal for $7.4 million deal with Detroit  Guess he's hoping to have an amazing year and run his salary up some more.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

With the way Hossa's carrying himself around the league I don't think I'd want that type of character on my home team anyway


----------



## playstopause

Damn right my friend!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Hossa seems to be looking for a way to run his salary up. That's really the only reason you take a one year deal over a multi-year deal for the same money per year 

So the Pens have signed:
Malkin
Orpik
Eaton
Godard (pick up form Flames)

and have lost:
Hossa
Hall
Malone
Roberts
Ruutu

The major downside is that they lost wingers off their two top lines and some great energy players.


----------



## Kevan

"Tricky Nicky" Zherdev and Dan Fritsche got traded to the Rangers for two dudes I haven't heard a single word about.
Gonna have to give the big two thumbs down on that trade. *REALLY* bad move in my book. That might be a season ender before the season even begins.

I like the Huselius deal. Pricey, but he's proven himself. Let's see if he can do it again this year in a new uniform.

Ron Hainsey bailed on the CBJ and is now with ATL. I really liked Ron's play and teamwork. Oh well.

Jeez....is Nash the only forward left on the CBJ?
Are you allowed to have 24 defensemen on one team?

We got invited to another "_Meet With Hitch & Scott Howson_" event next week. I think this one will be considerably more heated than the last. 
Might have to bring a video camera.


----------



## playstopause

Laraque is coming to Montreal!  Now that's something we needed.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I have absolutely NO idea what the hell Shero was thinking getting rid of Laraque. In addition to being one of the best fighters in the league he was absolutely awesome along the boards last season 

On the bright side the newest Penguin is SATAN  

Satan and Fedotenko are both coming to the 'Burgh... can't say I'm hugely excited, as neither of them is the caliber player Hossa was though either of them makes a reasonable replacement for Malone.

On the bright side Fleury is now here for the long haul, he signed a seven year extension today


----------



## Kevan

Naslund goes to the Rangers as well. At least SOMEONE knows that goals need to be scored in order to win a game.
(Then again, maybe LeClaire's got a wicked wrister....)

I see that Rob Blake's wife lengthened his leash a little. He can now go all the way to San Jose!!! 
Take the money and skate, right Rob? Or should I ask her?


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> On the bright side the newest Penguin is SATAN



And imo, that's a pretty nice score for the Pens. But the best thing is the extension to Malkin's contract and the new one to Fleury.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> And imo, that's a pretty nice score for the Pens. But the best thing is the extension to Malkin's contract and the new one to Fleury.



Yeah bottom line is they signed everyone they absolutely had to, ie Malkin, Fleury, and Orpik. Since Crosby and Whitney already signed extended deals, the only young players that aren't locked in for extended contracts are Staal and Letang. Personally I think Staal really needs to pick up his offensive game next season... he showed moments of offensive brilliance his rookie year that simply vanished though he did mature into a defensive powerhouse.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Hehe yeah you'd have to be pretty desperate to pick him up.



So it looks like the Russians are the desesperate ones! 

SportingNews.com - Your expert source for NHL Hockey stats, scores, standings, blogs and fantasy news from NHL Hockey columnists


----------



## technomancer

though actually true as they started this new super league and are desperate for star players... IIRC Jagr is getting $12 million a year 

On an unrelated note I'll be really interested to see how Janne Pesonen does next year... from watching his highlight reel he's got some good hands 

Pens sign Finn star Pesonen - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review


----------



## playstopause

So apparently, Sundin is interested in going with the Rangers... 

The Hockey News: Headlines: Report: Mats Sundin interested in signing with New York Rangers


----------



## Groff

when do games start again? I'm dying for some hockey...


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> when do games start again? I'm dying for some hockey...





October 10th in our case.


----------



## B Lopez

Hopefully I get my opening day tickets.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> October 10th in our case.





I can't wait!


----------



## Kevan

I started a new thread for the 08-09 season:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/63174-nhl-2008-09-thread.html


----------



## playstopause

Kevan said:


> I started a new thread for the 08-09 season:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/63174-nhl-2008-09-thread.html



Yeah, but I prefer the gold old stickied thread.


----------



## technomancer

sticky-icky thread FTW 

PS - Whitney being out for three months due to surgery BLOWS 

As does the fact that none of the pre-season games are likely to be televised again 

OK and WTF the Pens opener, which is supposed to be a huge event for the league as the first two games are in Stockholm, apparently has no national coverage in the US  Hopefully one of the local stations covers the game.

Our first tickets this year are the preseason game on 9/24. I can't wait


----------



## B Lopez

Got season opener tickets. Sharks/Ducks. Should be fun


----------



## playstopause

Nooooooooooooooooooo!

Where's the sticky? We all prefered this thread but Kevan!


----------

